# Yedan's Troubleshooters



## Kaodi (Jan 23, 2012)

_On the recommendation of certain distinguished personages you are hereby summoned to a special counsel of Mayor of Amrovel Vileema Falkur to take place on the date of Nymm 17, 998 YK, in Office of the Mayor of the Town of Amrovel. It is recommended that you marshall your resources and prepare for an extended absence from your place of residence. If you cannot find anyone to care for your affairs while you are away, it will be provided for by the Town of Amrovel. It is requested that you avoid discussion of your business with Mayor of Amrovel Vileema Falkur with anyone beyond those whom must necessarily be concerned with your absence.

Signed,
Marsen Tangskt, Clerk to Mayor of Amrovel Vileema Falkur_


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 23, 2012)

*Nymm 17, 998 YK*

The town of Amrovel is relatively easy to spot from even several miles away. And for many of the people in this part of Breland, at least those who were spared mustering for the Last War, Amrovel and its sister towns will be the grandest places they ever lay eyes on. For those who have travelled extensively, however, it is just another sleepy little town.

The town is surrounded by a sturdy stone wall about fifteen feet tall. Not anything that would withstand a serious assault, but enough to hold back the sort of raids and monster attacks that might befall an area this far from the frontier. As you approach on the road leading up to one of several wooden gates, you pass a number of carts and wagons driven by all manner of folks. Amrovel, of course, is the trading hub for this region, and as such villagers from the surrounding areas are always coming here to trade. You think you might even recognize one or two of the faces you pass by, but you do not stop to engage in idle chatter. You are here on business.

Once you reach the gates, there is a short wait before the guards get to you in turn. One asks you to state your business, and you tell them you are here for a meeting with the Mayor, presenting the documentation to prove it. They let you in without too much fuss, but a meaningful glance or a comment from one of the guards on the wall lets you know that they do not want any trouble out of you. Maybe you just have that look.

All of the gate roads lead directly to the market square, and from there it is simple matter to locate the town hall. The building itself is relatively new, but mostly unadorned. The old historic town hall burned down in a fire more than a decade ago, and given the circumstances there was not enough tax money sticking around to build anything fancier. Another pair of guards, these ones dressed in the formal livery of Amrovel, stand guard at the door. They too ask your business, and when you give them the summons, they say they have been expecting you and send for someone to take you to the Mayor’s office.  At about this time, you notice you are not the only one who has business with Mayor Falkur this day. 

Once you reach the Mayor’s office, your guide knocks once. A greying khoravar man wearing rounded spectacles opens the door. “Ah, we have been expecting you,” he says, his tone suggesting a hint of reproach. “Please take a seat. Mayor Falkur is out for a moment, but she will return momentarily.” Once you enter, you see that the office is, like the rest of the town hall, a modest affair; but with the exception of an ornate desk in the middle of the room, with a comfortable looking chair behind it. You also see that you are not alone. More people come in, the few seats hand fill up, and soon, except for the Mayor’s empty chair, it is standing room only. 

The man who greeted you, who has been sitting in a simple wooden chair next to the door and looking over some papers, looks up and says, “Perhaps you should take this opportunity to introduce yourselves to each other.” He then turns his attention back to his papers.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 23, 2012)

Whyre glances around the room as if he is studying a wild animal.   Slowly and deliberately, he removes the hood from his head revealing his white hair down to his shoulders.   He is a decent sized man, standing a smidge over 6' and a frame supporting his bow, a quiver about to explode with arrows, a backbpack, and the  simple garb of a traveler.  At his hip hangs a sheathed long sword and on his left arm a buckler.

I am Whyre of White Horn.  I am a ranger and I have come to do my part. 









*OOC:*


I choose you Pikach.... er I choose Green for my color


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 24, 2012)

Whyre notices the long pause and the dead silence following his introduction.

_Hmmm, I wonder if I get paid quintuple if I'm the only one to undertake the endeavor....now what would I spend my riches on....let me think...let me think.._.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 24, 2012)

"Evret McKellar's the name." says a plain faced, middle aged man sitting nearby. He nods his head to the others in the room. I'm from... was from Cyre. I was a specialist for the army. Been living here in various parts of Breland ever since. Least until the King decides what to do with us.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 24, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"Interesting. Ranger you say. Do you belong to an order? I'm Morgan, by the way." A pock-scar faced human with dity matted brown hair asks. He wears a primitive armor and has a backpack with him. But this is all less obvious than the cat sized centipede scuttling around his feet.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +5

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 24, 2012)

A nondescript looking man enters the office slightly out of breath. He looks horrified to see the room already packed. Looking round he sees that the mayor is not yet here and relaxes slightly. He relaxes even more when he finds he is just in time for the introductions. 

I'm called Mezcia he says but people call me Mez. As to what I do. I'm sort of a meld of mage and fighter. My mentors think the technique is unique and refer to me as a Magus.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 24, 2012)

Morgan, that is an.....interesting companion you travel with.   My order is a small group that operates in the White Horn mountains.  I doubt we have achieved any notoriety in these parts.

But I see from your garb and your companion that you are a friend of nature like myself.  I have heard that druids can often offer guidance to those in need.  If we are to form an alliance, may I call upon that assistance at my leisure?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"Not all druids think alike, but yes, if we take the same task, or shall I say 'quest', I will surely help you as best as I can. But I'm not yet much experiences in invoking the magical powers of nature." The druid answers carefully.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 25, 2012)

With a watchful eye on the giant bug...Whyre speaks in a hushed voice to Morgan...
Thank you.  We rangers are taught to have great respect for the druids.  While the two groups may not always agree on methods, rangers know that a druid can be a mighty alley.  I hope to master some of your divine arts and will do my best to watch and learn.  You can count on my bow to watch your back should the need arise.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 25, 2012)

Having been roused from all this talk of mages and druids, Bastion awakens from a rather snore-filled slumber. He grunts and smacks his lips as he gets his bearings. He's a man of middle years with long, gray hair and a slight hump in his back.

"Sorry, sorry. You see, I was one of the first here, but now I'm one of the last to join the conversation. Always seems that way. Once, I showed up to a class I was going to teach - got there an hour early. I was a professor at the university for the while. But I fell asleep. At school, I mean. The students showed up, but nobody thought to wake me. I woke up at midnight on top of my desk in the lecture hall. But that's life."

The rest of them tune out for a while, but Bastion just keeps yammering.

"Oh, and that reminds me. To be a ranger, you gotta be strong, right? Quick? I must say, my sore old bones envy that."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 25, 2012)

Whyre nods at the scholar wondering what subject the old man teaches, but does not want to pry.

More important than strength is cunning and quickness.  Power is usless without control and focus.

Whatever favor the Mayor will ask of us, I hope she will be quick about it. 

Whyre seems to shift his eyes among the many here as if he expects something unpleasant.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 25, 2012)

Listening to the old man ramble on make Mez want to fall asleep himself. Finally able to get a word in edgeways, he starts to say something, pulls himself up and continues politely. "Yes. eh. I mean would you be so kind as to tell us your name good sir."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 26, 2012)

Whyre shifts his weight as he waits for the mayor to arrive.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 26, 2012)

*Nymm 17, 998 YK*









*OOC:*


I would appreciate it everyone would use proper quotation marks around their characters speech. It makes it easier to differentiate between spoken words and thoughts you choose to share.







Another minute passes, and then voices can be heard in the hallway outside the door. The khoravar puts down his papers and stands up to get the door. Glancing at the assembled group, he says “Please rise,” then pulls the door inward.

A woman enters the room, nodding politely to the man as he closes the door behind her. She is clearly in her middle-ages, though the attractiveness of her youth still lingers. There is a warm light in her dark green eyes and corn-coloured hair is tied back in a ponytail. Her embroidered red dress is of a quality befitting her station, though the cut seems eminently practical. Behind her, the khoravar man, who by this time you suspect might be the clerk who signed your summons, clears his throat and introduces the woman. “The Mayor of Amrovel, Vileema Falkur.”

“Thank you, Mr. Tangskt,” says the mayor as she approaches Mezcia, extending her hand in a friendly greeting. “If I have my descriptions right, I am guessing you are Mezcia, correct? A little birdie told me that two old soldiers had been holed up with their young protégé in yonder parts. I am glad that you chose to answer my call. It should be a good opportunity to try out some of those skills.” Smiling she lets go of Mezcia’s hand and moves on.

Moving up to Whyre, the mayor gives him a good look up and down. “You, sir, have the look of one of the rangers of the White Horn Wood. You must be Whyre.” Nodding slightly, as if reassuring herself, she extended her hand to him and says, “One of your brother rangers who comes this way every so often is an old acquaintance of mine. When I asked whether he knew of anyone that might be able to help me, he suggested you. He spoke quite highly of you, in fact.”

Next up is Morgan. She betrays a hint of unease around him and his centipede companion, but she maintains her outward appearance of politeness. “Morgan Sorrowful, I presume,” she says, glancing down at the wriggling form. “I must admit your skills are somewhat unique around these parts. I trust that they will serve you well enough, however.” She does not hesitate to move on from there.

Taking the hand of Evret, Vileema says, quite heartfully, “I do not imagine it has been easy for you to adjust to life here in Breland, Mr. Evret. What happened to your home was horrible beyond imagining. I am grateful for your having answered my summons, knowing that our nations were locked in a bitter struggle not so long ago. I hope that here we can all do our part to work together in mending those old wounds. Thank you.”

Finally Mayor Falkur moves on to the last person present, the old man. “Professor Drath, it is good to see you made it here alright as well,” she says as she shakes his hand. “The experience of a learned man like yourself should be a useful addition to our small group here.” 

Apparently the mayor has had some experience working a room before. With that, she moves to the front of her desk and gently pushes herself up to sit on the edge. “Now I am sure you are all wondering why exactly I have brought you here,” she begins. “As I am sure you are all aware of, the War had a way of making local issues seem very small and unimportant. Now that the conflict is over, and I pray to the Sovereigns every day that it remains so, what we used to be able to overlook or dismiss as unimportant suddenly has a way of seeming a lot more important; even urgent. A lot of old debts are coming due, you might say.” Pausing for a breath, she continues, “Unfortunately, the Army and the aristocrats have not quite gotten it through their heads yet that these things need to be dealt with. That leaves it up to civilian leaders, like myself, to step up and make sure things keep running smoothly. But my authority, like that of many of my fellows in other towns who do not also hold land titles, does not extend beyond the immediately environs of our homes. And that is, of course, where you come in.”

“I have brought you together because I am tired of waiting around for the Army to solve our problems. Amrovel lives and dies with the farmers and other villagers in this region who come here to trade. So what I want you to do, if you are willing, is to be my agents beyond the town walls. I do not want to hear any more of the same stories of strange happenings, disappearances, hauntings, or anything else of the sort that has been plaguing the villages for years. I need men who are bold enough and strong enough, to knock some sense back into this land.”

“Of course, given that I do not have authority beyond the town walls, there is one small problem: how to empower you to deal with these problems without risking running afoul of the law. My clerk here, Marsen Tangskt,” she says, pointing to the khoravar man, “discovered that in my capacity as a duly elected and appointed official of the Crown, I may authorize the issuing of certain licenses for adventurers. Any Army officers you meet may not like them, but they will recognize the authority of the documents. And as an added bonus, it means you may legally keep much of any, shall we say, ‘loot’ , that you come across in your work.”

“I had originally hoped that we would have had a few more of you for this undertaking. But I think that if all accept, between you you ought to be able to handle most of what we can throw at you. And for anyone who agrees to work for me I am prepared to offer a signing bonus of ten golden galifars. So what do you say, gentlemen? Will you be my troubleshooters?”


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 26, 2012)

Whyre is quite impressed with the mayor's charisma and her gift with the spoken word, a talent which suddenly seems inadequate in himself.  
 ”I will undertake those tasks you would charge me with so long as they are defensible and do not bring shame upon me.”


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 26, 2012)

Evert rubs his chin thoughtfully at the proposal. Honest pay, patronage, and work bettering the lives of the common folk (even if they were Brelish). The more calculating part of his mind realized as well that any aid he could give the Brelish people as a Cyran would help raise the reputations of other refugees if only by a minuscule amount. 
It seemed like a worthy pastime and with the War over his skills could be put to other uses. Besides, 10 galifers buys a lot of hot meals and warm beds. He nods his head as he comes to a decision and addresses the mayor on his turn to speak. "Your task is truly a worthy one and shows your devotion to the people you serve. It would be my pleasure to work under your employ to protect and better the lives of your people."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 26, 2012)

Mez is not one for B.S. and so when the clerk orders everyone to stand, his instinctive reaction is to stay seated. Remembering that he is supposed to be on his best behaviour, he stands almost immediately and hopes no one noticed his tardiness.

In response to the mayor's greetings he says "Its a pleasure to meet such a well informed lady. I must admit that my mentors where most put out to discover that you even knew about me."

Following the mayor describing the problem, Mez simply says "Count me in."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 26, 2012)

Whyre seems lost in a thought as the others tender their allegiance.   Still, her speech and delivery were almost too perfect, as if they were rehearsed.  I am not knowledgeable about nobility and diplomacy, but I do know that politicians use words like a tool  

Given his suspicious nature, Whyre tries to determine how sincere the mayor actually is.









*OOC:*


Apologies, that second roll is a mistake.  First time using Dice Roller and I hit Save and Add More and I didn't see that it had recorded the roll.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Where are you getting the extra +5 from? All I see is +2 for Wis and +2 for Favoured Enemy.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Suspicious trait.  Makes it a class skill and gives +1.  I then put 1 skill point in it. Let me know if my math is wrong.  
+2  FE,
+2 Wis
+1 Trait 
+1 Rank
+3 Class skill per trait.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Alright. I was looking at the old character sheet in the Rogues' Gallery instead of the web version you linked.







[sblock=Whyre]
You are fairly certain that Vileema Falkur is sincere in her job offer. But you do also get the feeling that she is trying to hide some discomfort with some of those present, and not just because one of those present is a big, nasty bug.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Again, my apologies.  Tonight, I'll go back and update the RG build for a baseline.  I just keep finding errors in the updated one!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"I will accept, if I like the answers to my questions:
Will we just patrol around, looking for trouble, or will there be specific assignments?
I also have older commitments to my order. I will do nothing that violates my old vows. Is this acceptable?
And finally, what is if we want out. Can we leave the assignment if it doesn't work out?" The druid asks. His word is meaningful to him, so he wants specifics before giving it.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 27, 2012)

Drath smiles awkwardly, revealing a missing tooth. Despite his finery, the old professor hasn't been keeping up with himself over the past few years. When the mayor greets him, he shakes her hand gently. As the mayor drifts toward the center of the room, he leans toward Mez.

"Bastion Drath, professor. Former professor. Well, former and current professor. Never could get tenure, though. You know. Office politics." He chortles, ignoring the bored glaze in Mez's eyes.

When she's finished speaking, he turns and calls out to the mayor. "I'll shoot your trouble, your majesty. Well, not majesty. Your grace. Your highness. No, your...your mayorness. You got trouble, I'll shoot it. Wish I had a crossbow, so I could be a REAL trouble-shooter, eh!?" Drath chortles until he starts wheezing, then sits down roughly and starts picking at a loose thread in his robes.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 27, 2012)

Vileema smiles and nods politely to each person in turn as she says, "Thank you, Whyre, Evret, and Mezcia. You as well, Bastion Drath."

Then she turns to Morgan, arching an eyebrow. "There will in fact be elements of both directing your own investigations and more direct assignments from myself. In fact, I do have a situation I would like you do deal with immediately," she says, regarding the druid cooly. "And you may in fact decide to go your own way, though I expect proper notification and the return of the licenses I am granting if you decide you must do so. You may keep the signing fee in any case, though if you do not at least attempt to complete an assignment, you can expect that you will no longer be welcome in this town or trusted anywhere in this area of Breland," she continues. 

The mayor inhales deeply, then lets the breath out slowly. "But as for your vows to your order, Mr. Sorrowful, well, I am afraid I do not know what sort of vows or what sort of order you speak of. I cannot very well promise that you may be permitted to keep to your vows, for instance, if your vows would involve breaking or subverting the laws of the Code of Galifar," she says, and then quickly adds, with emphasis, "I hope you understand my position."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 27, 2012)

"Yes, ma'am," mutters Bastion without looking up. Then, suddenly, he shows a bit of energy. "What could be the nature of our assignment? You mentioned a haunting earlier. I have a modest amount of experience with such things. Yes, yes, a modest amount. Love a good haunting."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"I accept. I will not work against my order and will break no laws. And of course I will try my best. If not there would have been no point coming here in the first place.
Can you please further explain this hauntings? Ghosts are not really my expertise." The druid explains. He begins to like the mayor. She chooses her words carefully. Only the ones who intent to keep them do.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 28, 2012)

As Whyre waits for Vileema to answer the tendered questions, he begins to think to himself...

 How much gold is 10 galifers anyway? And exactly how many arrows will that buy because one can never have enough arrows and i notice I don't have any blunt arrows.  I wonder if  any of the party members wouldn't mind carrying a quiver full of arrows for me just in case...and we better get paid in advance...


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 28, 2012)

Mayor Falkur nods slightly, then looks towards her clerk and asks, "Could you please furnish our agents with their licenses and funds now, Mr. Tangskt?" 

He replies, "As you wish, Your Worship," shuffling his papers before he produces a pouch from the folds of his robe. As Marsen distributes ten gold coins and a license to each man present, the mayor continues. 

"It has come to my attention that a few weeks ago a local hero and a veteran who fought in the Last War a very long time ago had died. Funeral preparations were made, and he, Harad Granthum, was set to be buried in his family crypt in the village cemetery. However, as the funeral procession reached the graveyard, the way was blocked by a band of ghostly skeletal warriors who announced in no uncertain terms that they would never permit Granthum his honourable burial. Since then, one of the other villagers has also died, and no one is willing to go close to the cemetery to bury them for fear of being attacked."

Vileema pauses a moment again to gauge your expressions. "Your job is to travel to this village, Mayelkur, and investigate the haunting of the graveyard. At the very least I want to discover whether these spirits will permit others to be buried, but my hope is that you will be able to cleanse their presence entirely and that the funeral of Harad Granthum can then continue. The village is about seventeen miles from here. It would probably be best if you left in the morning."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 28, 2012)

Whyre approaches the clerk and accepts the license and puts the coins in his empty coin pouch.  He pauses for a moment to read the license in detail.

He then turns to the group and says in a tone meant elicit a response, ” If we are to be fighting undead, skeletons at that, I will need to purchase some blunt arrows.  Let us meet at the nearest tavern in an hour and we can discuss our strategy and coordinate our departure.”


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 29, 2012)

Evret listens closely to the details that the mayor provides them. "Once we reach this village, who is the elder or leader we should contact upon our arrival? Is there a local sheriff? The locals may not take kindly to strangers in their graveyards unless we can spread the word of why we're there."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 29, 2012)

After looking at the mayor to make sure that the meeting is in fact over, Mez goes over to get his papers. Not bothering to check them, he puts them in his belt pouch.

Responding to Whyre, he says "Whyre. I'll come with you if you don't mind. If we're going to fight skeletons, I'll need a bludgeoning weapon."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 29, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"Sticks and stones break the bones. I will get a sling and bullets to be able to help from afar." The druid says nodding.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 29, 2012)

Whyre nods at the others who are now considering the prospect of fighting the bone guardians of the grave.

"If the skeletons are the remains of the towns folks, we should consider destroying them as a last resort.  Hopefully Bastion will know of some way to put them to rest without harming their spirits or desecrating their remains.   But better to be prepared for a contingency should our combined knowledge of the divine prove inadequate."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 29, 2012)

Despite the slightly frightening prospect of the dead rising from their tombs in droves, Bastion can't help but grin. He's spent the greater part of his adult life failing to bring life back to the fallen, and this is a perfect chance to conduct "experiments."

He accepts his papers and gold, then stuffs them absentmindedly into the folds of his vestments. "I'm certainly going to need to inspect these phantoms. But undead are my specialty, and I suspect I will be able to direct you to the proper method of disposal once I've examined one. There is no need to fear." Bastion pauses for a while and considers his tone. Then, absentmindedly, "Now let me think."









*OOC:*


Can I make a Religion check to see if the story gives away any clues about the nature of the undead?


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 30, 2012)

"I am not completely aquainted with the leadership in Mayelkur," says Mayor Falkur, answering Evret, "but I heard of this matter from a local contact named Nalden Rhey. He ought to be able to set you straight on who is who in the village. He has a pretty good ear for trouble though, and he might have more for you to do once you have dealt with these spirits."

Vileema Falkur stands up straight from perching on the edge of her desk. "At this point, gentlemen, I believe you have what you need, and I have other matters to attend to. Other than Mr. Tangskt, there are not many senior bureaucrats and we have plenty to do that needs such attention. I thank you again for answering the call of Amrovel, and I look forward to hearing news of your successes."

She moves towards the door, and in passing Marsen Tangskt she turns her head slightly and says, "Until this evening, Mr. Tangskt," to which the clerk nods and replies, "Yes, I should have the report by then." And then she pulls open the door and disappears into the hallway.

Marsen turns his attention back to the five of you gathered here. "I believe all of you now have your payment and your papers in order. If there are no more questions, I will escort you to the entrance and you may be on your way. As the mayor said, there is much to do in Amrovel and, I might add, not enough time to do it in."

[sblock=Bastion]
It is common knowledge of course that blunt force trauma is the best method of destroying the average animated skeleton. But you are not quite sure what to make of the "ghostly" part of the description.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 31, 2012)

Evret nods to the others as he rises to depart. I will see you gentlemen at the tavern in an hour to make our plans. That will give us enough time to wrap up our affairs and pick up any supplies we need."

After the others had mentioned specialty weapons to fight skeletons, Evret realized that while he had a sling capable of taking down such opponents he did not have anything for close quarters. As he wandered around the town pondering what sort of weapon to buy, his eye fell upon a stout looking length of wood. Picking it up and giving it a few test swings showed it to be a decent enough club. He stowed it in his pack along with the rest of his gear and made his way to the tavern.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 1, 2012)

Whyre heads into town and purchases a flight of blunt arrows.  He also grabs the first piece of wood which will serve him as a club should the need arise.   Whye then heads to the tavern to meet up with Evret.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 1, 2012)

Bastion heads to the tavern to mull over these anomalous skeletons and wait for the others. Perhaps once he sees the apparitions for himself, he can offer a more thorough analysis.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 2, 2012)

*Nymm 17, 998 YK*

Those of you seeking armament have no trouble finding the local shop dealing in weapons and armour.

An hour later you have all found your way to a modest drinking establishment with an attached inn. The faded sign above the door identifies it as "The Plucked Cockatrice" . The name seems somewhat tortured an unwieldly until you step inside and immediately are taken aback by the terrible visage of a stuffed cockatrice (that has indeed been plucked) hung on the wall above the bar. 

Besides yourselves there are not many patrons tonight, and it is easy enough to find space at one of a number of round tables. Besdies the barkeep, an aging dwarf with a long grey beard and burly arms exposed by his short-sleeved shirt, there is just one barmaid on duty, a relatively young human woman with a slender figure, darkly tanned skin, and short black hair.









*OOC:*


I want to keep the game going at a relatively quick pace. I have waited a few times to give everyone a chance to post, but from here on in I can and will advance the story even if only one or two people have added anything when I am ready to move on.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Works for me!







Whyre does a careful scan of the bar looking for anything suspicious or out of the ordinary, especially in case there are any rogues hiding in the shadows waiting to relieve him of what few possessions he has.  With a nod to the barmaid, Whyre finds Evret and Bastion and sits with them, making sure to take a seat with his back to the wall and facing the entrance.

 _I wonder if that dwarf knows anything about the town where we are headed?  I'd ask him, but my gift for gab might just start a brawl.  Plus, he looks mighty suspicious.  I wouldn't mind getting to know the barmaid, but she looks suspicious.  Still, she might have some cute friends and it has been awhile..._  

Whyre temporarily halts his diversionary thoughts and says to Bastion in a voice that does not carry...

"Bastion, you said undead were your specialty.  Were you able to make any sense of the mayor's story?   I find it odd that the skeletons of the graveyard simply prevented the burial of the fallen warrior and did not attack the towns people.  This leads me to believe the solution requires our brains not our brawn.  Would it make sense to check the local library (assuming there is one) or speak with a sage about these matters? Is there a way to speak with the skeletons outright or with other spirits that may control skeletons?  Certainly in my travel, I have heard of places being haunted, but I do not now the nature of such a thing or how one deals with it. "​


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 3, 2012)

Evret settles himself into one of the wooden chairs and takes a look around. He smiles at the barmaid and waves her over. He hands her a few coins to cover the first round of drinks for his companions and orders mead for himself. When she returns with his order he tries to see what information he can glean about the place they would be headed. Ho there young lass, a moment? My companions and I are headed for a little town not far from here, Mayelkur, and were wondering if you had heard any news from them lately."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 3, 2012)

Bastion shakes his head. "I've done a great deal of research, and I feel like I should know something. But this is a perplexing problem. We've all seen skeletons walking the ground..." Bastion looks around and then shrugs when some of the others shake their heads. "...but ghostly skeletons with a vendetta. Unusual. Most unusual."

He then quiets himself to listen for an answer from the barmaid.









*OOC:*


typing from my phone, so i can't change my dialogue color. should be dark red.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 3, 2012)

*Nymm 17, 998 YK*

Whyre does not notice anyone particular out of the ordinary. Customers include what looks to be a few labourers on their break, a merchant of some sort looking over his books while he has a drink, and maybe a farmer or two.

As the barmaid sets down the drinks Evret ordered, she replies, smiling weakly, "Mayelkur, huh? I've heard of it, but I couldn't tell you anything about it. Too many little places to keep track of all of 'em." Pointing her thumb over her shoulder, she adds, "You might ask the boss though, he might hear more from people who stick to the counter."

When you ask the dwarf, he says, "I heard they had some sort of problem with ghosts, but I couldn't tell ye anything beyond that. Most folks who come in here from the villages have had more to say about a wild animal of some sort grabbing their livestock. Even had one fella say some folks had gone missing."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 3, 2012)

​Hoping to piggy back on the goodwill Evret seems to have engendered, Whyre gets a little social confidence and queries,

 ”We heard the town had trouble burying a fella by the name Harad Grantham, does that name ring a bell?” ​


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan listens interested for the answer to Whyre's question.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 5, 2012)

"Harad Granthum?" says the barkeep, arching one bushy eyebrow. "My brother fought alongside him, many years ago. Never knew the man myself though."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 5, 2012)

Mex accompanies Whyre to the weapons shop but fails to find anything suitable. Telling Whyre that he will see him later, Mez goes to investigate a piece of wood he saw on the way here, hoping he can use it as a club. However, when he gets back to the spot where he saw it, it has gone. He then hunts a round town trying to find something suitable. 

He eventually finds something but by that time he his late for the meeting. Arriving at the The Plucked Cockatrice out of breath, he sits down at the table with the other troubleshooters and says "Sorry I'm late guys. So what's the plan?"


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 5, 2012)

Whyre offers a nod to Mez as Mez enters the tavern and takes a seat.  Whyre returns to the dwarf...

"Ah.  Your brother must have known him quite well.  I imagine your brother would want to see his old buddy given a proper burial.  Does your brother live close by?"  ​


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 5, 2012)

The dwarven bartender stops what he was doing as his expression darkens. "My brother died fighting in the Last War. Long time ago," he says gruffly. After an awkward pause, he clears away a few empty mugs from the counter and then continues about his work.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 5, 2012)

Whyre shakes is head with an expression that would seem to indicate his displeasure with having said the wrong thing...

 _Man, I hate it when I ask one question and a person answers a different question.  I didn't ask if he was dead, I asked if he was "close by." How does Mr. Filthy Mugs, here, know I can't speak with the dead???  I swear wars are started this way:

King Bumpus:  Hey King Shorticus, this food is great.  However, can you reach the salt?
King Shorticus:  What!?  How dare you ask me to pass the salt!  I am not some scullery wench.  This means WAR!
King Bumpus: Relax.  I didn't ask if you could ”pass” the salt, I asked if you could ” reach” it.  I heard you had the shortest arms in the realm and I wanted a looksie.  Some people are so sensitive, geez._  

Whyre looks at Evret and shrugs.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Is there any chance we might pick up the pace?  I think this could be a great adventure and it would a shame to see the DM loose interest for lack of activity by the players.  Are people really having trouble posting once a day?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 7, 2012)

Morgan looks frustrated at the others. "Sitting around will accomplish nothing. Maybe one of you people persons can ask someone to show us the place where they saw this skeletal apparitions?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 7, 2012)

"Seems like there is little to learn sitting here." Evret says as he turns back to address his companions. "There is little enough to killing skeletons. Smash them to bits until they stop moving. Ghosts, well, it's hard to hit something that's not there but I suppose we'll just have to wing it. I say at first light we meet up on the road and be on our way."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Nymm 17, 998 YK and Nymm 18, 998 YK*

The day winds down quickly enough and you find yourselves turning in at the inn next door. The proprietor, a dwarfess, reveals in passing conversation that the barkeeper is her husband. She finds it works best when each keeps to their own business though. In any case, the common room of the inn seems to be nice enough, though private rooms are available as well.

The next morning you pack up your things and depart Amrovel for Mayelkur. The day is bright and beautiful, and the Sun is warm on your skin. All quite normal for this time of year in Breland. There are plenty of travellers on the road, and you pass by or through a number of villages as you head West. 

The pace you all set was fairly conservative, as the druid, Morgan, is weighed down somewhat by his hide armour. By the time you reach Mayelkur, it is nearly nightfall. By this time, it appears most of the villagers have already finished their business, and those who have not shy away from you and hurriedly walk from place to place. It is not hard tell that the haunting has been taking its toll on the people here.

One person, however, does not shy away. A hearty looking man in green trousers and a white shirt approaches the party. His face is ruddy and his curly black hair is unkept, but his bright blue eyes are shining as a small smile splits his face. 

"Welcome to Mayelkur, travellers!" he says as he saunters up to you. "The name is Nalden Rhey. I am afraid that we do not have much in the way of accomodations here, though I can at least put a roof over your head if you would do me the pleasure of sharing news from the road."









*OOC:*


I trust you all to keep track of your own little expenses like drinks, food, and lodging using your own judgement of what quality your characters would prefer given the prices in the equipmeant and gear sections of the PRD, without me having to say exactly what you are being charged (unless it is warranted for some particular reason).


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 7, 2012)

After a quite night, Mez spends the day sauntering along with the others on the road to Mayelkur. Wanting to get on the good side of his companions, he doesn't initiate any conversations and responds in mono-symbols.

On arriving in Mayelkur, Mez hangs back, maintains his silence and lets the others do the talking.









*OOC:*


Going with Average (10gp/month) Cost of Living. This is 4sp per day.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 7, 2012)

Whyre, having never seen Nalden Rhey before, tries to sense if the man is lying.   Nevertheless, eager to get things under way, and undaunted by having put his foot in his mouth at the Cockatrice, steps forward and showing Rhey his papers from the mayor...


"Nalden, I am known as Whyre of White Horn and we are here under the request of Mayor Falkur.  She has informed us of the problem you've had attempting a recent burial and asked us to solve the problem.   Please tell us what has been happening...."​








*OOC:*


Well, 4sp/day is like 3sp and 9cp more than I want to spend, but I'll go with that as well.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 8, 2012)

Bastion keeps mostly to himself during this time. The mystery of the skeletons puzzles and intrigues him, precluding all else.

When they arrive in the town he pays little attention to Nalden, instead scanning the area for suspicious passers-by.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

It seems Whyre likes to ask questions. Which is perfectly fine for Morgan, as he lacks what people call "social skills". But he likes to listen...

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 9, 2012)

With Whyre taking the initiative with the local authority, Evret listens quietly while surveying his surroundings.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 9, 2012)

Nalden Rhey's expression turns from a small smile to a small from. "Not so loud, guys," he says, glancing around. "Come with me to my house. I'll explain once we're inside." None of you detect any deception in him. Only an eagerness to move somewhere more private. 

Nalden escorts you a short distance through the village to his cottage, a small stone afair. It is not particularly ostentatious, though it is of better construction than most of the houses in Mayelkur (and the region, for that matter). While you walk you can see that Mayelkur seems to be a fairly average farming community. There are about thirty to fourty cottages of various sizes and construction clustered together, with a number of barns and other buildings on the outskirts. To the north you spot a path leading away from the village. No one is using it, and you suspect it might be the way towards the cemetery.

Once in side, Nalden closes the door and the windows, and makes as much room for you as he can at his small table. After finding a place to sit down himself he begins his tale. "Not too long ago our most illustrious citizen, Harad Granthum, died," says Nalden. "He was pretty old, mind you, life didn't owe him much. It had been many years since he had retired from the army, and in the end he went pretty quietly, in his sleep one night. So, respecting his past deeds and status around these parts, we put together as good a funeral as can be expecting out here in the countryside. The Granthums are and old, old family, and over the years they had put together a decent family crypt over in the cemetery. But when the funeral procession approached, a small company blocked the way. Took us a moment to realize they weren't among the living. They sort of had a bluish glow to 'em, and they were all bones and battered armour. And they were having none of this funeral. One of 'em seemed to be in charge, by his stature he was probably a dwarf in life, and he said in this raspy voice "We will never allow Harad Granthum to rest in peace! Attempt passage, and ye shall perish." As you can imagine, we high-tailed it out of there. We were at something of a loss at what to do, so we stowed Granthum's coffin back in his old house, and sat on it. Then another fellow died, Murgon Curlick, and while we got him ready too, no one left here is brave enough to go back to the graveyard to bury him."

Nalden Rhey takes a break to breathe for a moment, then adds, "You know, I am pleasantly surprised to see that Vileema sent you fellows down here to help us. Not saying that I doubt her heart is in the right place or anything, but she has her own problems in town, and I cannot imagine it was a small task to put a group like you guys together around here."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 9, 2012)

Whyre let's others take a seat at the table, preferring to stand with his back to the wall and his front to the door.

"Led by a dwarf you say?  The barkeep of the Plucked Cockatrice back in Amrovel said he had a dead dwarven brother who had fought along side Grantham.  I think the dwarf went by the name of Mr. Filthy Mu...er come to think of it, I don't think we got the barkeep's name...in any event.  Did you you recognize any of the undead that had gathered en masse?  Were they previously townsfolk or locals buried in the same cemetery?  "  ​
Whyre turns to Bastion...

"Does that blue glow tell us anything?"  ​
and the group as a whole...

"As I suspected, these restless undead are upset about something, so if we are smart about this, we may not need to risk life or limb.  I suggest we help Bastion figure out how to put them to rest, and only if that fails do we resort to more martial methods.  Perhaps the Granthams or Harold himself has wronged them, or perhaps the whole town has a dark secret."  ​
Now turning back to Nalden,

"Do you know if those undead were specifically upset about Harold Grantham?  Were they just blocking the Grantham crypt or the entire cemetery?"  ​


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"I say we should try to bury this Murgan so the worms may feast on him. If these apparitions don't react, we know it is specific to the other corpse.
Is the cemetery still blessed?
If this isn't just some kind of illusion, undead willing to warn, but not immediately attacking doesn't sound so bad..." Morgan suggests.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 10, 2012)

Whyre nods at Morgan's suggestion to bury the latest traveler on the midnight ferry boat.  

"I had the exact same thought.  My only concern was whether it might provoke the blue meanies into action.  I'm curious what Bastion advises..."  ​
Whyre turns to Bastion...


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 10, 2012)

"I agree that we should try to bury this Curlick fellow first. Sounds like the restless spirits warn rather than attack amyway." says Mez. Turning to Nalden he says "Would Curlick's relatives let us bury him." Thinking for a moment he continues "Oh and is there someone who's brave enough to dig the grave if we guard them?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 10, 2012)

"Perhaps we should scout out the graveyard first. See if we can find tracks of these dead men if they're skeletons. Ghosts wouldn't leave no tracks mind you, but there may be other signs we can pick up on. Plus it wouldn't hurt to see the lay of the land before we have to do any fighting on it."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2012)

"There is a certain wisdom in your words."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 10, 2012)

Bastion, who seems to have nodded off during the proceedings, perks up and raises his finger, then pauses for a moment.

[GM, would you mind rolling me a new religion check? I'm away from my PC and incapable of doing much. Bastion will then dispense his knowledge to the group.]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 10, 2012)

[sblock=Bastion]FYou cannot say that you have ever heard of any type of undead matching this exactly description. The average skeleton is not intelligent, though you know the Karrns have various kinds of intelligent undead soldiers, so it is entirely possible. It does not seem likely that they are average ghosts either, however, as ghosts more typically appeear as they did in life, though faded. Your best guess is that these might be some kind of unique undead, influenced somehow by magics unleashed during the War. How dangerous they are is uncertain.[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 11, 2012)

Whyre, getting the sense Nalden is ignoring his previous questions because they are unnecessary, decides to ask some more...

"Nalden, does this hamlet have any type of archives where we could research the problem? If not a library how about a town historian or local bard?  I am still curious to know if you recognized any of the  undead as local folks come back from the grave.  It's alright, you can tell us."  ​
Why turns to Morgan,

"If we are to scout the cemetery, it might be safer to investigate in the morning, as undead typically avoid the sunlight."  ​


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 11, 2012)

Nalden Rhey puts one arm on the table and leans towards Whyre. "I am sitting right here, you know!" he growls through clenched teeth. "Dark secret? Yeah, sure. We can all see through a guy's flesh to check out his bones. How in Khyber do you think I would recognize a guy by his skeleton?"

After that outburst Nalden catches himself and sits back, crossing his arms. "They were standing in front of the Granthum crypt, as I remember it. The only thing I noticed about them other than the fact that they were some freaky stuff was that their armour, or what was left of it, didn't look like anything I'd ever seen round here."

"And before you get a mind to start poking around the cemetery, you should really be talking to Jaran Granthum, about the closest thing we have to a village elder around here. He's a cousin of Harad, but more distant than an aunt's or uncle's son. He might not be able to answer too many questions about Harad, they weren't close, but he does know most of what is public knowledge around here."

Getting up from the table, Nalden moves towards one of the doors to another room in the house. He pauses briefly before he passes through and says, "I offered you a roof to spend the night before, and I won't take it back. But I don't want to hear any more crazy talk about the folk here being up to something. We're just farmers around here. Not our damn fault that Granthum went and got himself haunted." With that he opens the door and passes through, closing it loudly behind him.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 11, 2012)

It's all Whyre can do to supress his laughter...

 I see the art of overreacting is practiced all over Breland.  Good thing I didn't ask him if his taxes were all paid up. .​
In a voice too soft for a commoner to hear from the next room Whyre mutters to himself...
"If every commoner we meet is going to look for a reason to take offense, this is going to get old fast.  Someone needs to learn the difference between a mere supposition or questions and an accusation.  You don't recognize them?  A simple "no" would have been sufficient.  But hey, maybe they'd rather bury their dead in the pea patch from now on..."  ​


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 11, 2012)

"Well what's got up his nose. And here's me thinking it was only me that wind people up without trying." says Mez in a normal voice. Not even thinking that Nalden might overhear.

With that, Mex finds a clear spot on the floor, gets his sleeping gear from his backpack and settles down for the night.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 11, 2012)

Bastion finally pips in with a response as Mez begins to doze off. "This is most perplexing. These creatures seem to be both ghost and skeleton, and bound with more intelligence than is usual.There is some foul and wonderful magic at work. After inquiring with this 'village elder' fellow, I recommend we ignore Nalden and circumambulate this graveyard."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 12, 2012)

Evret grimaces after Nalden leaves. "It's understandable that people will be sensitive about their dead. Don't forget the Karranthi and their undead armies. Those dead didn't all come from the battlefields you know. Lots of graverobbing went on during the war. 
People just want to get on with their lives now, they don't need to be reminded of the bad years with things like this."

Evret looks for a reasonably comfortable spot to sleep and stow his gear.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 12, 2012)

Whyre takes a moment to relive Nalden's outburst, this time concentrating on Nalden's denials that the town had anything to hide.  Whyre replays every word and expression to see if something was amiss, if Nalden was perhaps too sensitive.

Whyre then finds a comfortable corner and takes off his backpack and the rest of his gear.  He nods to Evret,

"Aye, if someone had said something about _their _dead I could see it.  But Nalden didn't seem to think of them as local.  It would seem to me that he lost his composure when he incorrectly interpreted my statement to mean the town was up to something in the present."  ​
Whyre turns to Bastion,

"If I were one for overreacting, I'd clench my teeth and say how in Khyber are we supposed to solve this problem without visiting the cemetery...and then slam the door as I left.  However, I believe simply suggested we visit the relative before 'we start poking around.'"​
As Whyre lowers his head to rest he calls out in in Mez's direction,

"Ha.  If we get into a situation which requires a butter tongue, I'll make sure hold mine a little longer.  Apologies to all if I speak to quickly, sometimes my impatience gets the better of me."  ​
As Whyre lays his head on his backpack and falls asleep,

"So who's taking the first watch?"  ​


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 13, 2012)

*Nymm 19, 998 YK*

The night goes by uneventfully for the most part. Only those of you who are particularly light sleepers might wake to notice Nalden leaving to go to work at dawn.

The next morning you wake up and eat breakfast, don your gear and exit the Rhey cottage. The villagers in Mayelkur seem to be a little less jumpy today, and you have no difficulty in tracking down Jaran Granthum. A wizened looking old man with pure white hair and a slight hunch, he nevertheless seems to get around just fine without spectacles or a cane, and you find him in the company of some other citizens who we shoos off as you approach.

"I had heard some rough looking folks had found there way into Mayelkur last night," says the old man in a worn voice, holding onto his brown suspenders. "You have some sort of business here, or are you just wanting to hear about the lay of the land before you pass on through?"


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 13, 2012)

Whyre, eager to set things in motion...

A little of both Mr. Granthum.  We've been sent by the mayor of Amrovel to help give Harad Grantham a proper burial.  But before we 'go poking around the cemetery,' Nalden told us we should talk with you.​
Whyre waits patiently to see how deeply he's offended the old man.  He hopes he won't have to wait long.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 14, 2012)

Jaran eyes you critically for a long moment, then says, slowly, "And it is a good thing he did. If we had caught a pack of complete strangers poking around the graveyard, we would have run you out of town." 

Relaxing his shoulders a bit, the old man continues. "I must ask: what skills do you possess that you might be able to deal with our ghosts for us?" he says, looking each of you over. "I don't mean to seem rude, given that you're askin' to help us out and all, but I can't risk them spirits getting angrier with us unless I have some reasonable chance of success."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 14, 2012)

Mez doesn't suffer fools lightly, nor does he like his abilities being questioned. At Jaran's impertinent comments his whole body starts to bristle. He is just about to make a sarcastic retort when he remembers what his mentors told him.  So he lets his breath out slowly and leaves it to one of the more diplomatic members of the party to respond.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 14, 2012)

Bastion steps forward, extending a pale hand. "M'lord, I am quite pleased to meet you. My name is Bastion Drath, professor of the arcane arts. I specialize in matters of the dead. To be quite frank, we have been directed here to assist in your unique problem."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 15, 2012)

Evret nods respectfully to the old man and introduces himself. "Evret McKellar, fought for Cyre in The War. These others here might be better for focusing on undead, I was a scout. I'm here to look at the problem from other angles, and aid them however I can. The mayor has every confidence in our abilities."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 15, 2012)

Whyre waits patiently and let's his companions do the talking and handle what has now become a diplomatic measure. 

 _If this old geezer is going to tell us the mayor's imprimatur is not sufficient, I'll be happy to march right back to Amrovel and tell her that her judgment was questioned and we were forbidden to enter the cemetery.  Let's see how these Brelands like it when the overracting tables are tuned...heh heh._ ​


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 15, 2012)

Jaran rubs his chin, and you can tell he is not quite sure he trusts you. But when he finally answers, he says, "I guess I am not really in a position to say no if there is any chance to put these spirits to rest. Amrovel may not have any authority out here, but I have heard that the mayor there is a competent woman, so her confidence is not something to be dismissed too lightly. And certainly the professor here appears to have the right sort of expertise, though I might have been more pleased to hear he was some sort of exorcist."

Looking at Evret, he continues, saying, "I can't really say I am thrilled to put trust in someone who fought against Breland in the past. But you were forthcoming with it, and that's still worth something around here."

"Both my cousin, Harad Granthum, and that old codger, Curlick, have been stowed in Harad's cottage for the time being. I have the key to the house right here with me," he says, pulling an iron skeleton key out of one of his pockets and passing it to Evret. He then points towards a relatively nice looking house not to far away, saying, "That's Harad's place there, and there is a path around that leads right to the cemetery. I don't know how you want to proceed, but whatever happens I do not want those things coming out of the graveyard to kill us in our sleep or anything like that, so be careful."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 15, 2012)

Whyre decides it's time to press the advantage now that Jaran realizes the predicament the town is in... 

"After Nalden told us what had happened, we have to wonder if these undead hold a grudge against Granthum in particular.  If that were the case, is there anything you know about Harad that could explain why these creatures don't want him buried in the cemetery?"​
And with scarcely a pause...

"Also, Nalden said he didn't recognize any of the creatures as having once been town folk.  However, I find it odd that undead from someplace far off would care that Granthum is buried here.   Do you have any inclination as to the previous identify of these creatures?"​


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 15, 2012)

Jaran snorts and says, "Yes, I should think they have some grudge against Harad, as that is exactly what they said. But I can't say I know of anyone around here that held that sort of grudge against him, let alone a whole troop with that grudge. My guess is that whatever bad blood there was between him and these men in life, it had to have happened while my cousin was off fighting the War. The spirits were armed like warriors or soldiers after all, though who knows where they were from."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad that the talking was finally over and keen to get going, Mez ignores Jaran and says to the others. Right what are we doing first, exploring the graveyard?


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 16, 2012)

Whyre, being the calculating and prone to planning person that he is, responds to Mez,

As much as I'd like to go looking for tracks in the graveyard, maybe we should let Bastion take a look at Harad Granthum.  Maybe he'll spot something or it will trigger a thought. Who knows maybe one of us will see something that might give us the edge.  Perhaps Evret might notice something war related.  We rangers believe it is better to win the battle before the fight.​


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"I'm fine either way. But we should start doing something!" Morgan responds.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 17, 2012)

"His house is on the way, lets go take a look for clues then head on to inspect the graveyard."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 17, 2012)

*Nymm 19, 998 YK*

After you conclude your meeting with Jaran, you proceed to the house of Harad Granthum. Compared to the other cottages, it seems quite large and well made, and it has obviously kept in good repair. Evret unlocks the door with the key the old man gave him, and you all enter.

Inside, you find that the two coffins have been stowed in the centre of the main room, side by side. One is ornate, made from bronzewood and carved with intricate patterns. The other is not much more than a wooden box, though it is a sturdy enough affair made from local oak. Unfortunately, the fact that these bodies have been baking here in the heat has given the house the distinctive stink of rot and decay, though it has not gotten too bad yet. All the same, it will probably take some effort to get the smell out once the bodies have been buried.

You find that the house is well furnished in general. Besides the main room with its stone hearth, there is a kitchen and pantry with a large oak table, a study with a number of old books, a cozy looking bedroom and a general storage room with various odds and ends.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 17, 2012)

Whyre enters and does his best to ignore the increasing stench.  

"All yours professor."​
As Whyre is not particularly fascinated by the dead, he takes a looks at the books to see if they contain any interesting information or notations.









*OOC:*


Take 20 on going through the books







After he completes his perusal of the books, Whyre starts to examine the room.









*OOC:*


Take 20 on examining the room for trap doors, secret compartments, etc.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 18, 2012)

Covering his nose as he enters, Evret moves in and off to the side to let the others follow him in. He circles the room once to pick out the details before heading to the bedroom. "Look for letters, diaries, emblems, or anything else that can tell us about his history."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 18, 2012)

Not really been into bodies, Mez's first thought is to examine the book collections. Unfortunately Whyre beats him to it. So, instead of getting in Whyre's way, Mez goes and rummages through the junk in the store room.









*OOC:*


Take 20 on perception (+1) = 21


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2012)

Evret does not turn up anything out of place with his casual examination of Granthum's bedroom. There is a bed, a small table with a lamp, a wardrobe filled with clothes and a mirror, but not much else.

Whyre on the other hand spends a great deal of time going over Granthum's office. He too does not find anything out of place, though he does get a good look at the sort of books the old warrior collected. There are books on history, particularly Brelish history, on farming, plants and animals, an atlas, along with a couple other books on geography, and one book on the moons of Eberron. It is not a particular large collection of books, but it does cover much of the basics of what someone living in this area might need. There are also a number of log books and ledgers for Granthum's farm and business interests, though the do not reveal anything interesting.

Perhaps the most interesting thing you find is a collection of journals. When you examine their contents, you find that the earliest entries are from just after Harad returned home from his service in the Army. Unfortunately there is not anything very helpful in suggesting from whence the spirits haunting the graveyard came. Harad does not seem to mention his military service in any of these documents.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 18, 2012)

Bastion leans over the more ornate coffin and peers at it, trying to figure out whether any clues might reveal themselves. After a cursory investigation, he directs some of his more able-bodied companions to lift the lids off the coffins, that he might be able to find something notable. The old man conducts an impossibly thorough analysis.

"Let's see what secrets the dead can yield."









*OOC:*


If the lids are sealed, Bastion will leave them be.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2012)

The lid of the simple coffin has been nailed shut, and the elaborate one has also been sealed in some fashion. Bastion has read that in ancient times it was much less common for coffins and sarcophagi to be sealed or otherwise secured shut. But paranoia, first on account of the Aereni elves and their religious practice of necromancy, and then with the popularization and subsequent militarization of such magics by Karrnath, has meant that most people seal coffins as a precaution against their inhabitants escaping from their graves.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 18, 2012)

Through sheer force of will, Whyre is able to tear his eyes away from the ledger entries and walks over to those gathered around the coffin and puts the ledger on top of the simple coffin.

"Perhaps someone with a head for business can look at these and see if Granthum was in debt?"​
Whyre then tests the seal on the coffins.  He looks left, then he looks right, then left again...

"I won't tell anyone if you guys won't..."​








*OOC:*


If the party objects to opening the coffin, Whyre continues his search of the room for hidden compartments and doors.

Nice effin' roll on the Religion check, DF


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 18, 2012)

Bastion grins. "I think I'm beginning to like you, Master Whyre." He prepares to take a crack at the first lid.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2012)

Having been nailed shut, the simple coffin will likely require a crowbar or similar implement to open. Having been sealed by unknown means, and with no apparent latch, the first, more elaborate coffin may require a feat of strength.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 19, 2012)

Whyre looks around the room eyeing each man's arms.  His eyes rest on Evret...then on Bastion...then Evret. With a pat on Bastion's back,

"Bastion my new friend, I think this might be a job for Evret...and maybe someone else but you and I.  "​


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"I suppose that if this apparitions are right to deny this one the access to the graveyard, his secret will have its origin in his military time." Morgan thinks aloud.
He mumbles some words and stares at the coffins.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

Using detect magic.

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 19, 2012)

"I agree wholeheartedly, Master Whyre. A job best suited for the more...physical of our companions. Master Evret?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 20, 2012)

Hearing his name called, Evret wanders out of the bedroom. After hearing the groups explanation of what they want, he nods and gets to work. He starts by running his hands over the decorations, seeking flexible points or joints in the work.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Did Mez find anything interesting in the gear?






Having finished searching the gear, Mez wonders back into the main room. To find the others clustered round the coffin. Not wanting to disturb things by pushing in. mez holds back and casts a spell.

[sblock=Action]Cast _detect magic_[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Spells]0th Level: Detect Magic
0th Level: Disrupt Undead
0th Level: Ray of Frost

1th Level: Obscuring Mist
1st level (Int Bonus): Grease
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 20, 2012)

Evret's examination reveals that the elaborate coffin does in fact have hinges and latches, though they have been worked into the design itself so as to appear inconspicuous. However, it also reveals that the coffin appears to have been actually glued shut with some kind of strong adhesive. 

Unlike with the coffin lid that is nailed down, you might be able to pry this one open (once it is unlatched) with your bare hands. But it is probably going to require a joint effort, and just as with crowbarring the other lid open, there is a question of how conspicuous your forced entry will be afterwards.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 21, 2012)

Quite oddly, Whyre seems to be reading the ledger again...but after Evret explains the situation, Whyre responds...


"Well, its' odd someone would go through all this trouble to seal the coffin.  Kind of a clue, methinks.  Bastion, you said that sealing the coffin is a precaution for safety and not necessarily of spiritual significance.  So I can't see anyone making a fuss if we open it, so long as the mortician reseals it before they bury him.  However, we don't want to damage the coffin."​
Whyre picks up the ledger and picks up where he left off.









*OOC:*


I'm going to try and take 20 with the ledger to see if I can figure out if Harad was in debt.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 21, 2012)

There is nothing in the ledger than would lead you to believe that Harad Granthum was in any sort of dire financial straits. By all accounts, it seems he had quite enough to live comfortably on.









*OOC:*


You guys are going to have to roll Strength checks to try and open the coffin. Evret is probably the natural choice to take point, with everyone else aiding him.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 21, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Did Mez find anything interesting in the gear?
> ...












*OOC:*


[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION] did you miss this?


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 21, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION] did you miss this?












*OOC:*


Yes. Yes, I did.







Mez finds plenty of interesting mementos and other items in the storeroom, but none of them seem to offer any clues as to what Harad Granthum has found himself embroiled in. 

Having returend to the main room Mez finds that sniffing about for magic does not reveal anything of use either. But as far as opening up the coffins is concerned, Mez did spot a crowbar in the storage room and a wood scrap that it could be braced against so as not to crack the simple coffin when prying it.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 22, 2012)

Mez says "hang on a second guys, I've seen something that will help. At least with the cheap coffin. Looks like were doing the big one first though." He walks over to give Evret a hand.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 22, 2012)

"We're going to mar this coffin pretty badly getting it open, I hope the locals don't take offense. They all seem a might sensitive so far."

Evret lifts all the latches he can find and positions himself on the opposite side of the latches. Taking the proffered crowbar, he braces himself to pry the lid apart.

OOC: I didn't add in the crowbar's +2 for opening doors and chests but that would put it up to 20.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 22, 2012)

*Nymm 19, 998 YK*

With the crowbar Evret manages to pop the lid up, which creates a giant sucking sound as it pulls away from the adhesive. _Miraculously_, he manages to do it without marking the coffin. Though that is small consolation once the full smell of the rotting body inside hits you. It is quite nauseating.

With the lid openend though you are able to look inside. The occupant of this elaborate coffin is a thin old man, obviously decaying, dressed in finely made chainmail and what appears to be an older style of Brelish military uniform. The hands of the body are clasped around the hilt of an equally fine longsword, and tucked underneath is a shield. This is obviously Harad Granthum. Well, what is left of him.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 22, 2012)

Whyre's curiosity overpowers his repulsion as he looks into the coffin.

"Nicely done Evret, nicely done.  Perhaps someone might try another Detect Magic with the lid open."​









*OOC:*


Going to roll to see if a body should rot this much without air.  I figure rot might also come under Nature if not something else.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 22, 2012)

Although the stench is disgusting, Mez manages to keep his stomach where it belongs. Casting another _Detect magic_, He carefully examines the body while keeping as far away as practical.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 22, 2012)

There is no magic to be detected, and it smells about as bad as one could expect for a body that has been dead for three weeks to a month without professional embalming of any kind, sealed casket or no.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 22, 2012)

"Any one with a knowledge of history able to tell us who Harad might have been fighting given his garb?"​


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 23, 2012)

"No magic and no knowledge of history here. So anyone want to try anything else or shall we close the casket and move on. Personally, I don't think its worth opening the other."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

"I have to agree. Unless someone of you can speak to the dead, the body will not reveal its secrets."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 23, 2012)

"Speaking to the dead is easy, quips Evret. "It's getting them to talk back that's the tricky part."

"I have to agree with leaving the other coffin alone, I think we need to seal this up again and get moving to the graveyard. The stench is getting pretty strong in here."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 25, 2012)

Eager to move things a long, Whyre speaks up...

"If everyone is in agreement that the other coffin isn't worth disturbing then maybe we should reseal this coffin as soon as possible.   Bastion, you've got the look of a guy who gets his way.  Maybe you and Evret can find the guy who sealed this coffin the first time and get some glue to seal it again?  Or maybe just convince that same guy to do it?  Either way, I can stand watch outside and make sure now one comes in.   

As far as the graveyard, I'm happy to wait until the entire group is ready."​


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 25, 2012)

Bastion and Evret managed to track down the local man who sealed the coffin. He agrees to fix the problem, but he seems none to happy about what you did. And once the repairs have been made, he demands five silver sovereigns to as payment for the work and for keeping his mouth shut about it.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 25, 2012)

_ FIVE silvers!  By the gods, we want to seal the coffin not raise the man from the dead!

Bastion did not say there was any symbolic reason to seal the coffin, so what does this guy think he's threatening us with? The coffin is not damaged and nobody disturbed the body.  Is this a good old fashion bluff?_ 







*OOC:*


 Going to roll perception to see if this guy is trying bluff us in some way.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 25, 2012)

You do not get the sense that the man is trying to deceive you, just that he displeased with you.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 25, 2012)

Mez fishes 3 silvers out and holds it out to the local. "Here 3 silver, that's all I've got. Who's going to donate the other two." he says.

Assuming someone else donates the other two silver, he takes it and holds it out to the man, saying. "Here you go." As the man reaches for it, he closes his fist and says "For this much, you can tell us the reason that the casket was glued shut in the first place."

Assuming that the man answers, Mez opens his fist and lets him take the coins.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 25, 2012)

Following Mez's lead, Whyre fishes out two silvers and hands them to Bastion,

Professor, I leave these delicate matters to you.​


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 25, 2012)

The man tells you that gluing is just the preferred method of sealing finer caskets, because not only does it not involve marring the surface of the casket, but provides the best protection available against decay. And all coffins have been sealed for as long as he can be remember. Once paid, he takes his leave.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 25, 2012)

Bastion paces anxiously. "No sign of tampering. The body in...standard condition. What could be the problem here?" His thoughts drift toward the graveyard, but he refuses to be the one to bring it up. He's already established himself as perhaps too interested in the dead.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 25, 2012)

"Glue is used to prevent damage to the better caskets?  Now why didn't I think of that?

Well, Professor, the only stone left unturned is undoubtedly in the graveyard, no pun intended.  Let's proceed"​


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy that they have finished messing about, Mez leads the way to the graveyard.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 26, 2012)

*Nymm 19, 998 YK*

You head to outside and towards the path leading to the graveyard. Once you reach the path, it does not take very long before you standing outside the cemetery. Were it not that you knew it was haunted, it would seem quite peaceful. A low wooden wooden fence surrounds the area, and though the grass has had a few weeks to grow unhindered, it does not look too unruly. Inside the enclosed area are a number of irregular rows of gravestones, a couple of trees, and a couple of small mausoleums. In addition to these, in the centre of the cemetery is a larger mausoleum, though still rather ordinary by urban standards. That must be the Granthums, and gazing at it for too long does leave you with an uneasy feeling.









*OOC:*


Did you bring either of the coffins with you?


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


I thought the idea was to scout not bury anyone. If I'm wrong I'll edit my post.







"The mausoleum certainly feels spooky" says Mez. "But it won't get any less spooky by waiting here" He starts to head towards the Granthum tomb.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


I think I'm on the same page with ghost, we were intending to scout the graveyard first, without the coffins.  






Whyre pauses just inside the graveyard...

"Why don't Morgan and I take a quick look around what must be the Granthum mausoleum for any tracks from the undead.  It may have been too long, but we might get lucky."​










*OOC:*


That should be a 19 on the track check.  Forgot to add the +1 for half my ranger level.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 26, 2012)

Wheezing from excitement and exertion, Bastion follows Whyre to the mausoleum.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan follows cautiously behind, his centipede skittering beside. He mumbles some words and opens him up for detecting the presence of magic from time to time to look for either an illusion or a necromantic effect.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

Using detect magic.

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 27, 2012)

Evret feels a chill run down his spine as he enters the graveyard. He never did like being around the dead, and he hand plenty of memories of the undead armies of Karrn. Girding himself, he follows the others towards the mausoleum. As they approach, he starts looking for a way to enter.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 27, 2012)

Whyre examines the ground in front of the crypt. He is not sure, but he thinks he is looking at very, very light impressions in the ground where the ghostly skeletons were reported to be appeared. 

Evret perhaps suffers from a mental blip as he overlooks the rather obvious keyhole, but the other members of the party direct him back to it.

Morgan does not detect any magic.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 27, 2012)

Not wanting to be left behind, Mez follows the others. Making sure he does not disturb any tracks.

Once at the crypt, he waits for someone to open the door and Whyre to check for tracks.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 27, 2012)

Whyre turns to Morgan,

"While the ranger's claim to fame is our ability to track, in this world, druids are more often the better trackers.  Morgan, would you mind taking a look at these tracks and seeing if you can help me to determine how many creatures and more specifically what type may have been here? "​








*OOC:*


After/If Morgan takes a look at the tracks, I will try and determine where they lead.  Whyre will also describe in detail to Bastion in case it helps trigger his knowledge about undead.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"Spirits, aid my sight!" Morgan intones before he starts his examination of the tracks.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

Using Guidance. Bonus included in roll below.

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 27, 2012)

Morgan has much better luck that Whyre. He is able to spot signs, faint signs, that there was definitely something here. By the looks of the tracks he can tell there were at least six figures. By the size of the "footprints" though it appears that whatever was here was exerting _far_ less pressure on the ground than it should have been for its size. If he had to guess, it could in fact fit the profile of something that was only partially incorporeal.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Do the tracks lead in any particular direction?


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 28, 2012)

The tracks do not, in fact, run in any direction. It might even be misnomer to call them tracks, as they are more like bootprints. Bootprints that do not go anywhere. It seems that something was here, and then it was not.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 28, 2012)

Whyre listens to Morgan's detailed explanation and starts to chuckle...,

"If you really want to impress me Morgan, you'll have to tell me what color were their eye sockets?

Professor, sounds like these interlopers are on that low calorie negative-energy diet.  I hear it takes a couple of notches off your belt, but leaves you in a lousy mood.  All kidding aside, how does one fight partially incorporeal beings?"​


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 28, 2012)

Evret mutters darkly to himself at such an obvious mistake. The keyhole should have been obvious, but he was so caught up in finding a hidden mechanism he missed it. As his old commander would have said _"If it was a snake, it would have bit you."_. He shakes his head and examines the lock for anything out of the ordinary before he takes out his tools and gets to work.
The door appears trickier that expected, so he continues trying for a few more minutes.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 28, 2012)

Evret has no problem opening the lock on the mausoleum. He does not think the lock was even designed to keep anyone out who really wanted to get in, and was probably there more to keep out children and casual meddlers.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 28, 2012)

Evret packs his tools and stands up. He takes a moment to dust himself off before turning back to the group. "The door is ready. Any advice before we go in?"


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 28, 2012)

--repost--


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 28, 2012)

Bastion, when confronted with the LUDICROUS NOTION that some people
didn't know how to fight incorporeal undead, scoffs and heads toward the crypt. "Master Whyre, you simply apply a bit of
magic. Blades and arrows may not be worth their weight if it comes down to it. Still, let us see what we may see."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 29, 2012)

Following Bastion's revelations about fighting undead, Mez reviews his spells and decides that his current selection is as good as any.

Still in his opinion it is very unlikely that they will meet the undead and he tells the others "Personally, I don't think that the spirits will appear unless we have Harad's body. Still it pays to be prepared."

Mez walks to the crypt doorway and looks in.









*OOC:*


[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION].How big is the crypt? Will we need a light or can we see enough using the light streaming in from the door.






[sblock=Daily Spells]0th Level: Detect Magic
0th Level: Disrupt Undead
0th Level: Ray of Frost

1th Level: Obscuring Mist
1st level (Int Bonus): Grease
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 29, 2012)

*Nymm 19, 998 YK*

When you open the door to the crypt, you reveal that the interior consists of a large room, dimly lit by light from two long and thin distorted glass windows along the top of the walls, one on either side of the mausoleum. The main features of the inside are a statue of a man resembling the Granthum cousins on the far side, with an old silk banner with the symbol of the Sovereign Host hung behind it. In the middle of the room though is a set of stairs that descends down into darkness.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Feb 29, 2012)

Whyre scans the room looking, listening, and sniffing for anything amiss.  Whyre then turns to Morgan once again speaking in soft voice so as not to distrub the undead...

"Perhaps we should see if anything else has been creeping around in side?"​








*OOC:*


If I can assist Morgan look for tracks, I will do that.  If not, then I will look for them independently.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 29, 2012)

Whyre does see any signs of recent passage. The mausoleum looks completely undisturbed. He does, however, get a vaguely oppressive feeling as he examines the room.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan follows suit and looks for more tracks. But he feels here more uncomfortable than outside.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

Using Guidance. Bonus included in roll below.

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 1, 2012)

There are no tracks to be found. It seems that the only way to proceed is to either go down the stairs into the crypt proper, or to leave and go back for one of the coffins.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 1, 2012)

"Although I don't think there is anything to find, I still think its worth looking round. If nothing else, we can get the lay of the land before the main event."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 1, 2012)

"I agree with Mez, might as well take a thorough look before we come back with the stiff back at the cottage.  Any suggestions for a marching order as we proceed deeper into the crypt?  If we get into combat, I'll have no trouble picking out friend from foe and I'm better with a bow than with a sword.  So if others can keep them off me....  

Psst. Bastion, does holy water work against incorporeal beings?"​


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 2, 2012)

"I'll take point." Evret says as he moves to the front of the party. He pulls out the length of wood and holds it in his right hand while he slips a sunrod into his left. Moving forward to the stairs, he scans the the darkness ahead for signs of movement.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 3, 2012)

Drawing his bastard sword, which he holds in one hands, Mez says "I'll be right behind you Evret."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 3, 2012)

Whyre, impressed with Mez's ability to wield such a weapon in such a manner, notches a blunt arrow and falls in behind Mez.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


What are you guys doing about light?


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 3, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> What are you guys doing about light?













*OOC:*


 Evret:  ”while he slips a sunrod into his left.”


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Man I am bad for that...







Guided by the light of Evret's sunrod, the party descends down the stairs and into the crypt. At the bottom of the stairs the tunnel widens to fifteen feet, with alcoves carved into the walls when older coffins rest. None are quite so rich as the Harad Granthum lies in.

Ahead of you light reveals the outline of another doorway, but all of a sudden there is a keen wailing sound all around you. Four ghostly warriors, all bones, and with decrepit looking arms and armour, materialize around you. They are illuminated as if they were covered in pale blue fire, causing their forms to flicker and waver. They do not seem happy to see you.









*OOC:*



XX G1 XX G2 XX
Mo Ba Wh Me Ev
XX XX G3 XX G4


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 3, 2012)

_We come in peace?_


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Roll initiative...


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"What are Harad Gratham's sins?" Morgan asks while subtly readying himself for an attack.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful


---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 4, 2012)

Mez also readies himself for an attack. But otherwise holds off making any hostile moves; waiting to see how the negotiations go.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 5, 2012)

Evret gasps in surprise as the forms appear before him and his blood runs cold. It may have been the cold of the tomb or the chill of undeath, but it causes him to shiver. Girding himself for the inevitable attack, he readies his club to swing at the one closest to him. Noticing that the others have not attacked yet, he stays his hand a moment.









*OOC:*


 Readying to attack G4 if they attack


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 5, 2012)

As the pale blue light from the ghastly form reaches its peak luminescence, Whyre looks to see if they match the description of the ones that appeared before the towns people.

"Bastiooooooonnnnnnnnn?"​


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Since DistranctingFlare has become distracted by real life, I guess I will have to NPC Bastion Drath for now. I am thinking that I will make most of his rolls using the board dice roller. I am also going to have to remind him if he comes back that he gave himself a bonus feat for being human even though he took Eye For Talent.















*OOC:*


Initiative is:
Skeleton 1
Skeleton 4
Whyre
Morgan
Mez
Skeleton 3
Skeleton 2
Bastion
Evret







The ghostly skeleton warriors silently raise their weapons and you can tell they are not interested in negotiations. One strikes at Bastion, but the professor steps out of the way of what was a truly clumsy stroke. Another standing next to Evret also takes a swipe, but with equally little success.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 8, 2012)

Whyre gets the message loud and clear: these guys are not the talking type.  Whyre sees that two of the three skeleton right next to him are caught flat-footed.  He then takes a quick step away from the one that attacked Bastion to step behind Bastion and fire his blunt arrow on the one next to him that has not attacked.









*OOC:*


Since G2 and G3 have not attacked, they are flat-footed and do not get any AoO against me.  I will thus take a 5' step into the empty square behind Bastion (to avoid an AoO from G1) and fire a blunt arrow at G2 at point blank range. G2 will not get an AoO for my firing a bow because it is still flat-footed  








EDIT:







*OOC:*


 Sorry, I confused G2 and G3.  My movement is to stand next to and fire on G3.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 8, 2012)

As Whyre watches the arrow hit the skeleton, Whyre calls out...

*"Someone flank this bag of bones!"*​


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Once its clear that the spirits are aggressive as well as restless, he looses no time in attacking. Using the double whammy attack that he has been taught. First he hits the ghost with a disrupt spell then he attacks it with his bastard sword.

[sblock=Actions]First cast Disrupt Undead, then attack with the bastard sword.[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


WHOOPS!  My attack is directed at G3, not G2.  I am taking a step to stand next to G3.  My bad.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"This is all wrong..." Morgan says, readying his shield.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

ready shield and full defense.

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 9, 2012)

These apparitions might be hard to hit, but Whyre gets a satisfying ring of metal followed by a crunching sound and his arrow strikes the ghostly warrior. Unfortunately, it does not seem quite enough to excise it from this undead existence. 

On the other hand, both of Mez's attacks are confounded by his ghostly target moving out of the way. 

Whyre's target turns to face him and lashes out with its sword, but is unable to land the blow. But in a turn of events that seems disconcerting, it seems that these warriors have not completely forgotten about tactics, as one slides to the side, placing Mez in between itself and the one that attacked Whyre, before it attacks the magus. Fortunately, it to seems to be unable to land its attack.

Just then Bastion steps behind Whyre and unleashes a glowing magical missile which slams into his adversary. With a howling wail, it fades away.









*OOC:*



XX G1 XX XX G2
Mo XX XX Me Ev
Ba Wh XX XX G4

Is Morgan readying for a shield bash or just doing total defence?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 9, 2012)

Evret twists away as the creatures attack. Their dead eyes bore into him as he raises his club to defend himself. "Don't let them touch you if you value your soul!" he cries.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 9, 2012)

The skeleton easily avoids Evret's blow, but its own backswing catches the rogue, leaving a very real gouge that, had it not been deflected at the last second by one of the studs in his armour, might have nicked an artery. 

Meanwhile, one of the other remaining skeltons unsuccesfully attacks Morgan.









*OOC:*


Evret takes 4 damage.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Whyre is relieved to see Bastion's head for tactics as Bastion takes a quick step to avoid being attacked and then concentrates on the wounded skeleton.

"Great job, professor.  Now if we can only get Evret and Mez to remember to move their feet"​
However, Whyre notices that Bastion has now left a clear path for one for the closest skeleton to make straight for him.

"*Morgan, if he moves to attack me, please flank him*...and Evret...why are you standing there, get out from between them.  Stick and move!"​
Whyre is disappointed his teammates haven't learn the art of the quick-step which can get you out of a tight situation without leaving an opening for your attacker.   Shaking his head...Whyre, as he is about to fire on the skeleton closest to him, sees the lovable Evret take a mortal blow from one of the skeletons and decides that he's go to help them out.  Whyre fires on the skeleton that just attacked Evret as it is his only clear shot of the two that have his friend flanked.









*OOC:*


Assuming G1 does not have a Reach weapon, Whye fires at G4 since Mez is providing concealment to G2.  

To teammates: 5' step after you attack does not incur an AoO....fyi.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Posted out of turn before I go to bed, as Morgan's turn is unlikely to effect Mez

BTW. Are we keeping strictly to Initiative or going out of order to speed things up







Mez step closer to his opponent and attempts another double whammy attack.

[sblock=Actions]5' step north. 
Cast Disrupt Undead, then attack with the bastard sword on G2.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Attack Rolls should be 13 & 15 respectiverly as I forgot the -2 for a  double attack.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


 nice one ghost, that's how you respond when someone picks on a teammate.  

DM, can we get an update on status of those to whom justice had been dealt?


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 9, 2012)

Whyre thinks he has gotten the best of the skeleton adjacent Morgan, but at the last moment the rusted shield jerks upwards and the arrow plinks on it and is sent ricocheting away. Mez, who it seems has forgotten that he leaves an opening when he attacks, is struck by his opponents ghostly blade and loses his spell, while he fails find any weakness with his sword.









*OOC:*


Mez takes 4 damage. I rolled for concentration myself.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> Whyre thinks he has gotten the best of the skeleton adjacent Morgan]











*OOC:*


Actually was attacking the one at G4...don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Whyre watches in dismay as what seems like a competent strike by the magus fails to find its mark.  Whyre's brain starts to spin like a wind elemental and he decides to share his insight with the group...



"Morgan, if you can step to my side and keep Bastion and I protected...I'll have a decent shot at picking off the rest of these skeletons while Bastion let's fly as well.

Mez, Evret, you're going to have to flank them...they're too heavily armored to fight them straight up."​


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


No, it does not make a difference. In any case, the hall actually extends beyond the combat in both directions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Is a move action enough to draw (ready) a shield? If yes, then doing that and full defense. If not,  draw shield as standard action and draw club as a move action.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 11, 2012)

Evret cries out in surprised pain as the creature lays him open. He had expected something like a soul sucking cold, or despair made palpable. Instead these things struck with what felt like physical weapons. This realization seems to crystallize his wavering resolve. Hearing Whyre's cries he remembers his own training. Moving nimbly, he gets out from between the two apparitions and strikes once he is in position. 










*OOC:*


Moving diagonally, up and left so I am to the left of G3. That will leave Whyre with a clear shot at G4, though G1 might get in behind me.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 11, 2012)

The skeleton engaged with Mez takes another swing at him with its flickering sword. It slips past the young magus' defences once again and opens another bloody wound, and Mez begin to feel a little faint. Bastion then fires a beam of energy at the offending spirit, but his aim is horribly wide. Evret attempts revenge as well, but is no more succesful. 










*OOC:*


Mez takes 5 damage. Mez is also in the square that Evret was going to move to, so you can choose a different space, Selc, though the attack rolls still stand. I will continue with G1 and G4 once you get that posted.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


If I may?  Sec, DM said the passage extends beyond your previous position, so you can actually 5' step _behind_ (to the right of) G2 and flank it with Mez. 

EDIT:  Or you can step to where Mez _was _and you won't be flanked and you won't be caught on the other side of the party.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


For clarification:

XX XX XX G1 XX Me G2 XX XX
XX XX Mo XX XX XX Ev XX XX
XX XX Ba Wh XX XX G4 XX XX


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Hey, Morgan, what about that centipede?  Doesn't it get to participate?

Also, Whyre wants to take note of the DU spells cast by Mez and Bastion  I'll roll three time for the three spell attempts.   PRD says using Spellcraft in this manner requires no action.  Maybe this isn't necessary since I'm just trying to make the observation that the spells are ranged touch attacks and Rangers should probably know about ranged touch attacks as a matter of course, but I'll roll to speed things up just in case


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*









*OOC:*


Crawler should be next to Morgan and will defense him without commanding it for this, as described in the "Defend" trick rules.







[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

ready/draw shield (move) and full defense (standard).

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okay, that makes more sense now. I'll move up and right for the flank. I was so focused on the map I wasn't thinking about how I had more room to move.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 12, 2012)

Again one of the ghostly warriors tries and fails to strike Morgan as it steps forward towards Bastion and Whyre. Evret is not so lucky however, and he is again struck a blow by his opponent; a powerful blow, that leaves him bleeding on the floor.









*OOC:*


Evret takes 10 damage. 

XX XX XX XX XX Me G2 Ev XX
XX XX Mo G1 XX XX XX G4 XX
XX XX Ba Wh XX XX XX XX XX


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 12, 2012)

As the battle rages, Whyre's brain continues to assess and analyze the situation as quickly as fast as it can.   And then the skeleton next to Morgan steps closer and Whye is realizing that this is not going well.  In his studies, Whye has learned that the difference between victory and defeat can often be traced to one bad move and Morgan's refusal to intercept the skeleton may be just that moment.

 _Morgan's failure to step in front of the skeleton  and protect my side, now prevents me from making an attack without getting counter-attacked.  This is not good.  If Morgan does not defeat this skeleton and free up a shot for me....I'm getting out. _ 

"Morgan, I cannot fire with this skeleton next to me.  We've got to clear a path for Mez to retreat, so you and the bug have to kill this guy next to us or we're done.  After you attack step behind it and clear a shot for Bastion.

Bastion, step back and use your Disrupt Undead, you'll be able to bypass it's armor easy and won't be counter-attacked."​
Then Whyre sees Evret fall and realizes they only have a few rounds to get to his aid.

Mez, if we kill this skeleton next to us, withdraw.  You can't take on both of those guys.  Morgan is tough enough to hold them off until you get out. ​

Whyre can only hope Morgan does not take offense at the directives and realizes that Whyre has everyone's best interest at heart.









*OOC:*


Since I cannot attack with a bow without suffering an AoO now that G1 is standing next to us. I will delay until Morgan and the centipede attack.  If Morgan can kill it and free up my shot.  I may attack

FYI to Walking Dad:  I'm sure you know this, but given the dire situation we are in, I just wanted to make sure everyone knows that you can take a Full Round Action and _still_ take a 5' step.







[sblock=Stats]
*[SIZE=-1]Whyre of  White Horn[/SIZE]*
Male Chaotic Good Human Ranger, *Level* 1, *Init* +5, *HP* 12/12, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +5, *Will* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Point Blank Shot Longbow (80 / 19 Blunt) * +4 (1d8, x3)
*  Longsword * +2 (1d8+1, x2 19/20)
*  Club * +2 (1d6+1, x2)
*  Studded Leather*, *  Buckler* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Condition* None [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5849026-post98.html


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 13, 2012)

As his life's blood leaks out onto the cold stones of the tomb, Evret's last thoughts turn to home. He wishes he could have died on Cyre soil. He closes his eyes and feels the bonds of mortality begin to slip away.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


I have added in Crawler. But I can say that his attacks would have had and will have no effect on these guys, so the most help be gives is going to be as another flanking buddy. 

XX XX Cr XX XX Me G2 Ev XX
XX XX Mo G1 XX XX XX G4 XX
XX XX Ba Wh XX XX XX XX XX

In any case, here is the newer initiative order, including Whyre's delay:
Skeleton 1
Skeleton 4
Morgan
Whyre
Mez
Skeleton 2
Bastion
Evret

We are currently on Morgan.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/314602-yedans-troubleshooters-eberron-7.html#post5849412


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=69286]koa[/MENTION]di.  Does a Ranged Touch Attack suffer the -4 penalty for shooting into melee?


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am going to give a no on that one. Apparently cover does affect ranged touch attacks, but despite the fact that some people seem to argue on the Paizo board that a ray counts as a ranged weapon, that does not necessarily mean that touch attack spells suffer the same penalty for firing into melee. I feel that rule was developed to account for movement in between when a weapon is fired and when it hits, but with ray attacks are effectively instantaneous; as long as you are pointing in the right direction when you fire, it hits. As well, the entry for ranged weapons firing into melee specifically says " shoot or throw " , which I take to refer to the means by which the weapon is launched, and spells are launched in a distinctively different way from bows (which "shoot") and daggers (which are "thrown").


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Well, that certainly helps us.   Interesting rationale.  A little off-topic here, but what's the consensus on Point Blank Shot being used by ray casters?  The text in the PRD says it's for ranged "weapons."  So this should technically preclude casters.  But it's not uncommon to see official WotC 3.5 stuff with casters who have PBS specifically for their spells.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


I really do not care. I did not start this game to argue about rules technicalities that have not and are not likely to come into play. Can we just move on with the game? Morgan is up.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I really do not care. I did not start this game to argue about rules technicalities that have not and are not likely to come into play. Can we just move on with the game? Morgan is up.












*OOC:*


Wow. I did not expect that response.  You seem very knowledgeable about the rules and mechanics so I was hoping to learn from you as I am fairly new to the PFRPG ruleset.  I will withdraw the question as it obviously is upsetting. Apologies once again.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


As we're asking rules clarification. Withdraw says 







> If, during the process of withdrawing, you move out of a threatened square (other than the one you started in), enemies get attacks of opportunity as normal.



 Does that mean if Mez takes a 5' step due west this round (so he is in a square threaten by G1) then Withdraws next round then G1 will still get a AOO as he moves out of the left most of G1's sphere of influence?

Hope the question is clear.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


If you have questions about the rules that are not relevant to this game you can usually use Google to find a thread on the Paizo messageboards about that question. 

As for ghostcat, I believe you have read that rule correctly.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

[sblock="OOC'][QUOTE="Kaodi, post: 5849728, member: 1231"]







*OOC:*


If you have questions about the rules that are not relevant to this game you can usually use Google to find a thread on the Paizo messageboards about that question. 





[/quote]

Understood.  Your previous answer was so well reasoned, I couldn't resist the urge to pick your brain.  I'll stick to game-relevant questions from now on.  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Grits his teeth and moves through tiny openings, weapons hacking at him to get to Mez, while letting his companion keeping guard.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

Morgan has both club and shield ready as Kaodi allowed OOC

standard: still full defense
move: move next to Mez, on square away from G4 and diagonal to G2. Shall I roll the enemies AoOs
free: command centipede to "guard" the squares he is adjacent to.

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 13, 2012)

As Morgan steps around the ghostly warrior its blade flashes towards him, drawing a long gash and painful gash along the druid's back, but thankfully missing anything vital. Crawler attacks, but his mandibles fail to do any damage to the skeleton.









*OOC:*


Morgan takes 8 damage. That is the second time a critical hit chance has gone unconfirmed.

XX XX Cr XX XX Me G2 Ev XX
XX XX XX G1 XX Mo XX G4 XX
XX XX Ba Wh XX XX XX XX XX

At this point Mez could use the withdraw action freely as G1 has already used up its AoO.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

As Morgan makes an inexplicable move, Whyre winces to see what must be a fluke attack connect.  But as Whyre quickly grasps the consequence of Morgan's move, he realizes that sometime victory can be snatched from the jaws of defeat.  

With the skeleton next to him distracted, Whyre sees two things: First, the skeleton will not have a chance to gather itself and attack him or Bastion...or even Mez running past.  Second, this Mez's chance to escape.

"Mez, now is your chance, while the skeleton is focused on Morgan.  Withdraw as far as you can past the centipede." ​
Now Whyre has a decision to make.  Should he attack the skeleton who is distracted, or let Bastion attack it so that he can concentrate on the two to the east?  Whyre realizes that if Mez withdraws, Bastion will have a clear shot with Disrupt Undead the skeleton that will have just left.  

Whyre moves to take up a position behind Morgan to protect his rear from the skeleton who just attacked.  He then turns to to fire on that same skeleton.
If I kill this creature, Bastion, step across and fire on that one that may pursue Mez.​

Let's hope fate will cooperate. 










*OOC:*


Taking a move action to step behind Morgan.  If the skeleton looks like it's got another AoO (which I assume it does not have Combat Reflexes) then I will attempt use Acrobatics to move behind Morgan..  If for some reason (like I don't know the rules) a tumble move prevents me from shooting, then I'll shoot first and then move.  Either way, I'm firing on G1.

EDIT:  Kaodi, you totally ninja'd my post on the AoO...but I decided to leave all that in there anyway.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

Whyre can only hope Bastion can finish this thing off.









*OOC:*


We are not getting the rolls


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Seeing that the ghost behind him is distracted, Mez starts a series of sword moves which keeps the ghost in front of him at bay while he moves back towards the stairs.

[sblock=Action]Withdraw either back as far of the stairs or 60'[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 14, 2012)

*Nymm 19, 998 YK*

As Mez withdraws, his assailant steps into the space he just vacated and thrusts its ghostly blue blade at Morgan. But it fumbles, and the Morgan easily steps out of the way. Meanwhile, Bastion steps back and unleashes another magical bolt that smashes into the spirit in front of him, and sending it back to whence it came. Evret, however, continues to bleed out on the floor, unconscious. All in all, however, the luck of the would be troubleshooters might just be turning. 









*OOC:*


The long delayed Whyre is now up.

XX XX XX XX Cr XX XX G2 XX Ev XX
Me XX XX Ba XX XX XX Mo XX G4 XX
XX XX XX XX XX Wh XX XX XX XX XX


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 14, 2012)

Evret continues to bleed all over the stone floor as the battle rages on around him. The flow seems to be slowing to a seep, giving him a bit more precious time to recover.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION].  I thought I attacked above.  After Morgan, before Mez moved out.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oops, that is unfortunate, because...







The luck of the troubleshooters was turning, or at least that was the way it seemed until the warrior that felled Evret steps around the defending Morgan and just manages to slip his blade through the druids defences while Morgan's back is turned. The druid joins Evret in bleeding on the ground.









*OOC:*


Morgan takes 7 damage. Unfortunately the competition also got the memo about attacks of opportunity. Without flanking, it would have been a miss. Morgan needs to make a stabilization check, and Whyre is up.

XX XX XX XX Cr XX XX G2 XX Ev XX
Me XX XX Ba XX XX XX Mo XX XX XX
XX XX XX XX XX Wh XX G4 XX XX XX


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Edit:  NVM.  Total defense doesn't allow AoO

Also, at this point in the combat, can we get the bonus they get to hit.  As they said in the Matrix 2, you don't know an opponent until you fight them...so I'm hoping we've got a pretty clear sense of how skilled they are giving they are hitting Morgan with a 22 AC.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


I rolled high. Most of the skeletons success can be attributed I think to good rolling for them and bad rolling for you guys. Keep in mind, Morgan was doing full defence, and you do not get AoOs when you do that. The ghosts were soldiers, and I think it is plausible that they would recognize when someones action would probably not give them a chance to strike back.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 14, 2012)

In the thirty drops of water from a clock or so that this battle has taken, Whyre's emotions have run the gamut.  It's clear these are not your garden variety undead.  Their tactical acumen is commensurate with the strength of their armor.  And what did Morgan mean when he said this was all wrong? 

Whyre's chaotic side was screaming at him to save his own skin.  But Morgan's bravery and sacrifice inspired Whyre.  It was better to die along his new friends than to run and live as a coward.  Whyre now turns to Bastion and Mez...

"It's now or never comrades.  I'll shoot that skeleton to my left.  Mez, if you step to your left, you should be able to get a clear shot at the one that just took out Morgan.  Bastion, keep doing what you're doing." ​
Whyre moves across the passage so that the centipede is at his back and aims at the skeleton along the wall to his left...at least they couldn't flank him and this would give Bastion and Mez a clear shot at the other skeleton.

 _By the gods, we could use some luck._ 
[Sblock=OOC] 
Move action: Whyre will move to right in front of the centipede and fire on G2
Standard Action:  Fire on G2 at Point Blank.

Understood on the tactics.  Makes sense.

Regarding the bonuses.  Without at least seeing the naked rolls it's nearly impossible for us to know how skilled or inept the foes are.  Kind of like when you play tennis with someone, you can see how they swing and whether they have great technique and footwork or if they are shanking the ball, tripping, and getting lucky drops.  Any chance we could sweet talk you into at least posting the naked rolls going forward? [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Mez doesn't quite understand what Whyre means by stepping to his left. If he did that he would be completely out of position. Instead he moves to a position next to Bastion and releases a ray of positive energy against the undead in front of him.

[sblock=Actions]Move one step south and 2 steps east. This should be a position south-west of Bastion. Then cast Dispel Undead.[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


I meant your "other" left... lol.  Nice shot...hopefully something good results


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 14, 2012)

As Mez's disrupting ray narrowly misses its target, the other glowing skeletal warrior advances on Whyre. It attacks, but its blade whooshes by Whyre without making contact. The ranger notices that despite their succesful onslaught, these warriors seems to be rather clumsy, relying more on luck and strength rather than any lingering skill with a blade they may have had in life.

Meanwhile, Bastion retreats to where Mez had been standing at the base of the stairs a moment ago, but not before he fires another bolt of arcane energy at the warrior adjacent to Whyre. The skeleton attempts to raise its shield to ward off the missile, but the glowing bolt slams through the shield and into the chest of the ghostly warrior, who wails in frustration. Perhaps the shield did some good though, as the warrior does not fade away completely. 

The second remaining foe steps forward towards Whyre in aid of its comrade, but its attack is woefully inadequate and the ranger easily dodges the blow. At the same time Crawler half-heartedly bites at the ghost nearest him.









*OOC:*


Whyre is up.

XX XX XX XX Cr XX XX XX XX Ev XX
Ba XX XX XX XX G2 XX Mo XX XX XX
XX XX Me XX XX Wh G4 XX XX XX XX


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


I took a move action to stand next to the Crawler....I should be on the other side of G2.  What am I missing?

EDIT: Also if that Ranged TA missed, then these things would be as agile as Bastion and Mez, is that what Whyre is seeing?


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Fixed it, I think. For the record, G4 is the skeleton that was damaged by Bastion. Technicallly Mez would have missed anyway because you gave the skeleton soft cover, but yes, they are agile enough that an 11 would not hit.

XX XX XX XX Cr Wh G2 XX XX Ev XX
Ba XX XX XX XX G4 XX Mo XX XX XX
XX XX Me XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 14, 2012)

Whyre pulls out his club and considers turtling up, but he saw that the skeletons were clever enough to spot that and react accordingly.   But it's clear to him that Bastion and Mez are the best chance Morgan and Evret have so Whyre decides to fight defensively and deter these skeletons from averting their attention.  .

*Keep shooting! I'll try and keep them occupied as I don't seem to be doing much good with my bow!*​








*OOC:*


Move Action:  Pull club, keep bow in buckler hand and use buckler to keep up my defense.
Standard Action:  Fight Defensively


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


I edited my last post a couple times. In any case, I can assure you these things are like only CR 1/2.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 14, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Fine, whatever. You out there somewhere ghostcat?


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 15, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Fine, whatever. You out there somewhere ghostcat?











*OOC:*


For the record, I'm in the GMT timezone and tend to be in bed by 10pm local time.







Mez curses as the skeleton dodges out of the way of his ray. he is certain that he did not have this much trouble in practise and is not sure what he is doing wrong.

He sends another ray at the thrice cursed skeleton before moving back to stand alongside Bastion .

[sblock=Actions]Disrupt Undead on G4, move to south of Bastion[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan bleeds on the floor...

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

I wasn't sure if I missed a round, so I rolled two stabilization checks.
the second would succed (Con 2 - 5 negative HP + 14 rolled = 11) unless he will take new damage.

---

HP: -5/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 15, 2012)

With his back to the wall, Whyre manages to avoid the blow of the ghostly warrior on his left, just as Bastion sends the one on right back to the afterlife with another bolt of magical energy. Emboldened, the professor advances forward again. The remaining warrior wails, but it does not retreat. And though those still standing will not be able to tell without examining him, Morgan stabilizes, despite his wounds.









*OOC:*



XX XX XX XX Cr Wh G2 XX XX Ev XX
XX XX XX Ba XX XX XX Mo XX XX XX
XX XX Me XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 15, 2012)

Whyre is thankful the skeletons are so weak of constitution that a simple Magic Missile or two is their undoing.  Tempted to drop his club and try once again with his bow, he instead calls out to Mez,

"Mez, move on up and get a clear shot while I have it distracted..."

Whyre decides to wait for Mez to get a clean shot before acting.









*OOC:*


Delay until after Mez shoots. 

EDIT: Woohooo, DM is ready to go!


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


If I have counted the rounds right, Evret is at -5, and needs to make another stabilization check to avoid dropping to -6. With any luck he should be getting some first aid in no more than another round or two.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 15, 2012)

_This is really getting stupid._ thinks Mez to himself. _I can't seem to hit the side of a barn door, today._

Mez takes two steps forward and cast yet another ray, this time at G2.

[sblock=Actions]move 10' due east and cast distrupt undead[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Gonna jump the gun here to keep things moving.  DM can b-slap me if jumping to the wrong conclusions







Whyre sees the ray of positive energy streak past him and hears that much anticipated wail from the dead warrior as it flickers out.   Not even wasting time to congratulate Mez, Whyre rushes to Evert's side as he assumes Evret is the closest to death having been bleeding the longest.  Whyre attempts to stabilize Evret.

*"Bastion, will those creatures return or are they gone for good?"*​
[sblock=OOC]Move Action: Move to Evret's side
Standard Action:  Attempt to stabilize Evret

Also, Kaodi, can you roll the % dice to see if all the blunt arrows that missed were broken?  I will attempt to retrieve them given the opportunity. Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 15, 2012)

Bastion, who seems at little crestfallen that all of the beautiful spirits have been banished, answers glumly, "I could not say for sure, but usually only the most steadfast of spirits are able to reform once destroyed. These ones, while unique, did not seem so strong." 

With Whyre's help, Evret appears to have stabilized, and upon examination Morgan appears to be alive as well. The professor examines the area for clues about the ghostly warriors, but no trace remains beyond some dust disturbed during the battle.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 15, 2012)

Whyre is comforted by the Professor's words, but only somewhat.  After Whyre is satisfied that Evret is on the road to recovery, he traces his steps and attemps to retrieve the arrows that failed to find their mark.

*"Well done you two.  But I feel we must depart this crypt, even if it means the return of these creatures at some future time.   Our comrades are still unconscious and I posses no magical healing to change their condition.  Given your spells, I assume neither of you do either.

Mez, if you can carry Morgan, I will grab Evert (assuming he is the lighter of the two) and we should return to Granthum's cottage where we can heal.  After Morgan recovers, he should be able to heal everyone up in couple of days.  I suspect we may be able to return in a week at the most.  That might even give us time to look for any additional help should it be available."*​
Whyre commands the centipede to Heel, taking as much time as necessary to get the creature to understand the command and then prepares to leave the crypt.

[sblock=OOC] 
Going to retrieve any of the blunt arrows that were not broken.

I assume one can take either Take 10 or 20 on a Handle Animal in this situation.  

And a parting Perception check as we leave.

[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 15, 2012)

*Nymm 19, 998 YK*

Whyre does not spot anything unexpected.

You emerge from the Granthum crypt with the unconscious Evret and Morgan in tow. The oppressive feeling that you first encountered where you entered the cemetery seems to have lightened a little, though with your banishing of the four skeletal ghosts it has not disappeared. As you make your way back into the village proper you see that a small has formed, made more nervous by your grievious injuries, and yet eager to hear news of what transpired. Jaran Granthum stands at the front of the crowd, arms crossed and his face unreadable. 

A middle-aged woman with greying hair and wearing a light shawl who was at Jaran's side steps forward and hurries to examine the injuries of the party. Looking back to the crowd, she points to several strapping young men in the crowd and says, "You boys get these men to my house; their injuries need tending now." Turning back to you, she adds, "Let our boys take this load for you. I reckon you could use a rest. And you," she says, nodding to Mez, "better be coming with me too."

The young men take hold of the Evret and Morgan and begin carrying them towards one of the cleaner cottages in the village, one that has a number of potted plants and a small garden next to it. After glancing meaningfully at Mez, she follows them.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
Mez and the middle-aged woman, sittin' in a tree
K-i-s-s-i-n-g.  

Mez, you middle-aged lady-killer you. Mrawr! [/sblock]

As Whyre passes by the poker-faced Jaran, he nonetheless attempts to read the man's face and posture for subtle clues about Jaran's disposition.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 15, 2012)

Whyre gets the feeling that Jaran is worried about what the party may have provoked. Perhaps understandable, as the condition you have returned is does not exactly suggest a resounding success.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 15, 2012)

"Well that didn't go quite as planned." says Mez to no one in particular "Its a lot different is reality than it is in training. I think we need to practise as a group. Although I must admit that the ghosts did adopt the optimum starting position." 

Mez walks over to Morgan and looks at him critical. A frown crosses his face and he heaves at the body experimentally. Although he manages to lift it, he almost collapses when he attempts to walk. He looks over at Bastion but doesn't believe he could old his end up. "Its no good, I can't carry him on my own. he is just too heavy. Bastion support his feet has best you can and I'll drag him out.

Once relived of his load, Mex says "Yes Ma'am." and follows her back to her house.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 15, 2012)

Whyre follows Mezcia and the others.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 15, 2012)

*Nymm 19, 998 YK*

You follow the woman to her house, where the men she pressed into work lay Evret and Morgan out on some straw pallets placed on the floor. The woman disappears into one of the back rooms momentarily before returning with a large brown bag in her hands. "Your friends look like they are in pretty rough shape, but hopefully we can get them sorted out," she says. "I pass as the villager healer here. Can't say I know any magic, but I've bound some wounds in my time. Name's Lirev, by the way. Lirev Granthum."

Lirev dismisses the young men, and gets to work treating Morgan's wounds, with Whyre and Mez pitching in as required. It takes a while, but once the druid's wounds are bound, she turns to Evret. Lirev also takes a loot at Mez once Evret is sorted out. 

By the time everyone has been looked after, it has been a good three hours. "I am going to have to keep them here for the night, of course," says Lirev as she wipes her hands of blood. "I think that perhaps it would be best if the rest of you stayed here as well, so I can keep an eye on Mez's injuries." 









*OOC:*


Morgan is restored 4 hp. Unfortunately neither Evret nor Mez gain anything from the treatment (I would have asked for aid another, but there was no point).


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 15, 2012)

Once the adrenalin surge caused by the fight and having to drag Morgan from the tomb wears off, Mez stars to feel drained. It take most of his remaining energy to help Lirev heel the others. As soon as she finishes he find somewhere he can lay down and rest.

[sblock=OOC]Feel free to have Mez drop off to sleep.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan is still unconscious, but seems to breath easier. His centipede is not really willing to leave his side, but behaves and let the others help its master.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

once Morgan awakes, he will try to pray for cure spells to get himself and Evret back in the game.

---

HP: -1/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 16, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Walking Dad said:


> *Morgan Sorrowful*
> 
> Morgan is still unconscious, but seems to breath easier.




WD, I think you get to roll Con checks to wake up, starting one hour after stabilizing.  So if time is a factor, you should get two rolls to wake up.

[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 16, 2012)

Evret remains unconscious and deathly pale as he is hauled from the crypt and back out into the sunlit world. Though his wounds were grievous, the time application of first aid seems to have prevented him from slipping further away. Despite the healers best efforts though, he remains at deaths doorstep.

While he sleeps, he dreams of home.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan wakes up, but is to weak to be of any help. All he can do is pray.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

is considered praying for new spells considered a strenuous action?
If not, he will pray for Cure Light Wound Spells for both his level 1 spell slots.

---

HP: -1/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shillelagh

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 16, 2012)

As his companions were convalescing, Whyre though about the events that had transpired and waited for everyone to regain their strength so the group could talk about what to do next.









*OOC:*


 Any XP award?


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 16, 2012)

*Nymm 19, 998 YK and Nymm 20, 998 YK*

The party spends the rest of the day and night recovering in the cottage of Lirev, their wounds being tended by her periodically. The temperature cools down to a comfortable level during the night, which passes without much incidence beyond the groaning of the wounded. 

Early the next morning the party awakens to a commotion outside, they are considering going to investigate when Nalden Rhey enters the house unannounced, his face ashen. "Jaran has been murdered, Lirev, and it is pretty ugly," he says, glancing toward the party. Lirev's face goes white, and she says quietly, "Thank you, Nalden." Turning to you, she adds, "Perhaps, you should go and, investigate." 









*OOC:*


Morgan, Evret, and Mez each regain 2 hp, which means Morgan is back on his feet. I am going to keep track of XP myself, and when the time to level up comes I will let you know. This campaign is going to take place on the slow advancement track I think, to give you an idea. Looks like whatever arrows Whyre missed with were destroyed.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 16, 2012)

Whyre is a suspicious man.  Although he's not sure how he acquired the trait, it has stuck with him and he sees no reason to give it up.  

 _Well, it looks like old Jaran was right to be concerned about trouble being stirred up.  Trouble, no doubt, centered around this entire family.  I'll need to tell Lirev something, but probably better to let Bastion or Evret deal with the townsfolk._ 

Whyre, though not sure who Lirev is refering to when she says "you," decides to respond...

"My lady, my name is Whyre of White Horn.  My companions are Mezcia, the professor Bastion, Morgan, and Evret.​
Whyre points accordingly.

"We are grateful for the your aid and will endeavor to return the favor.  However, I must await the council of the group as they are most likely more knowledgeable regarding such things."​
With that, Whyre defers to Bastion who clearly has the more commanding presence about him.









*OOC:*


Sense Motive check on Nalden to see if he's being sincere.  Sense Motive on Lirev to determine if she's trying to trick us.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 16, 2012)

All you detect in Nalden is justifiable horror, revulsion, and the suggestion that it would be better if Lirev did not go outside to see for herself.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan awakens to things moving rapidly forward again. Feeling that some regenerative powers were invested to him, he first prays over Evret, able to revive the fallen comrade. After Morgan is sure Evret can stand up again he tries to heal his own wounds.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

I assume I may proceed with my plan of getting/using CLW spells.

Evret was at -5. He already healed 2 HP and with the spell he is back to a positive amount (2 HP)
I rolled max for Morgan's healing.

---

HP: 10/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Cure Light Wounds x2

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 17, 2012)

Evret slowly opens his eyes, lost and confused for a moment. _Is this... death? Cylla... is she here?_ A groan of pain escapes his lips as he shifts in his bed. Peering down he sees his body is covered in bloody bandages and most of his clothing has been cut away. He looks around, spots his companions and speaks with a dry rasp. "Did we do it? Is it over?"


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 17, 2012)

Now that everyone is awake (as Whyre wakes up Mezcia), Whyre gathers everyone together.  His face seems to break into a suppressed grin, but no motive check is needed to sense he is beaming with pride.

"Evret, we all made it.  I must say, I am proud to fight along side all of you.  I feel closer to you all now than when we started, as one might expect, having lived through such an ordeal.  Morgan, your bravery and self-sacrifice showed me courage when I thought all might be lost.  The stress brought out the fighter in me and I may have taken liberties with you all that I probably had not earned.  But I have never been so encouraged to work with others as I am today.  We did not start the battle well, but we finished it well and we all survived as a result.​
Whyre pauses as it is clear there is much more he'd like to say, but he wants to hear from the others as his appreciation for his companions grows stronger with each waking hour.  He makes a mental note to remember to ask Morgan about Morgan's misgivings as the battle began...if Morgan does not speak of it first.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 17, 2012)

Mez wakes from a disturbing dream where he had been kill by one of the skeletons and had joined them in undeath. Shaking his head to clear the remnants of the dream, he looks around and sees that Morgan and Evret are awake. "Evret, Morgan your up and about. How are you feeling?"

Answering Whyre he says. "The problem was that the ghosts performed the almost perfect ambush, hemming us in and putting us at a sever disadvantage. This along with the fact that we have never fought together before today meant it took a while to get in our stride. Perhaps we ought to practise team tactics."

[sblock=OOC]I am playing it that Mez was asleep so didn't hear Nalden's announcement.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 17, 2012)

Nalden seems to be at the limit of his patience. "Jaran Granthum is dead, and now that all of you are on your feet, I am thinking you should be coming to take a look," he says.

Once everyone is on their feet, you follow Nalden Rhey out of the house, leaving Lirev behind. As you approach the house of Jaran Granthum, you see a small crowd in front of the house, some of them on their knees and praying. All are clearly afraid, and more than one accusation of not finishing what you started is hurled your way. When you turn around the corner, you can see why: A mutilated Jarad Granthum, his skin white and mouth frozen open as if to scream, has been strung up on the door of his house. And on the size of his cottage, written in blood, is the message:

Granthum shall not rest in peace!

It is then that you notice, standing at the far side of the assembled group, that there is another newcomer in town; a man as tall as any in your party, with cropped light brown hair and beard, wearing mail and carrying a large assortment of weapons, from flails to hammers. He too is surveying the scene.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 17, 2012)

Evret grimaces as he pulls himself out of bed to follow the others. He is definitely not moving as fast as before, but he seems to regain some of his strength with every moment. 

Outside, the grim scene is startling. Long years of service in the war had forced him to see many a terrible act of cruelty but he had hoped to never see it again. "If we are going to catch who or what did this, we will need to examine the area for signs. Please everyone move back and allow us to work." He begins scouring the area slowly looking for signs of the killer.









*OOC:*


Taking 20 on my search. Perception +4


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 17, 2012)

Colvin stands at the front of the cottage as he examines the mans desecrated remains and then to the side to read the message. _'It would seem the rumors are true.'_ He pauses for a moment. _'I wonder if it's an undead problem their dealing with?'_ At that moment he could hear several members of the crowd shift their attention to a small group quickly approaching and several things could be heard throughout the crowd. _'It appears they blame this group for the murder.'_

He approaches a member of the group with a curious look in his eye and a slight smile on his face. "Good morning. Do you know what happened here?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 17, 2012)

Following his mentor's instructions, Mez has been polite for several days now. However, the last few days have tried his patience and his good intentions are starting to fade. Therefore, its with his usual diplomacy that he tries to clear the crowd so that his friends can check the area "Here you lot, clear off and let the experts work."

Turning to the newcomer he says "Yes. We've been asked to look into it. What do you know about it."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 18, 2012)

*Nymm 20, 998 YK*

Colvin explains that he had just arrived in Mayelkur late last night, and enjoyed the hospitality of Nalden Rhey. As such, all he knows about the murder is that it happened after he arrived and fell asleep. However, he was also a recipient of a summons from the Mayor, but had been unable to meet at the assigned time. When he finally did arrive, he was given the same commission by the clerk that you were, though for his tardiness his signing bonus was reduced by half. Colvin then made the best time he could in getting from Amrovel to here. 

Meanwhile, the villagers do not react nicely to be ordered about, and while they do give you more space, they do not disperse. Bastion, surveying the scene, says quietly as if to himself, "Yes, looks just like the work of an angry ghost to me."









*OOC:*


Colvin received 5 gp as the signing bonus.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 18, 2012)

Whyre approaches Bastion and in a voice that only he and the party can hear, asks Bastion if the party has the tools to kill such a creature?


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 18, 2012)

Mez is suspicious by nature and, despite Bastion opinion, thinks that someone might by taking advantage of the ghosts to commit murder. Therefore, he says to his friends "Anyone know anything about bodies. I think we should find out exactly how Jarad died."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 18, 2012)

"I imagine we defeat it in much the same way as we defeated the others," answers the professor. "We have yet to encounter the spirit described to us as the leader; I believe it was supposed to have been a dwarf in life."

As for the method of Jaran's death, it is readily apparent that he probably died from some combination of fear and massive bloodloss, judging by his expression and several bloody wounds.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 18, 2012)

Whyre strolls over to the newcomer...

"Greatings Colvin.  I am Whyre.  This is Mezcia, Bastion, Morgan, and Evret.  It's certainly nice to have a strong arm along.  Hopefully we'll all get long famously as we solve the mayor's problems."

Whyre turns to Morgan and says, "...perhaps we should look for tracks? The signs may have been spoiled by the crowd, but it's worth a look."


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 18, 2012)

Colvin nobs slightly at Nalden as he approaches. "I do apologize for my tardiness, it seemed my last employer needed me for just a little bit longer." He explained as he turned to regard the scene. "It appears you have your hands full here as well though."

"I've seen my share of bodies in my travels although my mastery of anatomy is limited. Though I feel we may share the same suspicion." He turns to look at the crowd. "Do any of you know if anyone standing here or anywhere in the village had a problem with the victim?"

"Greetings to you as well. I believe you have someone already looking for tracks and the like." He points to Evret.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


I guess I mistakenly assumed you would have read the first couple pages of the thread. The summons was to Amrovel, a town about a days travel East of Mayelkur. That is where you received the 5 gp signing bonus, and where you were sent from to meet the group. Mayelkur is just a village, like thirty to fourty houses. Colvin was commissioned as a sort of unofficial special agent of the Mayor of Amrovel, Vileema Falkur, and has papers that allow him to act as an adventurer.


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


I did read a little bit but I guess I missed that part. 17 pages is a long read. My fault.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 19, 2012)

None of you so far are able to find any trace of the killer outside the cottage, beyond what has already been described. 

In answer to Colvin's questions, Nalden says, "Jaran was a respected village elder. He may not have been equally well liked by everyone, but no one bore him serious ill will."









*OOC:*


Just one more clarification: Bastion is the former professor, not Nalden. Nalden is just a resident of the village who is keen on hearing about what goes on beyond the village, which is why he tends to offer his home to travellers.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 19, 2012)

"As we can't find anything outside, I think we need to search the cottage. Will one of you help me take the body down?"

Mez moves to one side of the body and waits for assistance.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 19, 2012)

As Whyre is healthy and not being of much use, he moves to help Mezcia remove the body, careful not to make eye contact with any in the crowd.

 _Yes, there is no point in leaving the body displayed for all to see and despair._


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 19, 2012)

Evret's head is pounding from all this activity so soon after being near death's door. He searches as hard as he can, but there are too many footprints and too much going on around him to focus. He gives up on searching the area around the body so that the others can pull him down. 
Hearing Mez's suggestion, he nods slowly in agreement. "That seems like our best option at this time. We will need to see if we can discover where he was killed. I will see if anyone here knows or saw anything."
Evret moves to speak with anyone in the crowd that is still willing to talk to them.









*OOC:*


I guess either gather information or diplomacy for the crowd (though I tried diplomacy once so not sure I can try again).
I will ask questions along these lines:
Did you hear or see anything unusual last night?
When was the last time you saw Jaran?
Is there anything unusual about Granthum's?
Any rumors about the Granthum's from the Last War?
Are there any other Granthum's in town?


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 19, 2012)

Whyre overhears some of the questions Evret is asking...

 _We definitely need to get all the Granthums under one roof from here on out.  If only I had connected the dots on Jaran's face last night, he might still be alive._


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 19, 2012)

Colvin moves next to Mez and Whyre as they attempt to move Granthum's body. "What family does he have in town? I've been to this area before but the name Granthum doesn't seem familiar."









*OOC:*


I'm going to attempt a Know: Local check to see if anything about the area seems familiar or unusal. Nice first roll...







[sblock=OOC]I'm currently having major issues with my laptop, the thing won't start up. I will be using my wife's to stay current with everything and just wanted you to know since my post speed will be effected.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 20, 2012)

*Nymm 20, 998 YK*

As you take the body down one of the villagers hands Nalden a folded canvas, which he uses to cover Jaran's body. Evret slips inside the cottage, and what he discovers is a battlezone; pottery is smashed, tables overturned, and copious amounts of blood, likely all Jaran's. Whatever happened here, it looks like the old man did not just stand still and wait to die. While it seems someone should have perhaps heard the commotion, he remembers that sometimes it can be easy to overestimate how much a sound carries from inside a house, especially when everyone who might hear is asleep.

Colvin silently chides his himself. He spoke admidst what was some kind of blip in his mind, as Granthum is practically the _only_ name of note for miles. Nalden offers the names of the others who still live nearby, "Besides Lirev, who is Jaran's niece, there are a couple of other Granthum cousins who still live around Mayelkur: Varam Granthum and his wife Melda, their son Warat Granthum with his wife and children, and their daughter Cirel with her husband Yuvan Helvash. I believe Varam and Melda went with Cirel and Yuvan into Amrovel to sell some of their wares, but Warat and his family should still be around. I imagine they have stayed indoors on account of the children."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 20, 2012)

Whyre and Mezcia carry the body inside the cottage.   Whyre motions to Evert to clear a space and Whyre and Mezcia lay the body on the floor.   Whyre then calls to the rest of the party to enter the cottage, making sure to escort any of the townsfolk out of the cottage.  Whyre closes the cottage door and after making sure everyone is gathered around, begins to think out loud...

*"It's exceeding clear that there is some Granthum family secret at work.  We should advise all the living Granthum's to gather in as few homes in which they will fit, until we solve this problem.

First, based on various statements by Nalden and the other townsfolk, it appears that there is a dwarven undead who may be the ringleader for what is going on.  As I recall, the dwarf back in Amrovel said he had a brother that fought in this war.  It would seem possible that there may be some connection between the undead dwarf and that bartender.   

Second, I believe Morgan found tracks of at least six undead.  That means there at least two more to contend with and one of is probably the most formidable of all of them.  It occurred to me that if we do have to fight them, we do not want to do it in the confines of the crypt.  Perhaps our next visit, we bring the body of one of the Granthum's and induce the skeletons to come topside like they originally did.

Third, before we return, we must make sure everyone is healthy.

Morgan, when we entered the crypt, you said something was all wrong,  what were you thinking?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"It was the mindless aggression of the undead... the description of their first appearance sounded like they were more willing to talk and scare away people, not attacking them with military precision... and I thought that fighting them could not be the answer to this problem." Morgan answers the question.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

---

HP: 10/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Cure Light Wounds x2

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 20, 2012)

Colvin stands away from the group near a table as he goes through each of his weapons. "If we are fighting ghosts I'll need to get a silver weapon." He looks to Nalden. "Is there a place in the village I can buy one?"

"I'm with Whyre on putting the Granthum's together but I think a single house would be best to make sure we have the numbers." He puts his weapons back in there respected areas. "However before using one of the Granthum's bodies as bait, out of respect, we should first ask the closet of the surviving members for permission."

"How far is the crypt from here?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 21, 2012)

"Firstly, I agree with Morgan. Things definitely don't add up. I wouldn't be surprised if there isn't a human agency behind it all.

Secondly, I don't know about Morgan and Evert but I am in no fit state to go back in the crypt just yet.

Thirdly, I strongly believe that collecting all of the relatives in this or any other house is a big mistake. The spirits have shown that they can appear from nowhere. This means that we have to assume that they can appear directly inside the house. We will end up fighting in an enclosed space again but this time we will have a bunch of non-combatants getting in the way. What we need is something like a barn, where we can spread out and the NCs can hide. Oh and we will need plenty of lights.

Finally, we need to work out tactics beforehand."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*



ghostcat said:


> ...
> 
> Secondly, I don't know about Morgan and Evert but I am in no fit state to go back in the crypt just yet.
> 
> ...





"My prayers have mend my wounds, but drained my ability to work anything but least magic for this day.
I can pray for more healing the next morning to cure you and Evert, but then I would be unable to lend enchantments to help us in our fight." Morgan responses.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

---

HP: 10/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Cure Light Wounds x2

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 21, 2012)

Evret nods in agreement. "I'm afraid I am not ready to take on another horde of undead. I don't knit as fast as I used to. 

I think we will encounter resistance to the idea of putting everyone up in a barn. These are a tough, rural folk and they won't want to be driven out of their homes by this threat. And while lights will help us see, it did not seem to affect them by being in the daylight when they went to bury him."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 21, 2012)

Bastion listens to what the others have to say, and then asks, "What should we tell the villagers then? It seems we have several options."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 21, 2012)

Whyre listens as everyone speaks in turn.  He then offers some suggestions,

"Morgan, I too held out hope that we might resolve this problem without conflict.  Unfortunately, our actions seem to have precluded that option.  Could we do it over, we probably would do it differently. Nevertheless, it may be still be possible. In the morning, after Morgan has had a chance to heal Evret, would suggest that Bastion and Evret travel back to Amrovel and talk with the bartender.  If this undead dwarf is his brother, then maybe we can find out why it has a blood feud against the Granthums.

Regarding the blood feud, tonight, I  suggest Bastion and Evret talk to Livel.  We can tell her our theory and ask her to tell us what she knows and ask her about the dwarf in Amrovel.    

As far as the Granthums in one house versus a barn.  I submit that we tell Livel and she and the rest of the Granthums can decide what they want to do.   If they are all spread out, we have little chance of protecting them.  If there is a cleric in town, perhaps he can make some holy water for each family."


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 21, 2012)

"I didn't mean to sound unsympathetic to the fact that you haven't healed from you last encounter." He moves to the body. "What about trying to draw the ghost or human element out with Jaran's funeral. The preparations should take long enough for us to talk to the dwarf you mentioned and be back in time."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 21, 2012)

Whyre nods at Colvin,

"Yes Colvin, that was our original plan.  We went to investigate the mausoleum and unintentionally started a fight for our very lives.  As I suggested above, our next visit we will carry one of the deceased Grantums to the graveyard in hopes of confronting them above ground.  It is in so doing that I hope we will get a chance to parley with the undead dwarven leader.  However, given the brutal slaying of Jaran, I do not hold out much hope for a diplomatic solution at this point."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 21, 2012)

Supporting Whyre, Mez adds "The trouble is all these things take time, which we don't have. The first priority must be to protect the remaining Granthums."


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 23, 2012)

Colvin looks over the group. "I can go around with Nalden and look for a place to watch over the Granthum's and I still need a silver weapon. Anyone is welcome to come or stay and rest for the battle to come."


[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the late post. I found out earlier that my laptops motherboard crashed and would need to be replaced.[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 23, 2012)

Whyre nods at Colvin,

Very well.  However, if there is no disagreement, I suggest we all visit Livel.   We can let Bastion and Evret question her about any   Granthum family secrets.  We should also ask her if she knows about the dwarf in Amrovel.   

After we have learned all we can, Colvin, you can work with Nalden or whoever speaks for the Granthum's about their safety. 

Evret, how do you feel about talking with Nalden or Livel about finding two riding horses for you and Bastion?  In the morrow, after Morgan has had a chance to heal you, the two of you can head back to Amrovel and speak with the dwarf bartender.  Maybe he'll even come here to reason with his dead brother, if it is, in fact, his brother.  With horses you should be able to get there and back in a single day. 

The day after that, with or without the dwarf, hopefully everyone will be healed and Morgan will have all his spells.   I think we are all in agreement that we do not want to face whatever it is, without everyone at full strength.   

Are we overlooking anything?"​


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 23, 2012)

*Nymm 20, 998 YK*

The chance of being able to purchase a silver weapon in this village is extremely low. There is a blacksmith, but lycanthropes have not common in this area for generations, and that has always been the main reason to carry such a blade.

The party returns to the house of Livel. The healer woman has obviously been shaken by her uncle's death, but she welcomes you back inside without hesitation. "Those bandages will need some looking at soon," she says quietly.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 23, 2012)

Mez lets Livel attend to his bandages but otherwise keeps quite. He does not want to put the kibosh on the negotiations, so he lets the others do the talking.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 23, 2012)

Arrowhawk said:


> Evret, how do you feel about talking with Nalden or Livel about finding two riding horses for you and Bastion?  In the morrow, after Morgan has had a chance to heal you, the two of you can head back to Amrovel and speak with the dwarf bartender.  Maybe he'll even come here to reason with his dead brother, if it is, in fact, his brother.  With horses you should be able to get there and back in a single day.




Evret nods in agreement. "I am willing to attempt it tomorrow when my insides are back to staying on the inside. We will travel with all the haste we can manage."

As they enter Livel's house he pauses a moment to thank the healer for her aid. "I am sorry I did not get to say this sooner, but thank you for your healing touch. I doubt I would have survived without your aid. I m sorry about your Uncle, I swear that we will not rest until we find out who or what did this." With that said, he finds a spot to sit and wait his turn for the bandages to be treated. As she works on Mez he asks her where they might rent or borrow two horses for the trip.


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I would like apologize for acting like a noob. I know ghost aren't vulnerable to silver but for some reason I had it in my head that PF ghosts were. So with that I'll pull my head out of my rear end.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 25, 2012)

As Lirev redresses the wounds of Evret and Mez, she does her best to answer any questions, though she is obvious more subdued that she was the previous day. "Fixing people up is just what I do," she says. "Every village has to have someone who can look after folks, and the animals too."

"My uncle had a couple of horses," continues Lirev. "I guess now that he's gone, that makes them my horses. And you're welcome to borrow two that are not the bigger draft horses."









*OOC:*


Evret regains 1 hp due to treatment, and Mez none.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 26, 2012)

*Nymm 20, 998 YK*

Bastion Drath scratches his chin. "Wasn't there something you wanted to ask the nice young woman here?" he asks.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 27, 2012)

Evret flexes experimentally after the bandages go on. He smiles at Lirev and says "You are amazing, I feel like I could wrestle a bear."

"Lirev, we have to discover what is behind your uncle's killing.  There were a lot of bad times in the war, but did anyone mention why someone would be so angry at the Granthums? We plan to go back into the crypt, but we're grasping at straws. There was a ghostly dwarf that interrupted the first burial, and we ran into a dwarf back in Amorvel that had a brother in the war and we are hoping they are connected somehow. That's why two of us are planning to ride all the way back to question him. Anything you can tell us would be helpful."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


My bad, her name is Lirev, not Livel.  lol


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 27, 2012)

Lirev frowns, shaking her head. "No, I never heard anything like that," she answers. "Our cousin, Harad, was the only Granthum here in Mayelkur that ever got mixed up in the war. And he never, ever spoke of it."

Lirev pauses for a moment, and raises her hand to her mouth as she thinks. "But you know, Harad was famous," she says suddenly. "People around here don't talk about it much anymore, but everyone used to say that he had swung a big battle up somewhere up in Thrane. He was supposed to been fighting with the Karrns, or against he Karrns. I am not really sure which it was. If you ask one of the older folks still left, they could probably tell you. I'm not sure if that helps."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 27, 2012)

"Thank you, yes it does help us. Maybe we can learn what we need without having to make a long journey. We will see if we can find someone today who will speak with us about Harad. Unless you can suggest someone in particular, we will go around town and see what we can learn."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 27, 2012)

*Nymm 20, 998 YK*

Lirev shakes her head. She probably does know, but she has a lot on her mind right now that makes it hard to put much effort into picking out a name. The party leaves the house, and after some questioning, one of the older residents of Mayelkur reveals this: 

Harad Granthum was a captain in the Brelish Army. At one point in the war, Breland and Karrnath had struck up an alliance against Thrane, and Harad's company was part of a larger force deep in Thrane's territory. But for whatever reason, the treacherous Karrns betrayed their Brelish allies and attacked them. Harad's company smashed the smaller Karrnathi force they had been fighting with and then led his men to attack the flank of the larger force, and in doing so relieving the beset main Brelish units and thus saving the day. All of this was learned though from sources other than Granthum himself, who was the only man from this area in his company and never spoke of it.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 27, 2012)

Once the party have finished questioning the visitors and are once again alone, Mez says "Well that answers one question and raises others. Were the dwarf and ghostly warriors part of the Karrnathi force. If so, how did they end up in this graveyard or are they buried elsewhere and what we have here are wondering spirits? Why don't they want Harad buried in the family vault, given he is a local hero."

Mez face assumes a look of intense concentrations and he absent-mindedly scratches his chin, as he reviews what they know and tries to make sense of it.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 27, 2012)

Whyre pulls Mezcia aside so that any nearby villagers do not overhear his words...

"It stands to reason that there was some form of treachery or betrayal involved on Harad's part during that war.  My guess is the Granthum's will have to make some sort of reparations, but the question is to whom?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


I thought we have left the house and are questioning the villagers. I have updated my previous post to clarify this.







"Whyre. I agree with you on the betrayal part. However, I am not sure that reparation is possible. It must have been something terrible to make someone come back from the dead to extract their revenge. There again, maybe they just want the true story to come out."

Mez pauses to collect his thoughts and continues "I don't think talking to people will reveal the truth. Either the only people who know it are dead or they are so few and scattered that we will never find them. Therefore, the only chance is to talk to the dwarven spirit, which means drawing him out."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 28, 2012)

"The Karrns use the dead heavily in their fighting forces. Perhaps Harad was not the betrayer and these actions are on behalf of someone who seeks revenge for being defeated. Some dead keep memories of life, maybe these are the bodies of the dead Karrns from the battle. But if that were the case, they would be busy killing everyone related to Harad and not just stopping the burial. On the other hand, that's putting logic to creatures that may not operate the way we would expect. Maybe not having a good burial is a big deal to the dead, the best revenge they can get."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 28, 2012)

"Yes, betrayal does seem to be a rather common theme in writings on the motivations of the dead," says Bastion cheerfully. "In any case, how would you all like to pass the rest of the day? Do we just chat with villagers all day, or maybe go for a nice stroll? Or do we figure out where we are staying tonight and hunker down there until the morrow?"


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 28, 2012)

Whyre continues his conversation with Mezcia,

"My guess is the townspeople do not know the truth.  If Harad did commit an act which would bring dead spirits back for revenge, he most likely did not speak of it to anyone.  It seems unlikely the dead dwarf is in the mood to negotiate.  We'll need some way to convince him to do so.  I still believe the barkeep in Amrovel is the best lead we've got and it's worth pursuing if we hold out any hope for a non-violent resolution.

The only other hopes is to see if anyone in this town fought with Harad in those wars...or did Lirev say he was the only one to return?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2012)

Mez responds to Whyre and Bastion "The trip to Amrovel is for tomorrow, we have to survive the night first. Along with the surviving members of the Granthums clan. I thought Evret was going to talk to Nalden about gathering them all in a defensible place."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 28, 2012)

When the party goes looking for Nalden Rhey, they have no trouble finding him.

"Well, we probably could clear out one of the barns for you, and spread the animals among the others if just for a few nights," he says gruffly. "But the younger Granthum and his family already up and got out of Mayelkur, maybe while the going was good. I reckon they are probably half way to some relatives in another village by now."


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 28, 2012)

Colvin joins the conversation after hearing what everyone has to say. "Lirev said that Harad was the only one from this area that took up arms in the war and he never spoke of it. The dead dwarf could be one of many reasons to not speak of the war."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 29, 2012)

*Nymm 20, 998 YK and Nymm 21, 998 YK*

As they have little else to do, the party helps Nalden and the other villagers with the preparations for the night. They move farm animals out of one of Mayelkur's barns and distribute them among the others. Lirev is reluctant to leave her home, but she agrees to make due with the "accomodations" being prepared, and gathers some things to make the night pass more comfortably. 

The party and Lirev eventually settle in for the night, resting on makeshift straw beds. The Granthum woman continues to look after the parties remaining injuries, and as darkness falls, everything seems to be alright. You set a watch, and try to sleep as best you can for the night.

For man hours, nothing happens. The watch changes several times, and all is well. But then, while Colvin is playing sentry a few hours before dawn, there is a great crashing noise as the doors to the barn burst open. There, is the doorway, is a terrible spirit. The stocky frame of its bones most definitely suggest a dwarf in life, and it is wearing haggard looking chainmail and shield. In its bony hand its clutches a beautiful and deadly looking waraxe. All is covered and lit by wispy blue flames. Taking a menacing step forward, its jaw opens and a voice comes, out: "Granthum will not rest in peace!" Lirev screams. 









*OOC:*


Roll for initiative. Those who were asleep also need to roll a perception check against (basically get anything except a 1), else they will wake naturally in the next round. Anyone who was still injured regained 2 hp from the rest obtained thus far.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 29, 2012)

Init


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan is roused from his sleep, but quickly grasps the situation.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Cure Light Wounds x2

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Mar 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


To kill any confusion...TSS=Mass Defect.








Colvin quickly turns as the doors to the barn open with enough force to slam into the walls. Seeing the spirit clearly he draws he shield and a chakram. "We have a visitor."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 29, 2012)

Evret rouses himself, wincing painfully as his still healing wounds are strained by the rapid motion.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 29, 2012)

Mezcia starts as the door open and jumps to his feet.









*OOC:*


Can we assume that we have had enough time to discuss tactics.  if so, I suggest we try talking first. But with contingency actions if he moves to attack


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 29, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*









*OOC:*


This could get ugly...

Initiative:
Whyre (W)
Mezcia (Z)
Evret (E)
Colvin (C)
Dwarven Ghost (G)
Morgan & Crawler (M/A)
Bastion (B)

Keep in mind that characters who were asleep have to get up and arm themselves before they can attack.

D is Door, Xs are places you cannot move to.

1234567890

NNNDDDDNNN  A
NXXOOOOOON  B
NXOOOOXXON  C
NOOOOOXXON  D
NOOOOOOOON  E
NOXXEOOOON  F
NOXLOBOOON  G
NOXOMAOZON  H
NOXWOOCOON  I
NOOOOOOOON  J
NXOOOOOXXN  K
NXOOOOOXXN  L
NXXOOOOOON  M
NNNOGOONNN  N


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


It will probably help a lot if you put a row of numbers along the side and letters along the top or bottom.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Whyre will delay until after Colvin, but before the Ghost


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


I made the changes. Also, why would you delay if you are currently prone?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2012)

*OOC:*



If you use a font like courier new, the map will align better.

1234567890

NNNDDDDNNN  A 
NXXOOOOOON  B
NXOOOOXXON  C
NOOOOOXXON  D
NOOOOOOOON  E
NOXXEOOOON  F
NOXLOBOOON  G
NOXOMAOZON  H
NOXWOOCOON  I
NOOOOOOOON  J
NXOOOOOXXN  K
NXOOOOOXXN  L
NXXOOOOOON  M
NNNOGOONNN  N


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ah, okay. Thanks for the pro tip, ; ) .


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Kaodi said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I made the changes. Also, why would you delay if you are currently prone?




Even prone, Whyre can stand up and move 30' with a double move.  Since I expect Colvin will meet the dwarf head-on, the most important thing for Whyre is to move to a position where Colvin is not providing Soft Cover.  So there is no advantage for Whyre to move ahead of Colvin.

Speaking of Soft Cover.  TSS, you might want to read/review the rules regarding Soft Cover.  If you stand in front of anyone with a ranged weapon, you'll be providing the target a +4 to the target's AC.  So when in melee, try and take a position that does not block line of sight for others.  The 5' step is wonderful tool before or after an attack to move about without incurring an AoO.  Thanks.

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 30, 2012)

Mez tries to get the Ghost to talk rather than fight "Its Harad you have a beef with not these innocents. Tell us what he has done and how you would like us to dispose of the body."

If the ghost continues to advance then Mez casts a spell before standing up.

[sblock=Action]*Ready Action:* Cast _Dispel Undead_ and stand up[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 30, 2012)

Evret freezes up for a moment upon seeing the terrible apparaition in the doorway. He moves slowly and quietly, trying not to draw attention to himself as he rises.









*OOC:*


Move action to stand up, another move to hide himself.


----------



## Caim (Mar 31, 2012)

Colvin listens to Mez as he tries to reason with the dwarven ghost but never takes his focus from him.









*OOC:*


I'm going to ready action and attack with a chakram if he moves closer.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 31, 2012)

Having spent more than a few nights sleeping in the wild, Whyre was used to waking at the slightest disturbance.   In this case, the dwarven ghost was hardly a slight disturbance.  Whyre was hardly surprised to see the creature and his bow was already in his hand as he stood up.  Whyre hoped that somehow that Bastion could reason with the creature, but that's all he had, hope.  In the meantime, he notched a blunt arrow and moved to a better position.









*OOC:*



Stand as a Move Action
Move to 20' to G7, 10' behind Colvin and ready bow


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 31, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*

"Granthum!" wails the stoutly terrifying spirit as it raises its axe and charges right towards Lirev through the open space just vacated by Whyre. Colvin's chakram whizzes behind it as it rushes by Morgan, leaving the druid a small opening to attack.









*OOC:*


Anyone else that readied actions to attack may resolve them now, and Morgan gets an attack of opportunity (I assume he would have stood up and drawn weapons on his turn) .


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


Admittedly, I did not realize Lirev was on the map since you did not list her in the legend.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Actually, Morgan is later in initiative order than the ghost, meaning he is still prone, unarmed and flat-footed = no AoO. Right?


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


One of these days. One of these days I am not going to have to be reminded of what should be blindingly obvious, as I am the one who set it up. At least I can take some solace that even if I seemingly cannot track what is happening properly, I can at least referee what does happen,  .

I guess that means we are just waiting for Mez then.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 1, 2012)

As soon as the dwarf starts to move, Mez sends a ray of energy towards him before scrambling to his feet. Unfortunately he was still half asleep and his attack went wide.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*

A horrified Lirev is nearly paralyzed by fear as the ghastly spirit bears down on her with all of its fury. She scrambles to flee, but with one stroke of a pale axe, the Granthum woman's head is seperated from her shoulders. As it bounces and rolls away, her body crashes back to the ground, and the ghost slowly turns its skull, eyes lit by tiny points of fire, to gaze at the rest of you.








*OOC:*




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0
N N N D D D D N N N A
N X X O O O O O O N B
N X O O O O X X O N C
N O O O O O X X O N D
N O O O O O O O O N E
N O X X E O O O O N F
N O X O O B W O O N G
N O X G M A O Z O N H
N O X O O O C O O N I
N O O O O O O O O N J
N X O O O O O X X N K
N X O O O O O X X N L
N X X O O O O O O N M
N N N O O O O N N N N


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 1, 2012)

Evret feels a sudden hollowness in his stomach as he watches the woman who had done so much for them be cut down before him. And for what? A terrible rage overtakes him and despite his still weakened state, he moves in to fight. She deserved that much at least.









*OOC:*


5' step to G4. Move action to draw his club. I added sneak attack in there in case he didn't spot him with Evret's stealth check.


----------



## Caim (Apr 2, 2012)

Colvin watchs as the ghost cuts the woman down. He didn't knoe her well but felt she deserved better. _'If only I hit the bastard!' Colvin draws his flail and moves towards the dwarven ghost with a new found hatred._









*OOC:*


Move Action: Move to I-5
Free Action: Draw flail
Standard Action: Attack ghost


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


I will resolve those actions once [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] posts Morgan's and Crawler's, and I have resolved Bastion's. I am not exactly clear on whether the movements rules allow you to do while prone, but in this fight (not necessarily later ones, unless that is what the rules permit anyway) I will allow Morgan to move 5' feet while prone without taking an AoO, as a full round acton.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 2, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]The rules are not clear about what actions can and can't be taken while Prone.  However, they do prohibit the "5' step" in situations where all you can do is move 5'.  Conversely, there is nothing in the rules that says you can't "Withdraw" while prone.  And, you can Withdraw up to twice your movement.  So if being Prone means you can only crawl 5', then technically you could withdraw 10'.  [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yes, " withdraw with a speed of 5 feet, " might be the better way to put it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan cannot do much more than crawling away from the ghost while his faithful companion waits for him.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

Fullround: Withdraw prone to H7 if you allow 10' or to I6 if you only allow 5'.

no command to crawler, so he will just try to defend Morgan, adding to his AC (currently 12, without prone mods)

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Cure Light Wounds x2

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 3, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*

As Morgan rolls away from the murderous spirit, Bastion struggles to stand, bones creaking, and waves his hand before a glowing magic missile streaks from it to the spirit, causing the undead dwarf to howl. Then Evret steps in beside it and swings his club vengefully. But just as the rogue things he has found its weak spot, the bluish flames shift and flicker, and the cudgel passes through without contacting anything. When Colvin steps up to strike it, his similarly well placed blow is confounded by the flickering and indistinct outline of the dwarf as well.









*OOC:*


Whyre and Mez are up.

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0
N N N D D D D N N N A
N X X O O O O O O N B
N X O O O O X X O N C
N O O O O O X X O N D
N O O O O O O O O N E
N O X X O O O O O N F
N O X E O B W O O N G
N O X G O A O Z O N H
N O X O C O O O O N I
N O O O O M O O O N J
N X O O O O O X X N K
N X O O O O O X X N L
N X X O O O O O O N M
N N N O O O O N N N N


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 3, 2012)

As Lirev's body hits the floor and blood pours from her neck, Whyre feels a tinge of guilt.  As Colvin was the only one standing upon the arrival of dead dwarf, Whyre had expected Colvin to meet the creature head-on.  When Colvin failed to intercept the the dwarf, Whyre reacted by moving to a position that would keep him out of reach of the creature.  With so many Granthum's in this one location, Whyre had no reason to believe that Lirev would be his primary target.

At first, Whyre thought this would be an easy battle, six against one.  Now, seeing the well placed blows of Evret and Colvin pass through the creature without resistance, Whyre could only assume the dwarf was incorporeal.   Every budding adventurer is warned of such creatures and how they are immune to non-magical weapons and their ability to ignore armor.  Whyre started to formulate a plan...

*"If this creature be incorporeal, only magic will affect it.  None of us posses an enchanted weapon so we must hold it in place while Bastion and Mez wear it down with their magic.  Surround it on all sides while we have it pinned against the wall, but give no thought to attacking it, protect yourself to the fullest." *​








*OOC:*


Just want to verify with you that Total Defense is a "deflection/dodge" bonus and not an "armor" bonus


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Kaodi, who's turn is it?  Is it Mezcia's then Whyre's?  Can you include Initiative order each time you repost the matrix?  Thanks.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


I believe that in the first round you delayed until after Colvin, and Mez readied an action to activate when the dwarf spirit acted, thus that would mean Whyre would go before Mez.

Evret 
Colvin
Whyre
Mezcia
Dwarven Ghost
Morgan and Crawler
Bastion


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 4, 2012)

Hoping to set an example by doing...Whyre moves past Morgan, dropping his bow and pulling out his club.  But instead of attacking he seems intent on staying alive.









*OOC:*



Free Action: Drop bow
Move: Draw club and move to G5
Standard: Total Defense


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 4, 2012)

"Noooooo" cries Mez as the dwarf beheads Lirev. "You didn't have to do that. We would have compromised" he sobs. "But now" his voice changes and you can almost hear the flames as he continues "your soul will rot in the deepest recesses of hell while Harad takes his rightful place in the tomb of his ancestors."

Mez moves to where he can get a clear shot at the ghost and casts a spell.

[sblock=Actions]Move to M4 and cast Disrupt Undead[/sblock][sblock=Daily Spells]0th Level: Detect Magic
0th Level: Disrupt Undead
0th Level: Ray of Frost

1th Level: Obscuring Mist
1st level (Int Bonus): Grease
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 4, 2012)

Knowing that they will have to work together, Evret does his best to keep the ghostly creature in one place so that the others can do their work. He strikes carefully, keeping half a mind to his own protection as he probes for a vulnerability.
"These Granthums will rest in peace, and you WILL be driven into the outer darkness!"









*OOC:*


Going to fight defensively to up my AC a little, but I want to make sure he stays focused on us and off the casters. If he's incorporeal, the SA won't apply.

edit2: I screwed up fighting defensively, my attack needs to go down another 2 points to a 15. It is -4 instead of -2 to hit like I thought. AC is now 17.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 4, 2012)

[sblock="ooc"]Honestly though, one could argue a creature is not going to know you're in TD.  Considering that TD isn't some sticker or badge on your forehead and given the fact you still have your weapon, and given the fact you can change your stance from round to round...i would argue it's meta-game for the DM to have the creatures realize that the players are in "Total Defense" unless the DM is going to provide players with that same type of meta-game information. 

If you've ever watched a boxing match or a cage match fight, fighters will switch their tactics from moment to moment.  None of them drop their guard and realize, "Oh, the other guy is in Total Defense mode and won't be able to AoO me if I try and grapple him or trip him." [/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 4, 2012)

Colvin drops into a defensive stance and tries to hold the ghost in his current position. "Just die again you bastard!"


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 4, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*

As Mezcia's disrupting ray goes far wide of dwarven spirit, it moves its head from one side to the other, sweeping its gaze over all of you. "Fooools," it groans, "Granthum shall not rest in peace. Continue to interfere, and you will join them in pieces." The ghost spreads its arms and roars, suddenly contracting into a tiny ball of blue flame which then explodes, showering you with pale fire. Fortunately, it is not so hot as to cause any real harm to you. Unfortunately, the same cannot be said for the straw bales stacked nearby, which are promptly alight.









*OOC:*


Evret
Colvin
Whyre
Mezcia
F is for "Fire"  .
Morgan and Crawler
Bastion


1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0
N N N D D D D N N N A
N X X O O O O O O N B
N X O O O O X X O N C
N O O O O O X X O N D
N O O O O O O O O N E
N O X X O O O O O N F
N O F E W B O O O N G
N O F O O A O O O N H
N O F O C O O O O N I
N O O O O M O O O N J
N X O O O O O X X N K
N X O O O O O X X N L
N X X Z O O O O O N M
N N N O O O O N N N N


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


So it's Morgan's move correct?  And would putting out a fire with water be a Survival roll?


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yes, it is Morgan's turn. There is a sidebar dealing with extinguishing fires here: Environmental Rules - Pathfinder_OGC . Long story short, your chances of putting out the fire before it spreads are really, really bad. In fact, I recommend moving away from the fire, because the rules for catching on fire are really rather harsh.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 5, 2012)

Evret turns long enough to grab the remains of Lirev, body and head, before hustling towards the door. He promised the ghost she would rest in peace, and by the gods he would see it through. His wounds pain him and his chest feels as if it would burst his newly formed scabs, but he does his best to push the pain away and stagger onward.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


To be clear, if you all plan of fleeing, we do not need to worry about round by round spread of the fire. I put that stuff up more just to have a visual representation of it, or if you stuck around.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 5, 2012)

Whyre, realizing he has no tools to douse the fire, grabs his longbow while ushering the rest of the Granthum's out of the barn.

*"If you townspeople have a fire drill for putting out a fire, now would be the time!"*


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 5, 2012)

Mez is flabbergast when the ghost explodes and sets the barn on fire. Thinking faster than he has done in his life, he comes up with an idea to save the barn that may even work. Taking a step forward, he utters a single word and a ray of freezing air and ice shoots from his pointing finger and heads towards the burning hay.

[sblock=Actions]5' step to L5. Cast Ray of frost at the burning hay.

Don't know if this will work or not but its worth a try. [/sblock]









*OOC:*


Now its official; Mez can't hit the side of a barn.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Actually, I think a square has an AC of 5...so you HIT!!!


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 5, 2012)

The ray of frost does not appear to be very helpful in putting out the fire; it does little.


----------



## Caim (Apr 5, 2012)

Colvin quickly stows his weapon and stops only to watch Mez's spell fail to put the fire out. "Nice try but its time to leave. We should bury Lirev and destroy the ghost that caused this." Colvin tunrs to exit the burning barn nearly getting hit by some falling debris.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 6, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan stands up quickly, grabs his equipment and moves with Crawler as fast as he can outside. Once outside, he gets out of the way and gets into his armor.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful


---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Cure Light Wounds x2

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 6, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*

It is not long before the barn is completely engulfed in flames. Neither does it take very long for the villagers of Mayelkur to be roused. Efforts get underway to make sure the fire does not spread further than the barn.

Nalden Rhey comes over to you, and seeing that Lirev's head and body are in two different places, exclaims, "What happened?!" Over the roar of the flames he remarks, "When this started, all that had happened was a couple deaths from old age and a haunting. Now, we've got two folks been murdered, one of our barns has been burned down, and I am guessing we're still haunted."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 6, 2012)

Mez draws a breath to give Nalden a piece of his mind, when it occurs to him that he is right. Feeling guilty about Lirev's death, he slowly lets out his breath and waits for one of the more diplomatic members of the party to answer.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 7, 2012)

Evret finishes covering the body of Lirev with a blanket from his own bedroll. There was no reason for all these people to see this. As Nalden vents his anger over the night's disaster he can't help but agree to his points. It all seemed so futile.
"This ghost will not let any of the Granthums rest. It is no longer satisfied with keeping them out of the cemetery, but is now hunting them out no matter where they go. 
This ghost is strong in its anger. Our weapons didn't seem to hurt it, though our magic did. I'm not sure we can defeat it with only that tactic however. We need to know who the dwarf was in life and what has made him so angry to stick around to haunt the Granthums. This knowledge might be our best weapon against it.
We only have one lead, a dwarf bartender we met on our way here who had a brother who fought in the war. We're hoping he can tell us more. Now that we've seen the ghost we can describe it to him and maybe get some answers. Right now, it's our only hope."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 7, 2012)

Professor Drath, who has been rather quiet since running out of the burning barn, suddenly decides to speak up. "I am not so sure that we are dealing with completely incorporeal undead," he states. "Without going into too much detail, nothing has really happened that could not be attributed to lack of skill or luck on our part. When Evret and Colven attacked, it did not seem to me so much that their attacks had no effect as it did that they just missed at the very last moment."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan isn't taking the accusation lightly.
"We didn't anger any ghosts! It started before we came and it would have continued even if we never arrived. You accusing us for being as helpless as yourself! Say that you don't want any help and I will resign. Two of us nearly died already as we tried to help you."

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful


---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Cure Light Wounds x2

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 7, 2012)

Colvin nods as Mez, Evert, and Morgan speaks their peace regarding the insults brought on by Nalden. "I have to agree with Morgan. If these men hadn't come along there's a chance that all the Granthum's would be dead at this point. I am sorry for the death of this young woman and if you feel the need to blame someone for her death," He pauses as he looks at Lirev's lifeless body. "you need to put it where it belongs."









*OOC:*


I have no ranks in Diplomacy, but its worth a shot to calm Nalden down.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 7, 2012)

Nalden seethes. "Do you think it is just a coincidence that these murders just started happening after you went into the crypt?" he asks. "No, either you can shove off in the morning, or you can finish what you started. I don't have the time or the energy to argue with you." The glowing fire lights up the farmer's face in a way that makes it look quite ominous. He glares and stomps off to the water line to help his fellow Mayelkur get the animals under control.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 8, 2012)

Evret watches as the furious Nalden stalks away. 
"We are running out of time. He's an influential man, and his opinion will soon be the opinion of everyone in the village. I don't know if we have time to ride all the way back to interview the bartender. We may have to risk the tomb again before our time has run out, or the dwarf can murder another innocent."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 8, 2012)

As the barn fire consumes its victim, Whyre watches Nalden and the rest of the party exchange heated words.  The flames from the burning barn cast an eerie glow on the party as if one were visualing a scene from a bard's song.   Whyre waits until Nalden is out of ear shot...

*"In all honesty, I did not feel Nalden was being unfair.  We cannot deny that our entrance into the crypt was too hasty and may have set events in motion that we should have foreseen.  Nor did I feel Nalden was laying the blame at our feet, but rather voicing the concern and fear of the townspeople.  

Nevertheless, the question is what to do now.  The ghost only appears at night.  If Evret and Bastion set out now, they will have plenty of time to reach the dwarf and return and rest before night fall.  However, at this point there may be no reasoning with the undead warrior.  Our efforts may be better spent in deciding on the magic and means by which we defeat this creature.   Bastion seems to suggest that our weapons may be effective...that the creature is only partly incorporeal.  What we need are enchanted weapons and spells to affect the undead.  Surely there must be spells between Morgan, Bastion, and Mezcia that can turn the tide.  Once we know the spell we will be using, we can devise a strategy to put us in the best positions to use those spells. "*

Whyre speaks with a calm that suggest he has faith that the group will be victorious.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 8, 2012)

"Well. Of the spells that I know the Disrupt Undead spell is clearly the most useful. The problem is that it needs to be aimed and the ghost seems to have a knack for avoiding it. The upside is I can cast it as many times as I want.

Other things to consider are; the ghost can likely appear anywhere, so will get in amongst the casters to prevent them from casting spells. Also, ¿How do we prevent the ghost from pulling another disappearing trick?"

Finally. As far as sending Evret and Bastion off. I think things have gone too far for talk, although personally and with hindsight, I don't believe there ever was a chance. So is there any information we can obtain that will help us destroy the ghost. Otherwise its a waste of time them going.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"Speeding and intensify the attacks because of our meddling sounds more like a tactic of the living than of the dead. For magic, I will have to pray in the morning hours, but enchanting my own club or some sling or throwing stones temporary is the best what I can do."
Morgan adds to the planning.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

suggesting Shillelagh or Magic Stone.

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Cure Light Wounds x2

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 10, 2012)

*"Morgan, that is as keen an insight as the eyes of an eagle are sharp...is there some way we can determine this? "*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"Determining the living source of the problem, if there is one will proof difficult. But whoever it is, has control over undead, so it will be someone with either magic abilities or a magic item that allows control. But undead are not my area of expertise."
Morgan says and looks at the professor.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Cure Light Wounds x2

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 10, 2012)

"Their actions make perfect sense to me," chirps Bastion. "The undead are driven by primal emotions, the foremost being rage. Having meddled in their revenge, it is quite possibly that such feelings were triggered."

The old man rubs his chin. "Let's find someone to rest for a couple more hours, and then we can perhaps head back to the graveyard to investigate. I'm guessing our subje-, I mean, our foe, has likely returned to that haunt."

If you can stand the smell, Jaran's house woud still be open. Staying at Lirev's might be a good way to incense the villagers even further, so if rotting bodies bothers you, you could probably hunker down in any clear spot on the edge of the village for the few hours until morning, being hardy adventurers.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 10, 2012)

*"Professor, since you are the expert in such matters, we will defer to your judgment.  The only thing left to do now is figure out a tactical strategy. Indulge me for a moment my friends as I think out loud....

The last undead we fought were more cunning than one might have expected of creatures with rotten flesh.  Our approach should be the same as the barn.  Box it in while leaving a clear path for the spell casters and myself.  Colvin, Morgan, and Evret should seek to meet it head-on and surround it. Even the centipede may be used to impede the creatures progress.  Morgan, you should have your centipede flank the beast for you and Colvin and Evret can work as another flanking pair.

Space allowing, Mezcia, Bastion, and myself can form a single line for firing, that way none of us will obstruct the other..."*​ as Whyre talks, he begins drawing in the dirt...









*OOC:*



D= Dwarf

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
 O O O O O O O O  B
 O O B O O O O O  C
 O O M O O O O O  D
 O O W O O O O O E
 O O O O O O O O F
 O O M 1 E O O O G
 O O 4 D 2 O O O  H
 O O C 3 A O O O  I
 O O O O O O O O J








*"If we are aligned thus, myself, Mezcia, and Bastion can all fire cleanly at the creature.  If we leave the numbered spots open, then any of the casters can find a clear shot.  If the dwarf attempts to move, all four of those surrounding him will be able to strike the dwarf as he moves.  The melee maneuver I call 'four corners.  The firing line is known to me simply as 'firing line.'

We must not let the dwarf attack the spell casters so I will position myself at the front of the line.  

The dwarf is most likely heavily armored when corporeal.  So those in melee will have to make a decision about whether to fight defensively or at all.  We rangers have a saying, 'The quicker the kill the safer the hunt.'  But each man must assess his own risk.  

One option might be to disarm the creature if you are skilled in such maneuvers Colvin or Evret.  Unarmed, the dwarf would pose little threat.

If we find Morgan's shillelagh can affect the creature when so struck, the others in melee might consider aiding Morgan's ability to hit. "*​







*OOC:*


I'm talking about Aid Another for offense







*"Right before we enter the graveyard, Morgan can give me the magic stones.  Before we approach the crypt, I recommend Morgan cast Guidance on himself and others.  Also, I recommend Colvin and Evert use clubs as the creature may be resistant to edged weapons.

My final suggestion is we take one of the Granthum bodies up to the graveyard and attempt to draw the creature to the open graveyard where it first appeared.  We do not want to fight the creature underground if we can avoid it.

Does anyone have a sling? "*​


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"I can enchant up to three stones and they can be thrown, too. A sling would only increase the reach. The magic will last for half an hour. The club enchantment last only a mere minute, same for the guidance. In a pinch, I would enchant my weapon and attack with it as long as the magic last and don't stop to pray for guidance."
Morgan explains.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

see Shillelagh or Magic Stone.
Also I dislike spamming divine magic, sending a prayer every few seconds to keep up the effect on a bigger group.

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Shillelagh, Magic Stone

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 10, 2012)

Evret nods in regards to the sling question, tapping a long leather strap tied to his waist. 

"If we can fight it out in the daylight, perhaps its powers will be lessened. I've heard that about undead. However, the casket eventually has to be carried down into the tomb, so if the undead don't come above ground we will be fighting them while carrying a heavy wooden box.

I'll leave any attempts to disarm the creature to others more skilled. I would rather focus on putting the creature down.

As far as accommodations for tonight, I'd rather sleep out under the stars than amongst the dead bodies."


----------



## Caim (Apr 10, 2012)

Colvin listens as the others brainstorm over what to do regarding the ghost"I have a blunt weapon that will do the trick and I'm more adept at tripping than disarming, but I'm willing to try it."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry Arrowhawk, I don't understand your map. you have You, me and Bastion in a line so the front is blocking the back. 

I know I'm missing something obvious but the way I see it, I  could take a 5' step to D4 but Bastion would need to move to C5.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 10, 2012)

Whyre accepts the sling from Evret.  *"Thank you."*  Whyre nods at Morgan...*"Yes, my first choice will be to throw the stones, but as a ranger I am a believer in being prepared for all contingencies."* 

Whyre then turns to Colvin, *"Tripping the creature will make it harder for Mezcia and myself to successfully target the creature from range.  But the advantage is that the four of you will be safer and more likely to injure the creature.  After I have thrown my three stones, tripping the creature would be a valid tactic as I could close to melee and take advantage as well.  I will tell you when I am out of stones and you can decide.  The gods willing, the creature will be vanquished before that happens.

As far as where we sleep, outside is preferable for myself included.  I can take the first watch if need be."*​
[sblock="OOC"]Ghost,  the rules for Soft Cover are here: cover.  Unfortunately this diagram doesn't show exactly our situation, but If you look at #4, the cover rules allow the attacker to choose which corner you aim from.  Because you and Bastion can choose the SE corner....that allows you to trace a firing line straight down from that corner past myself and Morgan.  From Mez's position, he can trace an unobstructed line to *all *corners of the Dwarf's square.  Since the line doesn't _cross_ an occupied square (it only runs on top of a border), nobody directly in front of you will provide Soft Cover to anything one square to the left _or _right of you.   It's odd physics/geometry, but I think the rationale is that as the attacker, you can stand in any corner of your square to fire since you technically don't fill the entire square.  

Here's an important fact for everyone who fights in melee:  Because the game uses squares, it also means that you can never avoid Soft Cover if you try to fire diagonally through people.  You have to line up N-S, E-W.  In other words, if people line up in the 1,2,3,4 squares...it would be impossible for a ranged attack to avoid Soft Cover from any position on the same plane.  As a melee combatant, it's very important to always choose a corner when attacking.

Hopefully that helps clear it up.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thank's Arrowhawk. I think I see now.







Once Whyre has outline his tactics, Mez replies "Don't forget we have to assume that the ghost can appear anywhere and that it will appear at the best tactical position for itself. I believe that if we have Granthum's corpse, the thing will appear between the coffin and the crypt entrance to stop us going inside. One other thing, if it stays in the entrance, hang back and use ranged attack."

Mez doesn't fancy sharing a bedroom with a corpse so also suggests they sleep outside.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 10, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Cool.  We could also stand shoulder to shoulder starting from Whyre's position (E2-4), or each of us take a position in a N-S or E-W line from one of the corners.  The key is to remember that someone/thing directly in front of you never provides Soft Cover for something one square right or left.  But if you were in D4 and Bastion were in C5, you would actually provide the dwarf with Soft Cover from Bastion.   Technically though, if Bastion is shooting Magic Missiles, he can stand just about anywhere as Soft Cover is irrelevant.  But if we don't kill it by the time he runs out of MM's then he'll need a clear shot for his DU.[/Sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 10, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*

The group of you deposit the body of Lirev with the others, then head outside the village to find a suitable place to rest. This is not difficult, and you set up to get a few more hours of rest.

When you wake, the sky is grey and you can tell there has been a light smattering of rain. Morgan and Whyre can guess that a storm is approaching, but the worst of it is several hours off yet.









*OOC:*


No extra hp from resting this time, as I already gave them to you before the fight, but Morgan is ready to prepare his spells now, of course.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2012)

Morgan starts the new day with praying for help against his undead foes.









*OOC:*


Will prepare Magic Stones and Shillelagh each once.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 12, 2012)

Mez would like to change some of his spells. However, when he tries to read his spellbook, the writing is all bleary. Mez has seen this effect before and knows that he his not well enough rested. So he puts his book away and goes to talk tactics with Whyre and any of the others who want to join in, while they wait for Morgan to finish.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 13, 2012)

Evret tries to get the kinks out of his back as he rises in the morning. It wasn't the first time he slept on the ground and hopefully wouldn't be the last. He checks his gear and pack and readies himself for another venture to the graveyard. "I am prepared, should we go fetch the body then?"


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

Whyre turns from his talk with Mezcia at Evret's question...  *"Only if all the spell casters are ready. We'll need Bastion and Mez to have their entire arsenal."*


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 14, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*

The party rises and makes its way back to Harad's house. It is a sad scene, what with four bodies now instead of two, but the only way it can be helped now is to banish the vengeful spirits. Between the six of you, it will not be too difficult to carry Harad's coffin, though it will prevent you from keeping drawn weapons in hand.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


We're going to carry one of the bodies not in a coffin.  Preferably Lirev since she is the lightest.  We'll wrap her in a sheet and someone will carry her over their shoulder.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 14, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*

The party takes the body of Lirev and heads towards the graveyard. The few citizens of Mayelkur who are out and about quick move away from the party, speaking in hushed tones to one another. 

A light haze has come to rest on the whole area this morning, though it is not enough to obscure vision. The party approaches the graveyard, and when they are about one hundred feet from the mausoleum, a keening wail is unleashed as five of the ghostly skeletal warriors suddenly materialize and come into focus. In front of the door is their dwarven leader, flanked by two more of similar stature, with another two wielding bows stand on the roof of the crypt. 

"Granthum shall not rest in peace!" shouts the dwarven leader in his hollow voice. "Turn back, or die!"


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


What kind of bows are they wielding?


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Longbows.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 14, 2012)

Whyre assess the situation and turns to his comrades and speaks to them at volume that no creature from one hundred yards could hear,

*"We must decide now if we will undertake this task.  We always have the option of returning to Amrovel and informing the mayor that we will need additional resources. 

If we choose to proceed then here is my plan: 

Were are too far to bring our advantage to bear.  We must advance in groups of two.  Bastion will follow Morgan.  I will follow Evret.  Mezcia will follow Colvin. Colvin you take take the left flank, Morgan, you take the middle.  Evret, you take the right flank.  Colvin, you will move first and set the pace, followed by Mezcia, then Morgan and Bastion, Evret and mysef.

We must advance to within 25' yards for the spell casters to be effective.  So we should move quickly and do not tarry to attack until the casters are in range.

Once we are in range, Mezcia, Bastion, and myself, will concentrate on the right bowman...then on the left.   We must focus our attacks on the same target.  The quicker we reduce their numbers, the more quickly we will increase our advantage.

Colvin, Evert, and Morgan.  Your job will be to keep the skeletons on the ground away from the rest of us.  How you do that is up to you.  But if you go on the offensive, concentrate your attacks on the weakest targets.   

I do not believe it is advisable for us to focus on the dwarf until last.  He will be the hardest to kill and his followers, if that is what they are, would shred us."*​
Whyre pauses for a few seconds to let his words sink in.  He then looks at Colvin, then Bastion...

*"Colvin, if the skeletons are as corporal as the last time we fough them, tripping would be an excellent strategy.  If you are successful, Morgan and Evret should converge on the fallen."*​
And now with one last look at the group...

*"Do we take this path now...or choose another route?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"Enchanting the stones and club will take some time and is pretty obvious. For ow at last the dwarf ghost seems willing to talk..."
Morgan responds.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful


---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Shillelagh, Magic Stone

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 15, 2012)

Whyre considers Morgan's council...and then offers his thoughts at low volume...

"Aye, it might be obvious to those trained in the art of spellcraft, but I could not foresee undead fighters knowing the difference between a casting of Goodberry versus Magic Stones from three hundred feet away let alone two.  But the decision is yours."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


You are one hundred feet away, not one hundred yards.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 15, 2012)

Evret whispers to the others, "10 against us, when only 4 nearly wiped us out last time. The leader we have not even tested in battle. I doubt he will stand back and watch as we work our way to him. He'll close on us to vent his rage. Maybe it will talk, if it comes to battle act how you see fit."

He raises his voice to address the leader of the ghosts. "We do not know your name, and a warrior should not be forgotten in death. Who are you spirit? For whom did you fight?"


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 15, 2012)

"None of that matters now," he groans, his voice rising as he continues. "You have interfered with our revenge for the last time. I most generously gave you a chance to turn away. You spurned it; now diiie!"









*OOC:*


There are only five. I apologize for the confusion. Roll initiative.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Morgan's initiative.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 15, 2012)

Evret does his best to set the body down gently while he reaches for his weapon.


----------



## Caim (Apr 15, 2012)

Colvin listens as Whyre lays out the plan. "I can put'em on the ground."

He then looks to Evert. "He's right about the dwarf though. If he decides to fight alongside his followers we'll have alot to deal with, to take him out quickly." With that Colvin draws his shield and flail. "We've come this far, now let's end this."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 15, 2012)

Whyre, his bow already out in preparation for the battle...

"Colvin, the last time we fought these skeletons, they were armored like a man in chainmail using a heavy shield.  More agile than the common man and greater sense of tactics than any adventurer I've teamed with.  Yet they were often killed by single magic missile, so if we focus on them, they should go down quickly."











*OOC:*


TSS, I hope I wasn't confusing, but I did mean that we should kill the head dwarf last.    Whyre is trying to say that given that the dwarf is incorporeal, he'll take the longest to kill, during which time all the minions will be attacking us.  So better to eliminate the riff-raff so we have a decided advantage against the BBEG.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 16, 2012)

"Looks like a tough fight. Still nobody lives forever. Lead on, ready when you are."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 16, 2012)

The skeletal archer perched at the high point of the mausoleum looses an arrow as the skeletal warrior to the left of their leader purposefully moves forward. Colvin is struck and gashed by the ghostly missile, which disappears just a moment after the damage has been done. 









*OOC:*


Colvin takes 2 damage.

Skull 4
Skull 1
Evret (E)
Mezcia (Z)
Skull 3
Skull Leader (G)
Skull 2
Whyre (W)
Morgan & Crawler (M & A)
Bastion (B)
Colvin (C)


A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z 
O O O O X O O O O O O O O O O O X O O O O O O O O O 1
O O O O X O O X O O X O O O O O O O O X O O X O O O 2
O O O O X O O O O O O O O X O O X O O O O O O O O O 3
O B O O X O O X O O X O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 4
O O C O X O O O O O O O O X O O O O O O O X 3 X X O 5 
O Z O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 1 O O O O X X 4 X O 6
O A M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O G X X X X O 7
O W O O X O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 2 X X X X O 8
O O E O X O O X O O O O O O O O O O X O O O O O O O 9
O O O O X O O O O X O O X O O O X O O O O O O O O O 10
O O O O X O O X O O O O O O O O O O O O O X O O X O 11
O O O O X O O O O O O X O O O O X O O X O O O O O O 12


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


So the X's provide no cover at all?
DM - can you please post the roll the archer made to hit.  This way we know if he's making touch attacks or if he's actually affected by our armor


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Graves do provide cover from the archers, as would the fence if someone were directly adjacent to it. The archer rolled a 17 before bonuses, against Colvin's 15 flat-footed AC.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Excellent, that will change things quite a bit


----------



## Caim (Apr 17, 2012)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> Colvin draws his shield and flail.




[sblock=OOC]I do have my shield equiped and my Flatfooted AC is 17, so the attack still hits unless he gets a negative, which I doubt, however I am using my flail and shield combo. So normal AC is 19. Also do you not use the Enworld dice roller? If you use Invisable Castle would you mind linking any rolls that are not secret to the thread? I'm not saying your cheating but I like seeing the rolls. Sorry if I'm being a pain.[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


TSS, the range is 105', so that's -2 on the attack


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


I do use Invisible Castle, and no, I am not planning on posting my rolls. Two reasons: 1) If we were playing at the table, I would not consider myself under an obligation to make my rolls in front of th DM's Screen rather than behind it; 2) It takes the mystery out of the game if you can tell upfront what is being rolled, and mystery is a tool that belongs in the DM's Toolbox.

In any case, even with the -2 penalty to attack for range, Colvin is hit, though it was pretty close to a miss.


----------



## Caim (Apr 17, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]As a DM, I used to subscribe to the "roll behind the screen" philosophy for combat. I did it because I thought it made the game more interesting and more scary/unpredictable/dangerous.  But that was back when no one talked about OOC/IC and players were allowed to sit there with their own copy of the MM's.  

But PbP is very different as a player, imho.  Plus, I'm not familiar with all the monster stats in the current version of D&D, so I don't intuitively know what monsters need THAC0.  Now, not getting to see the combat rolls for the attacks that hit makes the game seem less real (currently playing 7 other PbP's and this is the only one where no rolls for combat are rolled on the forum), like I'm reading a story and not playing D&D.  Seeing the rolls that hit allows me to get sense for how skilled or dangerous they are and brings the game to life for me.  The monsters feel more interactive and less two-dimensional.  

Even if we only saw the rolls that hit, I think it would be sufficient.  Since you're rolling on another forum, I wouldn't need to see misses, or any opposing skill checks. Same with initiative, it's only rolled once by any opposing monster and largely irrelevant after the 1st round so I get nothing from seeing it.  Certainly not a deal breaker, but it would make the game more enjoyable, from this end, imho.  [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Waiting for Evret's move before posting


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


I think I'ved used up my actions for the start of combat, I set down the body and drew my weapon. I guess I will 5' step to D8 to have cover from the tombstone. My plan is to move up as Colvin moves.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


I will take that under advisement for the next "adventure" , but I would prefer to finish up this one the way I have been doing it so far.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 17, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Kaodi Can you use "."s instead of "O"s. It make it a lot easier to see.
> ...




Rather than advance directly, Mez advances but also moves sideways, so that he is in cover behind one of the gravestones. Once there he draws his sword.

[sblock=Actions]Move to G4 and draw sword.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 17, 2012)

The second archer fires a ghostly arrow at Bastion, but it sails wide and to his left, burning out. Meanwhile, the skeletal leader and the other warrior advance at pace with the first, likewise readying themselves to receive attackers.









*OOC:*


That time I rolled a 9, by the way, before bonuses and penalties. Whyre, Morgan & Crawler are up.

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
. . . . X . . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . . . 1
. . . . X . . X . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . 2
. . . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . 3
. B . . X . Z X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
. . C . X . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . X 3 X X . 5
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 . . . . X X 4 X . 6
. A M . . . . . . . . . . . . . G . . . . X X X X . 7
. W . E X . . . . . . . . . . . 2 . . . . X X X X . 8
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . 9
. . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . X . . . . . . . . . 10
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . X . . X . 11
. . . . X . . . . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . . . . 12


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


When you say "readying themselves to receive attackers" is that IC for some specific type of action? If they can read that we are in Total Defense versus Fighting Defense versus Normal attacks, it's only fair we get that same info, right?

Good call on the '.' ghostcat.  Thanks for using that Koadi


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yes, it is an IC description of a certain type of action. Which action should be pretty obvious. Are you going to attack, or what?


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 17, 2012)

When Whyre saw the five undead near the crypt, his fears were confirmed.  The skeletons either had a small army or they couldn't permanently be killed by any of the weapons the group possessed.  Clearly the group intended to fight.  Whyre figured it was worth a shot rather than running back to Amrovel and looking inadequate in front of the mayor.  But as he readied his bow, he hoped these creatures were not beyond this intrepid group....

*"Change of plans! Concentrate fire on the first creature to get hit.  Use the enemy as cover against the archers.  If you stand toe-to-toe, with one of them between you and the archers, there is little chance the archers' arrows will find you.  Mezcia, Bastion...we kill the foot soldiers first, then the archers, then the dwarf."*

Whyre looked at Morgan and noticed he was still flat-footed and had not begun preparation of the stones...so Whyre stepped behind Evret and fired a blunt arrow, aiming at the skeleton on the left who was obviously less prepared to defend itself.
[sblock=ooc]







> The skeletal archer perched at the high point of the mausoleum looses an arrow as the skeletal warrior to the left of their leader purposefully moves forward.



Since Skeleton 1 didn't take any defensive action per your description of his movements, I'm firing on him.[/sblock]








*OOC:*



Take 5's step behind Evret
Fire on Skeleton 1







[sblock=Stats]*[SIZE=+1]Whyre of White Horn[/SIZE]*
Male Chaotic Good Human Ranger, *Level* 1, *Init* +5, *HP* 12/12, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +5, *Will* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Point Blank Shot Longbow (80 / 17 Blunt) * +4 (1d8, x3)
*  Longsword * +2 (1d8+1, x2 19/20)
*  Club * +2 (1d6+1, x2)
*  Studded Leather*, *  Buckler* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Condition* None  [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 17, 2012)

Whyre takes good aim, but the unpredictable flickering flames of the skeletons confounds his shot just as it did Evret's and Colvin's earlier in the morning.









*OOC:*


Bloody... So even as I hope that Invisible Castle rolls high this time, it rolls extremely low, again. An 8 on a d100,  .


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Dont' sweat it.  Rolling a "1" damage is almost a wasted arrow anyway.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 17, 2012)

Whyre watches his arrow pass harmlessly through the assailants when previously, the skeletons had not been incorporeal.  Whyre becomes a little more concerned...

*"Bastion....what is going on?  Is this because we are outside the crypt?"*​


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 17, 2012)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> [sblock=OOC]I do have my shield equiped and my Flatfooted AC is 17, so the attack still hits unless he gets a negative, which I doubt, however I am using my flail and shield combo. So normal AC is 19. Also do you not use the Enworld dice roller? If you use Invisable Castle would you mind linking any rolls that are not secret to the thread? I'm not saying your cheating but I like seeing the rolls. Sorry if I'm being a pain.[/sblock]











*OOC:*


I'm a bit confused. Can I just ready weapon and shield during rolling initiative? If yes, I would have certainly declared so. If not, Morgan will go for cover and draws his weapon there (still no att bonus to allow drawing a weapon as free action during movement.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


More the case I think that everyone can be assumed to have had at their shield strapped on (if they had one) when you made the trip here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Still unused to fighting situations, Morgan quickly enchants his club and draws it, but has to time left to move behind cover...

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

right hand: empty
left hand: heavy shield

Standard: cast Shillelagh on the club strapped on his waist with his free hand
Move: Draw enchanted club

right hand: club
left hand: heavy shield

Crawler defends Morgan.

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Shillelagh, Magic Stone

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 18, 2012)

Bastion is somewhat distracted as he moves forward to get behind the cover of the fence. The former university professor chants a few words and then pops up to take aim at the ghostly archer that had tried to skewer him earlier. A magical bolt screams forth, zigzagging a few times before it slams into the skeleton, shattering bones that skatter everywhere as the blue flames consume them, leaving nothing behind. Bastion looks over to Whyre and says, "Oh, my apologies good fellow. But to answer your question, they seem just the same as before to me."









*OOC:*


Colvin is up.

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
. . . . X . . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . . . 1
. . . . X . . X . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . 2
. . . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . 3
. . . B X . Z X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
. . C . X . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . X X X X . 5
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 . . . . X X 4 X . 6
. A M . . . . . . . . . . . . . G . . . . X X X X . 7
. . W E X . . . . . . . . . . . 2 . . . . X X X X . 8
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . 9
. . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . X . . . . . . . . . 10
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . X . . X . 11
. . . . X . . . . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . . . . 12


----------



## Caim (Apr 18, 2012)

Colvin watchs the bolt fly and take out the archer that struck him. "Nice shot Morgan!" He then returns his attention to the cemetary in front of him. "Let's close the gap a bit shall we?!" He takes a few quick breaths before he starts running to a tombstone nearby, using it for cover.









*OOC:*


Full Round Action- Run to M5


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Was Bastion who shot the Magic Missle...at the Skeleton 100 yards away...after Whyre said *shoot* the guys on the ground....but who's counting?


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Why do you keep saying "100 yards" instead of "100 feet" , Arrowhawk? There is a big difference between those two things. And TSS, you can only run in a straight line, and there is a fence in between you and M5.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


lol...I was making fun of TSS and myself misreading the posts (and possibly "Bastion"), that's why there's a smiley face at the end of the post


----------



## Caim (Apr 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


WOW! I'm sorry. I just read that when I posted and forgot it in the 3 minutes it took me to post it. I'll move to I5 instead.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 19, 2012)

Colvin ducks out of the way of a second arrow fired by the archer remaining on top of the mausoleum as he dashes into the graveyard. He is met there by a charging skeletal warrior, but steps to the side as a faint but all too real battleaxe cuts the air where he had been standing. 









*OOC:*


Skull 4
Skull 1
Evret (E)
Mezcia (Z)
Skull Leader (G)
Skull 2
Whyre (W)
Morgan & Crawler (M & A)
Bastion (B)
Colvin (C)

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
. . . . X . . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . . . 1
. . . . X . . X . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . 2
. . . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . 3
. . . B X . Z X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
. . . . X . . . C . . . . X . . . . . . . X X X X . 5
. . . . . . . . . 1 . . . . . . . . . . . X X 4 X . 6
. A M . . . . . . . . . . . . . G . . . . X X X X . 7
. . W E X . . . . . . . . . . . 2 . . . . X X X X . 8
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . 9
. . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . X . . . . . . . . . 10
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . X . . X . 11
. . . . X . . . . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . . . . 12


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


I know this is out of turn but I won't be able to post until tomorrow morning. So I thought I would keep things moving.







Mez moves behind another tombstone such that he has a clear shot at the ghost that is attacking Colvin. Once there he send a ray of positive energy at the ghost.

[sblock=Actions]Move to J2,
Cast Disrupt Undead at 1.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 19, 2012)

Evret is momentarily undecided. If he charges forward, he leaves the spellcasters undefended, but on the other hand if they don't down some of these creatures they will be overrun. Seeing Colvin engage one of the creatures settles it for him. Moving out from behind cover he dashes out with his club raised and utters a viscous cry!









*OOC:*



Moving to I-7 and attacking


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Since my move won't be affected by the skeletons, I'll post now







With the battle upon them, Whyre can only hope his comrades remember the tactics they discussed merely hours ago.  Hopefully they would adapt to the circumstances.  But now Whyre was hoping to get a powerful weapon for this fight from Morgan.  Whyre steps forward behind the fence and grabs a handful of rocks, dropping all but three bullet-sized rocks.








*OOC:*



Non-Action: Take D8
Move: Pick up stones and hold them in my out stretched hand for Morgan.
Standard: Put stone in belt pouch after Morgan enchants them:  If Morgan doesn't enchant them, then I fire blunt arrow on closest unobstructed skeleton.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


 It occurs to me that we should all post an alternative action if the creature we are attacking would have died from a previous hit. Or maybe the DM will give us an opportunity to change our action as necessary?
EDIT: Nice roll guys, with the -2 from the charge, those should both hit...providing it doesn't flicker


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


I think you jinxed them, Arrowhawk...







Due to what must be one of the most amazingly underestimated defencive abilities ever, both Evret and Mez have their attacks frustrated by the blurry and indistinct form of the flickering blue spirit. 

Evret's choice of position, however, has given the terrifying leader of the undead soldiers the perfect opportunity to charge. As the spirit rushes towards Evret, the Cyran has a flashback to earlier this morning when Lirev died in just such an onslaught. But for whatever reason, the enraged undead warrior's powerful blow comes up just short as Evret involuntarily steps back. A large rent has been made in his studded coat, but is insides are not his outsides. Fate has intervened, at least for the moment. 

It is clear though that that moment was fleeting when the rogue feels the blade of the second warrior bite into his side; it having followed the charge of its leader.









*OOC:*


Evret takes 7 damage. Arrowhawk, you are going to have to clarify or change your action, because as written it makes no sense. You seem to be readying an action for an event and a non-event, and that just does not work as far as I can tell. As a side note, the chances of you guys being tripped up by the skeletons defencive ability five times in a row was less than 1 in 25. Even I am getting annoyed by it.

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
. . . . X . . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . . . 1
. . . . X . . X . Z X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . 2
. . . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . 3
. . . B X . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
. . . . X . . . C . . . . X . . . . . . . X X X X . 5
. . . . . . . . . 1 . . . . . . . . . . . X X 4 X . 6
. A M . . . . . E G . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 7
. . W . X . . . . 2 . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 8
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . 9
. . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . X . . . . . . . . . 10
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . X . . X . 11
. . . . X . . . . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . . . . 12


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


I meant to ask this earlier, but is there no reason why we can't add % dice to our own attacks?  The 3.5 rules generally call for this to speed things up.  I don't know if Paizo adjusted that.

EDIT: this way others quickly see if the attack hits and we don't have to guess.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc] The probability of rolling 50% or less five times in a row is 3%.  Still, I don't know how these can be CR 1/2 creatures given their boosted abilities and tactics.   I'm not aware any incorporeal creature is below CR 1, even a partial one.

My action is to get rocks and hold them out for Morgan to enchant them...then put them in my belt pouch.  If I hold the rocks out and Morgan decides to do something else...then I'll drop the rocks and fire on Sk2.  While it may be a little outside the rigid examples of Ready an action, it should think it would allowable given all the things you can do with the Ready action.

EDIT: and I was taking a 5' step to D8.[/sblock]

Whyre calls out to Bastion,

*"Shoot the skeletons flanking the leader!"*


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am looking for rules on passing items between characters, but I do not see anything. I think proferring the rocks is essentially equivalent to a move action enabling Morgan to take them as a free action (based on manipulating an item). In which case, you could not take a move action _and_ ready a standard action using a standard action.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I don't read the spell as requiring the caster to have to _take _the rocks...just touch them.  Hence the out stretched arm.  If you're saying that the spell requires the caster to actually have the rocks in his possession, then I'll take a 5' step and fire on Sk2...and as a move action prepare to receive stones from Morgan that he picks up.

Or, you can say taking items from a willing player might be a "grab" action from a "helpless" victim.   Thus it would be a standard action on the grabber's part...but no action on the giver's part?

As a house keeping item, since we didn't see the roll, don't know if Evret was considered to have Charged, or if he had his normal AC. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, but Morgan just enchanted his weapon and has both hands full. Unless you suggested throwing away our only magic weapon, he cannot cast the magic stone spell (both hands full -> no somatic component).[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


You should just forget whatever you were thinking Whyre was going to do, Arrowhawk, and take a different action quickly so that Walking Dad can get his action in.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]This seems to be way more complicated than it needs to be.  Ignoring the fact that the stated plan was to cast Magic Stones _before_ we got in sight of the cemetery (given the enchantment lasts 30 minutes), If Morgan doesn't want to cast Magic Stones...just say so IC.  However, since you did memorize and seem to agree to the plan, I'm assuming you intend to cast the spell.

But I'm not understanding the problem.  In the spell description, Shillelagh  There's nothing that says the charm ends if you put down or drop your club.  The spell is written just so that nobody else can use your club, not so that you can't put it down.  You could drop your club as a free action...enchant the stones in my hand...and then pick up your club on the same turn and it will still be enchanted.

Kaodi, considering that we' facing four guys that we only have a 50% chance to hit and that nearly wiped out our party back when they were without their leader (and we never missed them on account of being incorporeal), I'd like a chance to get this right.  The Magic Stones are enchanted and do 2d6+2 points of damage each, from my perspective this isn't some trivial action.  

Whatever you want to rule in terms of Standard, Move, or who has to hold the stones or how we transfer them, is fine.  Nevertheless, I should think  there is some combination of joint actions on our part that facilitates Morgan enchanting the stones with Whyre possessing them in the same round, with a move action or two to spare.  If it makes more mechanical sense, I can just delay until after Morgan so he can cast the spell if he so chooses, or Ready an action to grab the stones from him.  I dunno, whatever works for you. 

EDIT: If you're wondering why I say a Druid doesn't need to "hold" the stones....I compare Magic Fang which has the same  V, S, DF requirement as Magic Stones.  Since the Druid obviously doesn't need to hold the fangs separate from the creature that has the fangs, just presumably touch them, I reason the same is true for the pebbles. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Alright, I will do as Arrowhawk suggested. BTW, after I posted Morgan praying for the spells, the next DM post had us encountering the enemies. I had no time to make a post that he prepared and gave away any stones, as previously planned.[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


I know. Which is why we are where we are


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


I made a mathetmatical mistake when I noted the probability before. The chance of missing five in a row was not ~1 in 25, it was ~1 in 250. It is not a 50% chance to miss, it is substantially less. All that has happened is that I rolled improbably low on those miss chances. 

In any case, the easiest thing to do would be if you want to attack this round would just to be let Morgan pick up the stones and enchant them, have Whyre take them from him as a move action, and then throw one as a standard action.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan lets go the club, picks up some stones and whispers some enchantments.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

right hand: club
left hand: heavy shield

free: bow down and let go club
move: Pick up three stones
standard: cast Magic Stone spell

Did I use the correct action types? any possibility to get the club back in this round?

Crawler defends Morgan.

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Shillelagh, Magic Stone

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 20, 2012)

Whyre watches Evret throw himself into the fray and would have warned the man that he's left himself open to the same charging attack as Colvin, but Whyre was engaged in the art of spellcraft with the Druid.  But as Whyre sees Evret take a vicious blow from the skeleton, he has flash backs of the previous encounter.  As Morgan finishes the enchantment, Whyre takes the stones puts them in his belt pouch as he steps next to the fence.  _I'll save these for our special friend.  Let Lirev's revenge guide my hand when the time comes._









*OOC:*



Move: Take Stones from Morgan
Move: secure them to be drawn as ammunition later. 
5' step to D8, behind the fence.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 20, 2012)

Bastion pops back up from behind the fence. This time the mage seems to be on the same page as everyone else as he points at the sinister warrior that wounded Evret and lets loose a whizzing magical bolt that blows the skeleton's head clean off, causing the rest of its bones to drop like a sack of rocks as they burn up and out of existence. 









*OOC:*



A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
. . . . X . . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . . . 1
. . . . X . . X . Z X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . 2
. . . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . 3
. . . B X . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
. . . . X . . . C . . . . X . . . . . . . X X X X . 5
. . . . . . . . . 1 . . . . . . . . . . . X X 4 X . 6
. A M . . . . . E G . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 7
. . . W X . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 8
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . 9
. . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . X . . . . . . . . . 10
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . X . . X . 11
. . . . X . . . . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . . . . 12


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=6667065]Terrible Swift Sword[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Caim (Apr 23, 2012)

Colvin watchs as another bolt finds its way home and dodges the skeletons charge.









*OOC:*


Standard: Trip skeleton.







[sblock=OOC]Sorry I didn't realize it was my go or I would have posted nearly 2 days ago.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 23, 2012)

The skeleton easily sidesteps Colvin's trip attempt. Seeing motion out of the corner of his eye, he raises his shield in time to block an arrow fired by the skeletal archer, which has moved to the front corner of the mausoleum. His more immediate foe steps between him and the archer, but its blows is so clumsy that Colvin notices it almost loses its axe, though not quite. 









*OOC:*


Skull 4
Skull 1
Evret (E)
Mezcia (Z)
Skull Leader (G)
Whyre (W)
Morgan & Crawler (M & A)
Bastion (B)
Colvin (C)

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
. . . . X . . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . . . 1
. . . . X . . X . Z X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . 2
. . . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . 3
. . . B X . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
. . . . X . . . C 1 . . . X . . . . . . . 4 X X X . 5
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 6
. A M . . . . . E G . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 7
. . . W X . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 8
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . 9
. . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . X . . . . . . . . . 10
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . X . . X . 11
. . . . X . . . . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . . . . 12


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 23, 2012)

Whyre calls out as he sees the battle unfold, *Four Corners! And defend yourself Evret.*


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 23, 2012)

Evret begins maneuvering to enable the others a clear shot at the dwarf. As he moves, he does his best to protect himself from the creatures deadly axe. He glances over at Colvin, sees him still engaged with the skeleton, and does his best to hold out until the other can help.









*OOC:*



Total Defense, AC is now 19. 4 HP left.
5' step to J-8


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 23, 2012)

Still having cover from the archer and a clear shot at the ghost that is attacking Colvin. he sends another ray of positive energy at the ghost.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Disrupt Undead at 1.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 23, 2012)

Mezcia's ray of disruptive energy finds its mark, and the skeletal soldier screeches in pain as it seems to become a little more faded. The leader of the fell spirits roars in anger and shouts, "To meee, my warriors!" Behind one of the nearby headstones, not far from Mezxia, a soft blue glow is seen and then another ghostly warrior appears. And then the leader turns with surprising speed and strikes down Evret before stepping towards Colvin.









*OOC:*


Evret takes 10 damage. Whyre and Morgan are up.

Skull 4
Skull 1
Evret (E)
Mezcia (Z)
Skull Leader (G)
Whyre (W)
Skull 5 (won't act until next round)
Morgan & Crawler (M & A)
Bastion (B)
Colvin (C)

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
. . . . X . . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . . . 1
. . . . X . . X . Z X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . 2
. . . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . 3
. . . B X . . X . . X 5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
. . . . X . . . C 1 . . . X . . . . . . . 4 X X X . 5
. . . . . . . . G . . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 6
. A M . . . . . E . . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 7
. . . W X . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 8
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . 9
. . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . X . . . . . . . . . 10
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . X . . X . 11
. . . . X . . . . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . . . . 12


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 23, 2012)

From his present position, Whyre could not get clean shot on the fading skeleton, nor could he see any place to do so.  Trusting that bastion would take care of the creature, Whyre had plan and began to set it in motion.  he whipped around the fence and took cover behind a tombstone behind the leader.  Calling out to Colvin, "If you're going to trip, trip the leader...but KILL the minions."









*OOC:*



Move: Move 25' to G9
Standard: Throw stone at Leader - should be exactly 20ft.  Gives me +1 PBS and +1 Damage from STR.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan gets his club and advances, closely followed by Crawler.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

move: take club from ground
standard: move right, right, up-right

right hand: club
left hand: heavy shield

Crawler defends Morgan and stays on the same position relatively to Moragan (does the same movement)

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Shillelagh, Magic Stone

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 24, 2012)

Another bolt of magic energy unleashed by Bastion finishes off the spirit that Mez had previously disrupted. Chuckling nervously, he says, "Well, that's the last of the easy shots!" The professor then inches closer to the opening in the fence.









*OOC:*


Colvin is up.


A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
. . . . X . . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . . . 1
. . . . X . . X . Z X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . 2
. . . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . 3
. . . . X . . X . . X 5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
. . . B X . . . C . . . . X . . . . . . . 4 X X X . 5
. . . . . . . . G . . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 6
. . . . . A M . E . . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 7
. . . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 8
. . . . X . W X . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . 9
. . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . X . . . . . . . . . 10
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . X . . X . 11
. . . . X . . . . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . . . . 12


----------



## Caim (Apr 24, 2012)

Colvin frustrated at the dodged trip attempt turns to the now adjacent ghost leader. "Let's see if your as nimble as your friend."









*OOC:*


Standard: Trip on ghost leader.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 24, 2012)

Had this been a normal ghost, what just happened would have been truly strange. But when Colvin hooks his foot behind that of the dwarven spirit, he can feel resistance. And when he gives it a shove with his shield, the skeletal dwarven warrior is suddenly sprawled out on the ground. As this is happening, another ghostly blue arrow is fired by the skeletal archer on the roof of the crypt. But the target, Morgan, blocks it easily with his shield.









*OOC:*


Mezcia is up. Evret is... down.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Since the X's are tombstones and not the convergence of walls, I take it we can move past them diagonally?

NICE EFFING TRIP!!!   Ghost, remember you get like -4 shooting something that's prone.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yes, you can move diagonally past them just fine.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Mez delays until after G


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 24, 2012)

The ghostly dwarf is splayed out on the ground for only a moment before it dissolves into blue flames that flow a short distance away, rising again in the form of the warrior who, even in bony undeath, is visibly annoyed.









*OOC:*


Mezcia and Whyre are up.

Skull 4
Evret (E)
Skull Leader (G)
Mezcia (Z)
Whyre (W)
Skull 5
Morgan & Crawler (M & A)
Bastion (B)
Colvin (C)

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
. . . . X . . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . . . 1
. . . . X . . X . Z X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . 2
. . . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . 3
. . . . X . . X . . X 5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
. . . B X . . . C . . . . X . . . . . . . 4 X X X . 5
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 6
. . . . . A M . E G . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 7
. . . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 8
. . . . X . W X . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . 9
. . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . X . . . . . . . . . 10
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . X . . X . 11
. . . . X . . . . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . . . . 12


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


 So no AoO?  And it can just teleport away and be standing upright?


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


No AoO. And I would not call it teleporting.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oh, there is a specific name for it?


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 24, 2012)

Mez pauses a few seconds to see what the ghostly dwarf does and finds that he has a perfect shot, so a shots a ray of positive energy at the dwarf before retreating from the newly resurrected skeleton.

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Disrupt Undead_ at G
Move to G1[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 25, 2012)

Whyre sees the ghost jaunt from being prone to completely upright before Colvin can even act. _This creature can not only summon other undead, it can transport itself with around without our having any ability to stop it?  I think we are in over our head._  But Evret's bold gambit had left Evret prostrate on the ground once again.  Whyre figured that he might as well use the last of the stones and then see where things stood.

As Whyre sees Morgan approach the dwarf, he calls out to remind him of the four corners tactic.









*OOC:*



Move: None
Standard: Throw stone at Leader. Once again, exactly 20ft: +1 PBS and +1, +1 for enchantment.  Damage is 2d6+4 (includes PBS + STR)


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


As an FYI, i realize these aren't really "incorporeal" in the PRD definition and this is some sort of homebrew.  I'm also hopping that an "enchanted' weapon by-passes whatever this is, but i rolled nonetheless.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 25, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*

Mezcia's well aimed ray of disrupting magic strikes the dwarven ghost in the shoulder. It seems to fade a little bit as it growls, "Granthum will not rest in peeeace!" But as its attention is turned to Mez, Whyre winds up and throws one of the magic stones. Whatever the green magic that Morgan wove upon it was, it must have been potent, as the rock strikes the skeletal spirit in the back and blows a hole right through its chest, shattering decrepit mail, spine, and ribs. The eyes of the ghost flare up with that ghastly blue flame and it looses a howling wail that makes your own spines tingle, but the eerie flames somehow manage to hold it together despite this seemingly crippling damage.

As the dwarf howls, the skeletal warrior that had been behind the gravestone advance to its leaders side and slashes at Colvin with its sword, leaving a decent cut, but not as bad as it might have been.









*OOC:*


Colvin takes 3 damage. Morgan is up.

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
. . . . X . Z . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . . . 1
. . . . X . . X . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . 2
. . . . X . . . . . . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . 3
. . . . X . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
. . . B X . . . C . . . . X . . . . . . . 4 X X X . 5
. . . . . . . . . 5 . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 6
. . . . . A M . E G . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 7
. . . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . X X X X . 8
. . . . X . W X . . . . . . . . . . X . . . . . . . 9
. . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . X . . . . . . . . . 10
. . . . X . . X . . . . . . . . . . . . . X . . X . 11
. . . . X . . . . . . X . . . . X . . X . . . . . . 12


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 25, 2012)

On the ground, Evret clutches as his gushing wound, mentally flashing back to just days before when he once more stood at deaths door. He has time to be thankful that he will perish in the warm sun in a grassy field rather than in the cold stillness of a strange tomb. His eyes roll backwards up into his head and he lies deathly still.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Having tried to solve the situation with words long enough, Morgan advances, swinging his magically enhanced club in a vicious arc at the dwarf ghost.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

move: toI8
standard: attack ghost leader.

right hand: club
left hand: heavy shield

Crawler defends Morgan and moves to H8.

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Shillelagh, Magic Stone

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 25, 2012)

As the battle raged, Whyre waited to see if Morgan's blow would land.  Morgan's positioning was ideal and it would make Morgan a nearly impossible target for the archer on the crypt.  Whyre, with a clear vantage point called out to Mezcia even as Morgan was bringing his weapon to bear, *"Focus on the minion!"* since only Bastion could manage a clear shot at the leader.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 25, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*

Expanding so much of its horrible will just on holding together, the dwarven spirit is unable to ward off Morgan's enchanted club. The stout wood slams into the ghost, crunching bones as it passes right down through its side. Immediately the dwarf opens its bony jaw in a scream, and wails, "Nooooo! Granthum must nooot reeest in peeeee-!" as the ghastly blue flames lick at it and begin to flare up, cutting off its rising shriek.

A moment later the keening wails of the two remaining soldiers join that of their leader, and they too begin to glow brighter. As the party watches, the blue fire begins to spread, covering all of the three ghosts until they are like raging infernos, though still accompanied by no heat. But this only lasts for a few moments, as they blue flames burn up the spirits completely and then die out as quickly as they grew. When the flames are gone, there is no trace left of the deadly foes of the Granthum family.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 26, 2012)

The consequence of Morgan's magic mixed with might is profound.  Whyre exhales a quiet breath as the undead complete their throes of death.  Kneeling behind one of the tombstones hoping not be seen by the archer that had just been raining arrows from the crypt, Whyre waited as if he was afraid it was a dream.  But Evret's soft moans remind Whyre that this apparent victory may have come at a price.  Whyre had no real training in the healing arts, but it appeared to Whyre that Evret may have escaped death's clutch literally and figuratively, again.  Whyre looked at Morgan for for confirmation on Evret's condition.

"He looks stable to me, but I am no expert in these areas.   Perhaps you should take a look. "   Whyre steps back to let Morgan have a look and Whyre looks at the others as he voices questions they may all be thinking,

"*Bastion, was that the end of them or will we be doing this again tonight?  And if it is, should we search the crypt to be certain?"*


----------



## Caim (Apr 27, 2012)

Colvin moves over to Evret and tries to stop any bleeding he can. "He's still alive but is in need of a healing hand."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 27, 2012)

"Usually a dramatic death scene means that they enemy is not coming back," Bastion points out. "As for exploring the crypt. Well, maybe we should wait for our fallen companion to recover first. That should give us some time to determine if they have regenerated, as well."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 27, 2012)

"That is exactly what we do not want....time for these creatures to regenerate.  If there is the possibility such a thing could happen, now would be the time to contend with it...not after they've had a chance to reform."   Whyre decides to let the group decide on how to proceed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan kneels down besides the fallen warrior. His magic spent for violence, he can only do a basic prayer before trying to ease his wounds mundanely.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

cast guidance before making a heal check

Crawler defends Morgan and moves to H8.

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Shillelagh, Magic Stone

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 27, 2012)

"Whether or not they are gone for good, they are certainly gone for the moment. Assuming that Evret is not going to die, I suggest that we bury all of the Granthums while we have the chance."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 27, 2012)

As Whyre listens to Mezcia's suggestion, he walks over to read the tombstone where the summoned warrior arose upon the call of the dwarf.  Whyre distractedly calls back to Mezcia, *"I suspect the living Granthums will need some sort of reassurance that we have indeed ended this haunting.  At present, we have none to offer."*


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 27, 2012)

"And I don't blame them" Mez responds to Whyre. "I wasn't suggesting we bury them and leave. Just that we bury them while it appears we have a chance."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 28, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*

You head back to the village with the unconscious body of Evret and the dead body (and head) of Lirev. When you reach Harad's house, you discover that the coffinmaker arrived earlier than you and is already sizing up Jaran's body. You inform him of what has transpired, and he replies, "You can take Curlick and Harad, but if them ghosts are really gone, we'll be wanting to prepare Jaran and Lirev properly. They deserve better than a burlap sack or canvas."


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Whoa, ho, ho, the group has not made a decision to leave the cemetery and nobody posted that we were leaving.  I also made a point to read the tombstone from where the ghost rose.  And we're certainly not burying the Granthums


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 28, 2012)

Whyre waits for others to chime in, but with no one responding, he continues his conversation with Mezcia.   

*"It's not my place to bury the dead, nor was this a task appointed by the mayor.  I am not familiar with the local customs, and I would not invite any curse or enmity from the living or dead by undertaking such a task.   

I recommend we search the crypt to make certain these undead are indeed vanquished.  If there is some sort of phylactery or vessel in which they have taken refuge, now would be the time to find it and destroy it.  Once we present proof to the village we have ended the curse, the townspeople can bury their own dead as they see fit.   Certainly we can observe the first such burial while Evret recovers."*


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


I looked at what people were saying and made a judgement on where things were going. I am trying to keep the game moving along. And dude, stop acting like you have ranks in knowledge skills where you have none. A phylactery sure the Hell is not something you could know from an untrained Religion check.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Apr 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Kaodi said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I looked at what people were saying and made a judgement on where things were going. I am trying to keep the game moving along. And dude, stop acting like you have ranks in knowledge skills where you have none. A phylactery sure the Hell is not something you could know from an untrained Religion check.




Kaodi, you're way out of line.  Several times you've taken a condescending, arrogant, and abusive tone with me and it's inappropriate.  

1.  Don't even lecture me about moving the game along.  I've put more effort into doing that than anyone else.  I've even PM'd people to let them know it was their turn.  Back in the first week, I petition you to keep things moving if people weren't going to post.   Last time you moved things along, you totally scewed us over on the Magic Stones, which we specifically stated we were casting before we got to the cemetery.  This cost us three rounds of Morgan's Magic Stick spell.  When I tried to make sure we got the Stones, you harassed me to drop it and do something else so W D can hurry and get his post in?? 

2.  Nobody... has said we were leaving the cemetery.  One person said we should consider burying the Granthums...something that is totally inappropriate for this party to do directly.  I also specifically stated I was reading the tombstone which you still ignore.

3. A phylactery is a word in the English language I don't need a religion check to know a word and what it means.  Rangers don't live under a rock.  I'm not trying to make one or use one. 

I make it a point not to quit any PbP I join.  It's not fair to the DM or the other players.   But if none of the other players want me in the game...or you want to kick me out...or you insist in making our party do stuff nobody has said we were going and ignoring stuff we said we were... so be it

I'll leave it to you and the rest of the party on whether or not I continue on.

But you're way out of line coming at me like that and it's not the first time you've done it. [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Having consulted with most of you, I have decided that there is enough interest in the game that we may continue playing. But only if it without Arrowhawk. I suppose the rest of you may just keep posting as before.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 3, 2012)

Evret continues to ooze blood on the floor...

He dreams of a field of hay swaying softly in the breeze. Ahead he can see figures silhouetted against the setting sun. They're waving to him.
He can hear them calling his name.
His feet move forward under their own volition. Soon he is sprinting across the field. He cannot see their faces yet, but he knows who it is! His wife, his children, no longer lost to him. His arms are outstretched to embrace them though the distance between them is great still.
His feet are growing heavier though. The sun is setting below the horizon and it is getting dark. He cannot see them any more but he can hear them calling his name. It sounds farther away each time. In blind panic he trashes forward, but it is like moving through a bog. The air pulls at him and makes his limbs sluggish. He cries out!

Evret lets out a heart-rending cry as he awakens on the floor of the Granthums home.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
I missed Morgan using his heal skill on me. Since he beat the DC20 treat deadly wounds check by more than 5 he can add his wisdom to the hp I can regain. I heal 1 hp, plus his wis of 3 so I'd be back to 0 hp and conscious, though disabled. If he was just stabilizing me I'm still at -4, but not losing HP and still conscious.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ghostcat (May 4, 2012)

Mez waits impatiently for one of the more diplomatic people to respond to villager. After a couple of minutes have passed and no one has spoken up, Mex says "So your saying its OK for us to bury Harad. Do Nalden Rhey and the rest of the Granthums agree?" in a brusque manner.


----------



## Kaodi (May 4, 2012)

"I do not see why it would not be," says the man. "The formality with the funeral was already over with when we first encountered the ghosts you exorcised. All that was left was setting him down in the crypt. In any case, if anyone gives you trouble over it, just tell them Balred Kemrick gave you the go ahead. That's me, by the way."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"Evret will make it, but he will not be able to help with the funeral. I would like to stay with him. Is the rest of you able to do it without us?"
Morgan asks.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Shillelagh, Magic Stone

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 5, 2012)

Colvin sits nearby when Evret wakes. "Good to have you back." He holds the bandages where the ghostly archers had struck.

"I have no issue with proceeding with the funeral while Evret heals up and you hang back with him."


----------



## ghostcat (May 5, 2012)

"Come on, lets get on with it. The sooner we start, the sooner we finish."

Mez goes to the front left-hand corner of Harad's coffin and waits for the others to get in position.


----------



## Caim (May 5, 2012)

Colvin moves the right side corner. "Ready when you are."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 6, 2012)

Evret finds a place out of the way while the others ready the coffin. "I... I am sorry my friends. I wish I could be of more help  *hurk* but... I'm afraid I'm not going far in this condition. Seven Guide You."
Evret leans back and closes his eyes, resolved to mull over his second near death in as many days.


----------



## Kaodi (May 6, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*

Moving the coffin with only five people is not ideal, but the party manages alright. Leaving Harad's house, you head towards the graveyard. A couple of judgemental looks are thrown your way by villagers, but no one stops you or otherwise gives you trouble.

The party tenses up as they reach the graveyard, but when you pause for a few moments at the gate to take a break, nothing happens. Gathering your courage, you keep going, approaching the crypt. Everyone is on high alert as you move forward, but soon you realize that the feeling of oppression that you felt upon your earlier visit is not longer present. However, you of course do not take this to mean that nothing will happen and thus keep your guard up. 

Bastion casts a spell that illuminates the coffin. Descending carefully into the crypt, you pass the point where you were ambushed two days ago. This time there are no surprises, and as you move forward the light reveals that ahead the doorway you had seen before. You go through, and find that the adjoining room is about twenty five feet square. Three stone biers occupy this room, with the ones in the middle and the left being occupied by very old and dusty coffins. You can easily guess that, being a local hero, the third bier is the proper place for Harad Granthum. The party sets down the coffin. There is an uneasy pause, but nothing happens. Harad Granthum now rests with his ancestors.


----------



## ghostcat (May 6, 2012)

Mez, in a rare feat of empathy, says "Rest in peace Harad Granthum. I don't know what you did to earn the enmity of the dwarf but that is between you and your god." as the coffin is placed on the brier.

Once Harad is laid to rest, Mez will look round the crypt for places to put the other Granthums


----------



## Kaodi (May 10, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK*

"Confound it!" exclaims Bastion. "I cannot detect any traces of the undead here. Those blowhards at the University will never believe my discovery now."

While the professor mumbles to himself, the rest of you have a chance to look around. The room here seems to be reserved for the more notable members of the family. There is an empty niche where you figure the villagers might eventually place Jaran, and there are spaces left out in the hallway as well, though soon enough the surviving Granthum's may be forced to forced to expand the crypt. 

Further investigation reveals nothing else of interest, and soon enough you decide to leave the crypt and head back into the village. When you encounter Balred, he seems relieved to see that you have all returned in one piece. "I guess that's the end of it then," he says, "We'll all sleep a little easier without them spirits hanging over us. At least once folks around here have had some time to grieve for Lirev, and I suppose Jaran too." 

You find Evret where you left him, and then Bastion speaks up again, saying, "Once we have rested up again, and our Cyran friend here is feeling a little steadier, it might be an idea to move on." Whyre seems to concur.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 11, 2012)

"I suppose now we return to the mayor and report. I don't know how well she will receive the news that two civilians were struck down by the spirits of the dead in response to our meddling. We did the best we could though, and hopefully she will see fit to continue her program."

"For now I will have to rest until I am well enough to sit on a horse. These last few days have been painful, in many ways."


----------



## ghostcat (May 11, 2012)

*Mezcia*

"I'm in two minds whether to stay or go. On the one hand we have not endeared ourselves to the villagers and so the sooner we leave the better. On the other hand, are we completely sure we have eliminated the threat. If Bastion is sure that the threat is dispelled, then I'm all for going as soon as possible."


----------



## Kaodi (May 12, 2012)

"As far as I can tell the spirts have been exorcised by our magic and steel," says Bastion. "A pity if you ask me, but I suppose it could not be helped."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 13, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"In this case, we should leave as soon as possible. The situation here is to heated up for my taste. But I can only pray for another healing to move Evret."
Morgan explains.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Shillelagh, Magic Stone

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 13, 2012)

*Mezcia*

"I'm with Morgan, we need to leave as soon as possible. As Evret can't move far, what say we go back to the camp ground we used last night."


----------



## Caim (May 13, 2012)

"I would be fine with moving on and reporting back to the mayor with the news. If need be I can help carry some of Evret's belongings to help move us along a little faster." Colvin changes the bandages on his wounds.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 14, 2012)

Evret nods in agreement and carefully leverages himself up from the floor. He hands his meager possessions to Colvin before making his way back to the camp with the help of his allies. He grimaces as he walks. "What I would give for a Jorasco potion right now. Never thought I'd say that again, the stuff was as vile smelling as Hob-Gob's piss. Still, better than dying I suppose."

OOC- Morgan
[SBLOCK]
If you could prepare cure light wounds in the morning that would get me most of the way back to full health in case we meet anything along the way.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Preparing one or two CLW was my plan


----------



## Kaodi (May 14, 2012)

*Nymm 21, 998 YK and Nymm 22, 998 YK*

Remembering that the weather is going to get ugly in the near future, you stay within Mayelkur just long enough for the worst of it to pass. A few hours past noon then you make your way to the campsite from the previous night and set up to spend an evening of rest and conversation. 

Unfortunately the night seems to conspire to keep you from good rest, as thunderstorms continue throughout the night. Not just once do you wish you had bit the sling bullet and stayed within the shelter of one of the buildings, but you make it through the night. Morgan can tell that there are likely to be more storms by evening, so it would be best to make the most of the "good" weather while you can.

A couple of hours after dawn, once Morgan has had a chance to commune and fix up Evret, you get on the road, heading back East towards Amrovel. You pass the usual assortment of travellers along the way. Around noon you stop for a break in a place by the road shaded by a huge tree, and where a few others have stopped as well, farmers by the look of them. As you eat, you overhear them saying something about wolves, and folks who have gone missing, in the farmlands to the North.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


was one spell enough to get Evret, or had Morgan to use both of them? Do the stories sound like regular wold behavior? Would the prey already be sparse enough to cause the attacking humanoids?


----------



## Kaodi (May 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


You could just roll and find out. Though honestly I do not expect major combat to come up on this day. As for the stories, you could always just ask about them in character,  .


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 14, 2012)

Evret leans back against the bole of the shade tree and unpacks some rations. As he chews at the tough biscuit and salted meat he eavesdrops on the conversations. He turns to speak to Morgan. "Sounds like the predators of the wild are hungry. Do you think its because the war is over with? No more battlefields full of bodies to feed off of, so maybe the population is too great now. Maybe the locals could organize a beat and drive off or kill some of them. What do you think?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You could just roll and find out. Though honestly I do not expect major combat to come up on this day. As for the stories, you could always just ask about them in character,  .











*OOC:*


I'm fine if you say it won't matter.

You mentioned them telling stories. Morgan knows he isn't a people person. He just wants to listen to the stories they tell each other anyway.
"you overhear them saying something about wolves" or were this only unconnected snippets? Do you need a perception check?


----------



## Kaodi (May 14, 2012)

*Nymm 22, 998 YK*

Even with sound of chewing your food, it is not difficult to hear what the farmers nearby are saying.

"I've heard they've been having problems with wolves or something up near Gambren and Hyvmar," says one. "A fellow told me that animals had been disappearing, and not just the little weak ones."

"Not just the livestock, according to the gossip my old lady has been hearing," says another. "Some have been saying that a couple folks have gone missing too."

"I don't like the sound of that," says the first. "I just hope we don't have problems with wolves like that down my way."

"If it's a wolf, there must be something funny about it," says a third. "I heard people saying they heard something in the night that didn't sound like no wolf."

"How'd they know it didn't sound like a wolf?" interjects the second. "A lot more common to hear coyotes around here. They probably meant it didn't sound like a coyote."

The conversation continues on in this vein, with various suggestions made, and dismissed, with some helping of arguing about the facts.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"Hey, have you heard them? I think I already know our possible next assignment!"
Morgan whispers in a low voice to his companions.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Shillelagh, Magic Stone (were CLW, but I will leave these links for the next mornings preparations.)

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 15, 2012)

"Yea, something about wolves and coyotes taking people and livestock of various sizes." Colvin stands and gives his weapons a once over. "If you want we can offer our services as Morgan said." 

He looks to Evret. "You feeling up to the task?"

[sblock=OOC]So I've been thinking since the departure of Arrowhawk, that a paladin would be better suited for the group. He could be the party face, 'tank', and provide heals. It would take me less than an hour to convert Colvin over.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 15, 2012)

Evret rubs his chin while he considers things. "While the mayor would certainly wish for us to take care of issues throughout the region, she will still expect us to report our success with the ghost. There may be something even more threatening than a wolf to contend with. I think we should report back to her, tell her of the wolf rumors, and then set off for whatever task she sets for us. We can ask her if she wants us to independently investigate regional rumors in the future without coming all the way back to speak with her."


----------



## Caim (May 15, 2012)

Colvin nods. "Agreed."

He looks to Morgan and Mez. "What do the two of you think? Report back to the Mayor first?"


----------



## ghostcat (May 15, 2012)

Mez was just going to suggest that they go investigate the rumours when Evret made his suggestion. So instead he says "I was all for going to investigate the rumours. But we should be in Amrovel by tonight, so going back to report is not that far out of the way. So I think we should adopt Evert's idea."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 15, 2012)

"I also agree with giving a report first. Maybe we could also buy some means to get the job done with less near death experiences than the last ..."


----------



## Kaodi (May 16, 2012)

*Nymm 22, 998 YK and Nymm 23, 998 YK*

The skies remain dreary as you trudge onward in the direction of Amrovel. Fortunately you reach the relative safety of its walls just before the approaching storm hits. The guards, mindful of this, are keeping the line to get in through the gates moving quickly, and they except your explanation of your business without serious question.

As it is late in the day, and given the weather, the party decides to check themselves into the inn they stayed in several nights before. The proprietess seems pleased to see the return of your business, and shows you to your accomodations. 

The next morning you head over to the town hall, and soon you are ushered into the Mayor's office. There is a substantial wait, but eventually Mayor Falkur arrives. She sits down in the chair behind her desk, looks towards you without saying anything. There is an awkard pause, and then she asks, "So, what do you have to report? I am a busy woman, as you should know."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"... I thought we were required to report back to you. The situation is solved with some casualties and we wanted to know, if you already have another urgent assignment for us. We heard some troubling tales on our way back."
Morgan explains, a bit taken aback by the gruffness of the mayor.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Shillelagh, Magic Stone (were CLW, but I will leave these links for the next mornings preparations.)

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 16, 2012)

Mez is just about to respond acrimonious to the mayor when he remembers his mentor's behest that he is to be on his best behaviour with the mayor. So he keeps quiet and lets the others do the talking.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 17, 2012)

"Two civilians.. I mean villagers died by the undead's hands. We tried but were unable to protect them. We underestimated the thing's drive to seek revenge and they paid the price. However the creature has been destroyed once and for all and the Granthums laid to rest in their family tomb. 

On the road returning here we heard some other travelers talk of a wolf or wolf-like creature harassing local farms. We were tempted to investigate but thought it best to report back first in case there was something more pressing."


----------



## Kaodi (May 17, 2012)

Vileema Falkur's expression sinks, and she lets out a long sigh as she raises her hands to cover her mouth. She seems to lose focus for a moment as she stares straight ahead, but then her eyes pan across the room, looking over each of you. "Tell me, did you inform anyone of my involvement in your appearance in Mayelkur?" she asks, lowering her hands.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 18, 2012)

"Yes, we told a man named Nalden that we had been sent by you. We did not have much contact with any villagers beyond him." _At least, any that survived._ He thinks to himself. Sensing the Mayor is agitated over their report, he decides to leave that last part out.


----------



## Caim (May 18, 2012)

The last question caught the young fighter off guard and he eyes the mayor curiously. "Was that a mistake?"


----------



## Kaodi (May 18, 2012)

Vileema's expression darkens. "Yes. Yes it was," she says acerbicly. You can all tell pretty easily that she is _not_ pleased. Pushing back her chair, the Mayor stands up and walks around to the front of the desk, leaning back against it. 

"You see, beyond bringing some order to the surrounding villages, one of my hopes here was to ingratiate myself and Amrovel with the villagers," she begins. "Something I have learned during my time in politics is that no matter what you get right, you will still be judged by what goes wrong. So when you say that there were some 'accidents' during your foray against sinister forces, that is likely to mean a big headache for me. Too many such headaches, and it could come back to haunt _me_ in a bad way."

She pauses to take a breath. "I appreciate that you take risks to deal with the threat," she says, her tone moderating a bit. "And I will not begrudge you a single copper of the fee I owe you; fifty golden galifars per man. But I am not sure that I can afford to retain your services." She reaches to pick up a letter on her desk. "Not unless you can convince me that this is the last angry letter I will be receiving. Yes, bad news travels as quickly as a lightning rail in these parts."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"I for one can only promise to keep your involvement a secret from now on. No one can promise faultless success without knowing our further missions."
Morgan says truthfully.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Shillelagh, Magic Stone (were CLW, but I will leave these links for the next mornings preparations.)

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 19, 2012)

Evret nods, "We understand. While the objective was a success, the mission failed as its goal was to protect the people and let them see that you are a leader who can solve their problems. I believe that we can still be of aid to your goals and will do everything in our power to make sure that we succeed. In the future we will not tell others of your involvement unless we carry it off without a hitch. That way it will not come back to you. Would this arrangement work out for you?"


----------



## ghostcat (May 19, 2012)

Mez is about to retort sharply to the mayor but instead bites his tongue. He likes his position as a troubleshooter and wants to keep it, so leaves it to the others to smooth things over. 

Although he manages to control his speech, he is sure that his body language reveals his aggravation.


----------



## Kaodi (May 19, 2012)

The Mayor regards Evret carefully for a moment. "That," she says, "will have to do. There is some danger of your descriptions circulating along with the story, but as long as you keep your lips tight I will at least have some plausible deniability. And the Sovereigns know there is enough to be done around here."

Vileema stands and moves around to take her seat at the desk. "My secretary should be here with your payments momentarily," she says. "In the future, you need not report back here after every task completed. If you need the funds, that is fine, or if it has been a while and you are in town to provision, or if you have suffered catastrophe. But otherwise even a letter sent by courier to update me every two or three weeks will suffice."

Picking up her quill, Mayor Falkur taps it on the desk a few times as she looks at the various papers arrayed before her. Looking up, she asks, "Any other questions?"









*OOC:*


My bad on the colour in the last couple of posts... I am going back to fix them.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 21, 2012)

Evret bows, "That is more than fair. If you have no other critical tasks on hand for us, we will set out to investigate the rumors we heard upon the road. We will do our best to prove our value to you."


----------



## Kaodi (May 21, 2012)

*Nymm 22, 998 YK*

Mayor Falkur nods. Just then there is a knock at the door. The door swings open and in steps Marsen Tangskt, carrying a leather satchel. Opening it up, he pulls out six small pouches filled with the familiar sound of jingling coins. He hands one to each of you, and one each to Bastion and Whyre. 

"Thank you, Mr. Tangskt," says Vileema. "The rest of you are dismissed. Good luck, and do not let me down"









*OOC:*


I might add a more in a bit; I am getting pulled a way from the computer for a moment though.


----------



## Kaodi (May 21, 2012)

You leave the Mayor's office and are escorted back out of the building. With the market just a few steps away, there is probably not going to be a better time to spend the gold now lining your pockets. The day is young, so you could also get started on the next leg of your journey. 

Suddenly though, Whyre speaks up. "I think I've had enough of this place. I am heading back to the White Wood. Good luck to the rest of you, but this is goodbye." Thus the ranger parts ways with you, returning this party to five men. Sometime later you hear that a rock fell, and Whyre died. Oh well. 









*OOC:*


I had decided to keep the character in the party, but when I went to check the Rogues' Gallery to see if there was any sort of equipment he could use, the entry had been deleted. And there is no way I am going to remake the character from the ground up.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 21, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> Sometime later you hear that a rock fell, and Whyre died.



 Heh.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2012)

[sblock=Sheet retrieved from web cache]

```
Name: Whyre of White Horn Woods
Class: Ranger
Race: Human
Size:  Medium
Gender: Male 
Alignment:  Chaotic Good
Deity:  None

Str: 12 +1 (02p.)     Level: 1        
Dex: 16 +3 (05p.)     BAB: +1         HP: 12 (1d10+1)
Con: 13 +1 (03p.)     CMB: +2    
Int: 14 +2 (05p.)     CMD: 15    
Wis: 14 +2 (05p.)     Speed: 30'      
Cha: 10 +0 (00p.)     Init: +5                 

Stat Increases by Level
4th -  
8th - 
12th - 
16th - 

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +3    +1    +3    +0    +0    +0    17
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 14

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +1    +0    +3
Ref:                       2    +3    +0    +5
Will:                      0    +2    +0    +2 


Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Melee                      +2     1d8+1       19/20x2
Ranged                     +4     1d8+1       20x3

Languages: 
Common, Sylvan, Elven


Abilities: 
Race : Ability
Human : +2 to (Dex)
Human : Favored Class (Ranger): +1 hp
Human : +1 skill point per level
Human : Extra 1st level feat

Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Feat - Location - Description
Human 1 - Precise Shot
Class 1 - Track, Wild Empathy, Favored Enemy (Humans)
Level 1 - Point Blank Shot
Trait:  Suspicious +1 Sense Motive, Class Skill
Trait: Reactionary +2 Initiative

Future Feats
Level 2 - Combat Style
Level 3 - Endurance, 1st favored terrain
Level 4 - Hunter's bond
Level 5 - 2nd Favored Enemy
Level 6 - Combat Style
Level 7 - Woodland stridee
Level 8 - Swift tracker, 2nd favored terrain
Level 9 - Evasion
Level 10 - 3rd FE, CS


Spells Prepared/Known

1st Level / DC11 1 Day : 
2nd Level / DC12 1 Day : 
3rd Level / DC13 1 Day : 
4th Level / DC14 1 Day : 
5th Level / DC15 1 Day : 
6th Level / DC16 1 Day : 
7th Level / DC17 1 Day : 
8th Level / DC18 1 Day : 
9th Level / DC19 1 Day : 




Skill Points: 09       
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Acrobatics                  0    +3     -1   +2
Appraise                    0    +2     +0   +2
Climb                       0    +1     +1   +0
Diplomacy                   0    +0     +0   +0
Disguise                    0    +0     +0   +0
Escape Artist               0    +0     +0   +0
Handle Animal               1    +0     +3   +4
Heal                        0    +2     +0   +2
Intimidate                  0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (dungeoneering)   1    +2     +3   +6
Knowledge (geography)       1    +2     +3   +6
Knowledge (nature)          1    +2     +3   +6
Perception                  1    +2     +3   +6
Perform                     0    +0     +0   +0
Ride                        0    +3     +1  +2
Sense Motive                1    +2     +4   +7
Spellcraft                  1    +2     +3   +6
Stealth                     1    +3     +2   +6
Survival                    1    +2     +3   +6
Swim                        0    +1     +1   +0


Equipment:                      Cost  Weight
Hemp Rope  50'                  10g     10
Sunrod x3                       6g       3
Grappling Hook                  1gp      4
Studded Leather                 25g     20
Composite Longbow               100g     4
Longsword                       15g      4
Quiver + 80 Arrows              4g      12
Backpack                        2       2
Flint & steel                         1
Pouch, Belt                2            1
Sacks x4                        4sp     2
Waterskin                       1        4
Traveler's Outfit                 1g     

               
Total Weight: 69.5lb      Money: 11gp 10sp 0cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:              43.00  44-86  87-130  260   650

Age: 19
Height: 6'01"
Weight: 195 lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: White
Skin: Brown

Whyre was raised by rangers in the White Horn Woods. He was found in
the arms of his dead mother in the woods of White Horn. Whyre has never 
learned the identity of his parents nor their killers. Whyre is strong 
of opinion and sharp of mind. He does not take himself too seriously. 
He believes planning and information are the most important tools for 
succeeding in an endeavor. While he prefers peaceful resolution, he 
does not shy away from conflict and will defend himself and others. 
However, Whyre's mindset is not the common one.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (May 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ah, it seems your Web-Fu is stronger than mine. I appreciate you retrieving it. But my decision to keep him in was close enough that having already posted his leaving is enough to swing me over to the keep him out side. If you guys think you could use a sixth party member, I can whip up a new NPC whom I do not detest though.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 22, 2012)

Evret takes his leave of the others after making arrangements with them on where to meet when they are ready to set out. He visits the local general store and selects some good quality rations for their journey on the road. He briefly considers purchasing a mount but decides it may be best to keep a few coins in his pocket. He also purchases a small amount of oil, some sewing supplies, and soap. He spends the next hour cleaning, repairing, and sharpening his gear. He wryly looks at the numerous blood soaked holes in his armor and shirts and wonders again if there isn't an easier way to make money.

Once he is looking presentable again, he sets out to find a House Sivis booth or other representative of the guild.

DM
[SBLOCK]
Evret is going to send half of his pay back to New Cyre to aid his displaced people. I'm not sure if Sivis can transfer the wealth or if I have to deposit some with House Kundarak.
[/SBLOCK]

With his business complete, Evret returns to the rendezvous point to await the others.


----------



## Kaodi (May 23, 2012)

Evret has no trouble finding what he wants at the general store, as those are are all common items. While he manages to find the House Sivis representative, the gnome informs him that money transfers first must be registered with a House Kundarak banker, who will issue a special order for the message. 

So Evret heads into the bank, which is within relative proximity. They inform him that there is a two galifar fee for such transfers, one for Kundarak processing, and one for the use of the Sivis message station. But they assure him that this is relative inexpensive compared to the usual Sivis fee of five galifars per page. 

Assuming that the fee is acceptable, Evret obtains the order from the Kundarak banker and returns to the Sivis representative with message in hand. The gnome takes it from him, and the fee, and gives assurances that it will be seen to immediately. Evret is then free to head to the rendezvous.









*OOC:*


Is anyone else buying gear before heading to the rendezvous?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry, how much gp did we get? I'm somehow unable to locate the relevant post.


----------



## Kaodi (May 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


50 gp apiece.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 24, 2012)

*OOC:*



I am moving starting tomorrow so I may not be able to update again until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## ghostcat (May 25, 2012)

Mezcia thanks the mayor and takes his money. Although still annoyed with her, he manages to be polite as he leaves. Once outside, he counts his money and decides to go shopping. Before leaving, he says to the others "Something about those wolves sounds funny to me. I don't know about the rest of you but I'm off to buy some silvered weapons, just in case we end up against werewolves. Anyone coming with me?"

Regardless of whether anyone accompanies him, Mez goes and purchases a silver short sword and a couple of silvered arrows before meeting the others at the rendezvous. 

[sblock=Shopping]
	
	



```
Sword (Short/Alchemical Silver)          30gp   2lbs
Bolt (Crossbow/Alchemical Silver)        2.1gp  0.1lbs
Bolt (Crossbow/Alchemical Silver)        2.1gp  0.1lbs
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


can we just assume to know werewolves weaknesses? Also, Morgan isn't going to turn into a heal bot. No spontaneous cure and channel energy. Buying some healing stuff would be helpful.
Is there a place to buy two scrolls of Cure Light Wounds (CL 1)?


----------



## Kaodi (May 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am fairly sure it would be common knowledge that werewolves have a weakness for silver. If he is looking, Morgan can find two scrolls, but that is the extent of them.


----------



## Caim (May 25, 2012)

Colvin nods in agreement with Mez and joins him to the local weapons shop.


----------



## Kaodi (May 26, 2012)

*Nymm 23, 998 YK*









*OOC:*


For the sake of expediency, if Colvin and Morgan are buying anything else they can just list it in their next posts.







It takes some searching, but Morgan is able to track down a seller with a pair of scrolls of healing magic. He seems a little reluctant to let them go, but the druid reminds him that one generally needs special skills to make use of such items, and the man is forced to agree he has not had any practice in that regard. Morgan has no trouble finding whatever other mundane items he seeks.

Meanwhile, Mez and Colvin visit the smith. Luckily he does have a silvered shortsword and arrows that have been laying around for a while. He has a few other small arms that the treatment has been applied to, but nothing very big or fancy. After all, werecreatures are not exactly common in these parts, or so you have heard. They too are able to find any other common items they were looking for.

Eventually everyone meets up at the rendevouz. Mez and Colvin arrive first, then Morgan a bit later, and Evret a bit after that. Bastion, however, is particular tardy, arriving nearly half an hour after the appointed time. In any case, it is only a little past noon. Unless any of the party has an errand they have forgotten, it should likely be possible to get in a good full day of travel before pitching camp.









*OOC:*


The only silver weapons available to Colvin are going to be light simple and light martial, and maybe a dozen bolts or arrows tops.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

Morgan thanks Mez for bringing a silvered dagger. This and his morning prayers were all he needed.









*OOC:*


I hope this mini retcon is fine. Makes more sense than running to the smith again.







[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Goodberry, Entangle

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-4 sp
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 26, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I am fairly sure it would be common knowledge that werewolves have a weakness for silver. If he is looking, Morgan can find two scrolls, but that is the extent of them.











*OOC:*


That's what I assumed.there are certain things that *everybody* knows. Whether or not they are true is a different matter


----------



## Caim (May 27, 2012)

Colvin mets up with Mez at their designated spot. "This toothpick is all they had for silver weapons." He slides the short sword slightly out of it's sheath, just enough to let the sun catch the silver. "But I guess a toothpick is better than nothing." He adds with a laugh.

[sblock=OOC]Purchased one alchecmical silver short sword for 30 gp.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (May 27, 2012)

*Nymm 23, 998 YK*

Your business settled, the party sets out, heading a short way along the road West before taking a smaller road breaking off and heading towards the Northwest. It is interesting seeing the different farms and villages, but for the most part it is like any other place around here. After about four hours, you stop to rest for awhile by a rock outcropping with a few tress growing on top. 

One other person has chosen to rest here: a somewhat nondescript looking man in his early thirties with shaggy blonde hair and heavily tanned skin is sitting in the shade of the tress, whistling to himself with his eyes closed. As you approach, one deep green eye opens, looking you over there.

"Hello there," he say politely, "If you're looking for somewhere to sit and rest and think, this place is as nice as any 'round here I think." He closes his eye again, and repositions himself against the rocks. "You're welcome to join me. Sit, have a chat, or just enjoy the sounds of the countryside."

The man is dressed in functional clothing fit for travelling, and some worn leather armour. He has a dagger at his side, and a shortsword lying down in the grass. A shortbow and a quiver of arrows are leaned up against the rock next to him.


----------



## Kaodi (May 29, 2012)

*Nymm 23, 998 YK*

After a moment's pause, the eye of the stranger lazily opens again. "You know, you are a bit of an odd company for this neck of the woods, if you don't mind me saying," he says. "You have some sort of business you're attending to?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2012)

*Morgan Sorrowful*

"I'm a druid, it would be stranger to meet me in a town than on the move. Do you live in the wilds, too, or are you traveling through?" Morgan responds, a bit wary of strangers.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Morgan Sorrowful

---

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +3
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared (save DC = 13 + spell level):
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Goodberry, Entangle

Concentration Check: +6

Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

-25,4 gp
got a silvered dagger an 2 scroll of CLW
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (May 29, 2012)

"Well, I spend a lot of time outdoors, so I suppose there is a sense in which I live in the wilds," says the man. "But mostly I just sort of drift from place to place. Not a bad life as things go; could be worse."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 29, 2012)

Evret finds a shady spot close enough to converse but without intruding on the man's space. He lets out a sigh of relief as he unlaces his shoes and shakes the pebbles out of them. "This is indeed a fine place to take a rest. We're not from these parts either, just meandering currently. We came this way because of some rumors. It was said that the farmers in these parts have been having problems with something preying on their herds. We figured we could look into it, help out the locals, and maybe get a hot meal and a little coin in our pockets for the trouble.

At least that's the plan, hopefully it will be something we can help them with. I don't suppose you've heard any news on the road?"


----------



## Kaodi (May 29, 2012)

"I've heard about that," says the man. "I hear about a lot of things, in fact. I gave a bit a thought to checking it out myself, but as I said, I'm not usually much for hunting. Not my specialty, really. And besides, there's just one of me."

The man close his eye for a moment, and then both open, and he leans forward a bit. "Say," he begins, "I don't have much preference for which way I'm headed most of the time. How'd it be if I tagged along with you fellows for a bit? Like I said, I hear things. Such as how whatever has been troublin' folks in yonder pastures, well, it makes a big mess, but it doesn't seem much interested in dragging off its prey to be eaten. Strange, if you ask me. But I can defend myself though, so I wouldn't be getting in your way or anything things."

The mans eyes close again as he lies back to relax. "Up to you though," he says, shrugging subtlely.


----------



## Kaodi (May 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Does not look like DistractingFlare wishes to return, so I have cut Bastion down a little to NPC size; and from now on he will be a full NPC instead of a PC on hold, just so you know.


----------



## Caim (May 31, 2012)

Colvin looks the man over and with a shrug, "I wouldn't mind a pair of extra hands to help out. Especially since we don't know what is hiding in the area."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 31, 2012)

Evret shrugs his shoulders and says, "Another set of eyes is always good to have while traveling. I say we grab a bite to eat and set out again afterwards."


----------



## Caim (May 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ok so I just checked ALL my notices and it would seem Kaodi does not want to continue this game...so with that said this will be my last post in this thread. It was a pleasure gaming with all of you and I'm sure I'll see you guys around the boards and Selc I'm in your Eberron game so I'll see you there.


----------

